# Rate The Avy 8.14159265358979323846263383



## Hef (Dec 26, 2005)

Replace "sig" with "avy" and you're good to go. 


> DONT SPAM!
> 
> If you already rated a piece a few post ago, no need to re-rate it again, unless you changed your avy.
> 
> Also, dont keep rating one sig after another. Some previous pages has a person rate every single sig in it. Let people get more varied input.


I have no avatar above me to rate. I phail. :<


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 26, 2005)

Yay new avy thread xD...Lets break this baby in heh. 

Really cool old X-men panel you got there hef...Definatly unique heh and I luv unique.

So...hmmm... 9/10


----------



## murasex (Dec 26, 2005)

Awe, a kawaii avy... yet a bit sad... ;-;

9/10

Missing border on bottom? It ran off, eh? XD


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 26, 2005)

cool and nice border...8/10


----------



## Cersei (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks cool 8/10 =)


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 26, 2005)

Haha no its there it just blends into the avy xD...Guess I coulda made it stand out more but I dont much care for very visible borders.  

Ahem anyway...Great avy WF...Ichigo looks really badass and determined heh. 

9/10.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 26, 2005)

Pretty neat and cute!~ ... 10/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 26, 2005)

I love that little animated bubble thing you added, great job! 10/10

(PS: That is you, isn't it? )


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 26, 2005)

9/10 it's good


----------



## chauronity (Dec 26, 2005)

Awesome! Sitcom rules...
Add a border and you're done. 

9/10



			
				hef said:
			
		

> Replace "sig" with "avy" and you're good to go.
> I have no avatar above me to rate. I phail. :<


It's so lazy. Didnt bother to take the quote from previous avvy rating thread. xD


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 26, 2005)

like that pic 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 26, 2005)

8/10 Cute


----------



## Gene (Dec 26, 2005)

Hilarious, plus Rukia is in it. - 50/10


----------



## hayate-kun (Dec 26, 2005)

sweet!..satsuki rules...8/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 26, 2005)

9/10

roy is so awsome.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 26, 2005)

Again, great gif. =)

9/10


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 26, 2005)

That's you?! 10/10 for lookin good


----------



## Enzain (Dec 26, 2005)

Big heads are kyuute~
8/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 26, 2005)

love it! 9/10


----------



## kataimiko (Dec 26, 2005)

Enzain Shadow said:
			
		

> Big heads are kyuute~
> 8/10




hooray for cute girls and juice boxes!


I give it 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice avatar, make it 125x125.  7/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 26, 2005)

^ said:
			
		

> I love that little animated bubble thing you added, great job! 10/10
> 
> (PS: That is you, isn't it? )



Yup it's me, except in Hollow version XD

----------------

@ kataimiko Nice concept of sasuxsaku =]

Just need to add border, and maybe go for 125x125 so u can have more space for text. 

9/10

EDIT: 

Nice border, and the bright effects are cool 10/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 26, 2005)

9,8/10.

NO (big) flaws that could bother me.


----------



## Hef (Dec 26, 2005)

JH: Awesome animation, lovely theme. It rotates a bit too fast IMO, so that's why it gets "only" 9/10 

Chauron: That's just so pretty. And a bit sad. ;__; 10/10 




> It's so lazy. Didnt bother to take the quote from previous avvy rating thread. xD



I so did take it from the avy thread!  Check the recycling heap if you don't believe! O:<


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 26, 2005)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## hayate-kun (Dec 27, 2005)

i already rated your sig and now i get to rate your ava...it gets 9/10...i say it again robin=hot...


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Needs a black border. Nice Avie. 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 27, 2005)

Roy is just plain Hawt and the fact that its actually a nice looking avy easily gets you a 10/10 in my book xD.  


Curse you Haruka keke...sigh...Well ill go with 8/10 for cutness and orginality.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 27, 2005)

The cuteness~
9/10


----------



## basiK (Dec 27, 2005)

8/10 
Feeling abit thirsty now @_@


----------



## Bass (Dec 27, 2005)

9.4/10.................


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 27, 2005)

8/10 cute dog turned evil


----------



## Bass (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice 10/10


----------



## Archssor (Dec 27, 2005)

Haha, great gif; total pwn. 10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 27, 2005)

10/10 not nice to make people blind ya know


----------



## Archssor (Dec 27, 2005)

I love your text, great job. 9/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 27, 2005)

Trees are friends  
8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 27, 2005)

Cute and with a juicebox too.  9/10


----------



## TGC (Dec 27, 2005)

9/10 
:::::::


----------



## chauronity (Dec 27, 2005)

Lookin good, big borders might be a big too much, or not, matters of taste. Nice different colors-schemes @ every frame. Cropping looks decent too, but that one red-haired-guy-in-blue pic is cropped too closely, i'd say.

8,2/10 , nice one.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 27, 2005)

10/10 love the Rukia Fan Art!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 27, 2005)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 27, 2005)

7/10 it's ok, but a little dark.....


----------



## Cero (Dec 27, 2005)

one of the best moments in bleach 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 27, 2005)

Raging I know I rated your siggy...but did I do the avy? Oh well if I cant clearly remember it im gonna assume no xD.

Gotta luv matching avys with the siggy heh...And kawaii ones at that. 

9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Cute! 10/10.


----------



## Cero (Dec 27, 2005)

OMG PANADDDDAAA!!!!! 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Cute naruto.  10/10


----------



## Enzain (Dec 27, 2005)

It's pandaluvabble 
11/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 27, 2005)

kawaii 9/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 27, 2005)

8/10 (:.....


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 27, 2005)

Kinda gives me the creeps, but pretty darn cool looking nonetheless heh. I especially like the starkness of the white BG.

9/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 27, 2005)

kawaiiness 9/10


----------



## Lingz (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmmm..

Nice avy.

8.4/10

--


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 27, 2005)

8/10 

Looks like hes gona pull a knive on you..it scares me..


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Doesn't really fit to be an avatar. TSR is still great though. 6/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 28, 2005)

It's quite cute and stylish. ^^ 9/10


----------



## chauronity (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice style, but maybe a tad bit too blurry'ish. 

8 / 10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

Its a girl. 4/10.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 28, 2005)

Well... abstract and nice concept. Original, indeed.

8 / 10



			
				X The Punk Rocker said:
			
		

> Its a girl. 4/10.


Nicely justified >_>


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

Its nice. 5/10. 

Btw, is this avy better than my new one? ------>>


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 28, 2005)

It has the potential to be really good I think but right now its just too jumpy and the black border around the blast picture just doesn't work.  The joltinmg picture could look really cool i suppose, but right now it doesn't. Ambitious but it ultimantly fails IMO.  4.5/10

I like your old one better.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 28, 2005)

Kinda creepy...
7/10


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 28, 2005)

cute! 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

More then "Kinda" creepy xD...Its a decent gif though...Smooth frame loop on the creepy guy not so much on the BG though heh.

8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

Another cute one, eh? 7/10.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10 it's so small, but it's dbz so


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 28, 2005)

hahaha! xD 9/10 for humor


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Very good. Don't like typo though.

9.2/10


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 28, 2005)

9/10
Plain, simple and motionless


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 28, 2005)

7/10 cute


----------



## TGC (Dec 28, 2005)

lol that's a classic 9/10...


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

6.8/10

--


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

3/10. ''''''''


----------



## hayate-kun (Dec 28, 2005)

is that the old dbz power level thingy??...wow i havent seen that in a long time...6/10...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

Its a scouter. ^3/10.^


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

I know nothing BUT cute XPR.  

And...hmm...interesting...When I glanced at it at first I didnt know what it was, but as I stared I made it out more and more.

Kindof interesting and I like the text...Ill give ya extra points for making me actually have to look at it abit to understand it xD.

8.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like she's giving head. 7/10.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 28, 2005)

10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

Shit, first time thats happened. 10/10. I like the style.


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hard to see the guy X  ~ 8.7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

D: He is not! Very cute. Kyuuu. 10/10.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome Album Image. 10/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 28, 2005)

10/10 Panda's rules!!


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Funneh =D 9.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2005)

Sparkley eyed anime girls are cool!

8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 28, 2005)

I give it a 10/10.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

Hot Lady = 10/10.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

small person but nice nonetheless 8/10


----------



## Jones (Dec 28, 2005)

9/10

like it, it is teh kool.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

the black makes it looks kinda like a bodiless head ):
6/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

THat is an artisticly innovative avatar. 10/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 28, 2005)

PANDA!!!!  10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10 pointy ears


----------



## Enzain (Dec 28, 2005)

Creatively beautiful~
10/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

9/10

aww it is adorable to the max!!!!!


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Funny  9.5/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 28, 2005)

10/10 Love cute girls and the Border color adds to it well ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

She looks ditzy. 5/10.


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 28, 2005)

it lacks clearness 4/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 28, 2005)

Im hungry just by looking at that -_- ;; ... Just need a border =] 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

Scaaary...*sniff*


Oh and...ummm...10/10 xD.


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 28, 2005)

ahahha yup^ xD

pretty Maggy-chan ^^
9.4/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 28, 2005)

kawaii elf 9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

9/10
awww again.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 28, 2005)

9/10 Great animation


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

8.5/10

she's cute.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10 yay
~


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 28, 2005)

lol 9.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 28, 2005)

Just like the show it screws with my mind to watch it...PERFECT xD.

10/10, nya.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 28, 2005)

Very cute. 10/10.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

6/10

I havee no idea whats going on.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10
rate this avy:


----------



## RockLee (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm harsh. Sry.

The text is good, and the colors surrounding it as well. However, the double image thing isn't working too well, though I think I know what you are aiming for.

Find a way for the stock to really pop out, and don't do tha double image thing.

I'm tired of seeing "Nice avy. 8-9-10/10" Be harsh and give a good analysis. 

*Feels hate from other members* 

Well, at least you don't lack hatred. XD

Oh right, rank it. 5.5-6.5/10 But I see potential!


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

I wasn't aiming for much o.O
ok harsh it is
for your avy -
they are nice images but just images which makes it kind of stale + since you did the text in the same position and same color and same stroke even though that blue stroke and black text doesnt match each picture you should atler it to fit more.
nice piccies though
6.5-7/10 for the animation


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 28, 2005)

10/10 Cool stock, and teh text is blended nicely =]


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Pretty scary though JH1st xD 10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

8/10 the placing of the stock is pretty nice


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 28, 2005)

your avatar will probablly change before I score this one but I give it a 8.5/10
for sheer cuteness.


----------



## Cero (Dec 28, 2005)

i feel the pirate/ninja love i give it 9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 28, 2005)

That shit just doesn't stop being kawaii (cute). 

It gets a 9/10 for cuteness.

I think I'd give you the last point if he was hugging a cuddly panda.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

Save it as a PNG to make it transparent, 8/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 28, 2005)

lol teh panda XD!! Pretty cool, just need a visible border =3 9/10

PS: @ Betty and Mag ... my avatar CANT be that scary T.T;;


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 28, 2005)

^^10/10 
kawaii as always
havent seen Clck in awhile o.O
^ 9/10 only because you made me edit..you monster


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

So artistic, really. 10/10


----------



## Dommy (Dec 29, 2005)

Cute! 

I give 9/10!


----------



## Cero (Dec 29, 2005)

it looks nice 8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 29, 2005)

JH1st@ were gurls so you cant blame us xD <3

9.5/10 kawaii^^


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Omigosh Betty-chan you change avys more then me...

But there all just as kawaii as you, nya. 10/10 

P.S. Yes JH1...Your a very, very creepy Hollow...thingy...


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 29, 2005)

damm betty another one 

7/10


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 29, 2005)

How cute.. XD Its funny..

8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 29, 2005)

It is awesome 9/10.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10 
altered mine un petit peu


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 29, 2005)

7.9/10
No so bad but the bg is plain looking.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

Needs a border, and the text doesn't blend with the bg and stock. 5/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Well thats something unexpected from you X heh.

Its a pretty ambitious avy I gotta say. I like the gif BG and the transparency, but I cant say as I like the border around the stock...Kinda kills the overall look for me.

9/10 for going with something new.


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 29, 2005)

Not just becuase you gave me a 5 I'll give you a 5 also.

Add some toehr colors than red and the color she has, Dotted border line ruins everything in it.
-EDIT-
I was late. O.O

Ok.. 5.8/10
Simple but a little bright. Sorry...>_<


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Needs a border. 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 29, 2005)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## gtaguy111 (Dec 29, 2005)

nice avy 

teh girl is hawt


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

*squints*....*squints again*

Ahem...ummm...what in the world is that suppose to be?  

Heh well...lemme see...Its a red sphere and...some...gold stuff?!?

Well I like the text I guess...so... 6/10?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

That is amazing.

10/10

--


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Heh thanks...I really like yours too. Nice simple and attractive handdrawn stock with a pretty little flourish of bright BG there.

10/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 29, 2005)

1 word : evil  

10/10 xD


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

1 word : scary  


 

10/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 29, 2005)

^haha same! ^

10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

She's purty spongebob. 10/10.


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 29, 2005)

Its a girl right X? 9.5/10 <3

just dont like those dot thingies


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 29, 2005)

That stock is too scary ...haha jk XD 10/10


----------



## RockLee (Dec 29, 2005)

It's the harsh bastard! =D

*Dodges tomatoes*

Ah, it's the scary avatar!

The black and white theme suits it well, though it could use red where the mask decorative lines are. Red for evil. 

Some of the images are hard to see, but the timing is nice; it gives you time to figure out each image.

Problem is, I can't tell if that's Ichigo or not. =/ 

Well, the idea is good, and the execution is good, just needs a little polish. I don't know if you did the stock or not, so I can't blame you for it.

7.5-8/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 29, 2005)

HHHAAAAWWWTTTNNEEEESSSS 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

Its a girl, yes. 

^ vote this one as well.

Cute. 10/10.


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10

Ouch


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

SSJ Spongebob vs Patrick Star. xD

10/10.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10 ^^ Little animation is nice.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 29, 2005)

RL: some are a pic of me and some of Ichigo ... and i purposely added that shadow cus it looks "cool." But most would think it as "scary." (And u know who u r >=[)

---

Add some contrast to the stock and i think it will look <33'ly 9.5/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 29, 2005)

OMFG LOL

I just noticed that you are there!!! 

10/10 since your cute 
damn mask 

and fine not scary anymore  xD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

When I look at it, I just want to make her my own. :| 10/10.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 29, 2005)

Dots?

What the...

5/10, get rid of em'.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10

......


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow I didnt know you were a cute fox Nyb 

9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

10/10. Love.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10
''''''''''''''''


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Abit simple, but the stocks are nice looking together...8/10.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

Cute, 10/10.


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 29, 2005)

ooooooooh so thats Bob Marley  xD

9.2/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 29, 2005)

OMGZ!!! Teh kawaiiness is too scary 10/10 XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

Its cool. 7/10.


----------



## Key (Dec 29, 2005)

5/10 ckuz, dont know who he iz.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 29, 2005)

5/10

It's so Small and the image, kind off sucks.


----------



## Key (Dec 29, 2005)

7/10 -hollow is kewl


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

Devilboi is stupid, don't listen to him.. 

10/10. Very cool.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha cool Marley avy there X.

Just gotta give the man a 10/10 ya know?


----------



## Cero (Dec 29, 2005)

kawiiness 9/10 
a little dark for my taste


----------



## Sayo (Dec 29, 2005)

432432/443426

/''/


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 29, 2005)

^ 

Ahem anyway...Pretty cool stock Kazuo...Im digging the stylish b&w.

9/10.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10

Very nice, but a bit off-center(?)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

10/10. Dude, I can't believe You're a fox. You must be smart to use the comp.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 29, 2005)

bob marley 10/10 
hollows?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

Edited it. >>

10/10. Cool.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Bob Marley, definitely one of the best guitarist ever. 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2005)

10/10. Sketchy.


----------



## Miyu-chan (Dec 29, 2005)

^ 10/10, love the text.  xD


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Eh? Like the wings.  It also needs a border. 7.4/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 29, 2005)

9/10 kawaii


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 30, 2005)

Text are placed nicely, stock is pretty cool i must say and overally nice 10/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 30, 2005)

One word describes your avy: SICK. 9/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 30, 2005)

8/10 nice red eyes


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 30, 2005)

8.5/10 Creepy.... Though kind of cute oddly.


----------



## Cero (Dec 30, 2005)

cute stock 9/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 30, 2005)

7/10  cute?o.O


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Dec 30, 2005)

Shocking and Disturbing, but I assume thats what you were going for.  8.8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 30, 2005)

8.5/10 Creepy and I have no idea what it is


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 30, 2005)

7/10 a little too blurry
I was going for sophisticated looking death ^^
or dead but still beautiful


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 30, 2005)

Aww...You went with the one without the gfx at the bottom heh...

Well I still like it for its simplicity and beauty...So...

8.5/10 (Just because the stock scares me more then alittle bit xD)


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 30, 2005)

7/10
alot of people are freaked out by it
guess I'll change it P:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2005)

8/10. Ferky.


----------



## Fuusajin (Dec 30, 2005)

8/10
Not bad looking..


----------



## Shogun (Dec 30, 2005)

9/10 go second division go.


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 30, 2005)

7/10  discrimination tsk v.v


----------



## Miyu-chan (Dec 30, 2005)

^ 9/10 Love how the text is placed, and how it goes along w/ the picture. <3


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2005)

Not really visable text, too bright. 7/10


----------



## Miyu-chan (Dec 30, 2005)

^ 8/10. The textured feel is nice, and the rough border is a nice touch too. x3


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 30, 2005)

I LUUUV the colors and the stock its just a tad too small...Sooo...

9/10 (10/10 if it was 125x125 keke)


----------



## Cero (Dec 30, 2005)

kawaiiness 10/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 30, 2005)

9.5/10 So cute.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 30, 2005)

A little dark, but 7/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 30, 2005)

Now who wouldn't wanna be Kon? 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2005)

4/10. Blegh.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 30, 2005)

Rock on!~ 10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 30, 2005)

the stock and lighting go together nicely  9/10


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2005)

I love the text effect, and stock  Where did you get it?
10/10


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 31, 2005)

thats cool i like it unique 10/10


----------



## Ruri (Dec 31, 2005)

_Very_ unique (although a little freaky at first >.>).

8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cute xD 9.5/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 31, 2005)

9/10 Cute as ever


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

Gotta luv happy smiley Avys. 

9/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 31, 2005)

That's not evil at all  ... 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

I think your avy is evil enough for all of us JH1.  

10/10


----------



## kapsi (Dec 31, 2005)

5623\5321              .


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 31, 2005)

9/10
....................


----------



## Dommy (Dec 31, 2005)

I pretty like it. 

9/10.


----------



## faithangel (Dec 31, 2005)

i like it...
so 9/10..


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 31, 2005)

5/10 small and low quality


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 31, 2005)

hmm... 5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 31, 2005)

looks oversaturated and the text is a no-no 6/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 31, 2005)

Border  9/10


----------



## Liraiel (Dec 31, 2005)

8/10 shiny o.O


----------



## Archssor (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice black and white avatar. 8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

*tempted to write something long* But someone ill probably post infront of me before I even get it written xD

So...shortened version...Extremely "artistic" looking...Wonderful use of Black and white as contrasts to make a truely powerful look. Border suits the image perfectly too.

10/10


----------



## Cero (Dec 31, 2005)

have i rated yours? well so kawaii 9/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10 Can't stop loving that picture.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10""........


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10 So.... creepy.... and kind of scary. 
Also, very nice.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 31, 2005)

A bit boring... but at least the girl is cute :S

7/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 31, 2005)

7/10................


----------



## Cero (Dec 31, 2005)

the norder goes exactly with the stock and the ligting is great, so kawaii 10/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10


lalalalala


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10 animation is nice


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10

is that "hollow sasuke"?


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

Nah thats hollow JH xD.

Hmmm...Fun stocks and there sure are alot keke...9/10.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2005)

9/10...very cute and I like the color scheme ^_^


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 31, 2005)

11/10 love it


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10 just as kawaii as you are xD.

But...ummm...betty-chan...Where the heck do you keep getting all these avys from keke.


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 31, 2005)

10/10 cute xD

I get my avies from this site, I also make it here 
source

there's a bunch of pics in there that Im sure you'll like Maggy-chan 

xD


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2005)

Chii! So cute! 10/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 31, 2005)

hehe...its not chii  xD

^Adorable xD 10/10


----------



## RodMack (Dec 31, 2005)

Cute and adorable. 9.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 31, 2005)

Gotta love those twins. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 31, 2005)

MAI!!! xD

She looks really cute in that stock and I absolutely luv the colors and effects used...Im not crazy about that text though, but thats about the only thing I dont like.  

9.5/10


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2006)

Text is hard to read. 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 1, 2006)

Just tilt your head to the side and read it that way...Its perfectly ledgible that way xD(Psst it says Lucy Maria)

Ummm...anyway...still luving that handdrawn look and panda's just plain roXors hehe... 9/10.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 1, 2006)

The stock is sizzling hawt  And it's really contrasted nicely, and the text is neat 10/10


----------



## bajskorv (Jan 1, 2006)

veryy cool 10/10


----------



## Ghokun (Jan 1, 2006)

7/10 needs more work


----------



## Rin <3 (Jan 1, 2006)

9/10 What does it say?


----------



## Ghokun (Jan 1, 2006)

9/10 Cute avatar 

PS. It is a signature  says Younha


----------



## earthshine (Jan 1, 2006)

at least its creative  8/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 1, 2006)

Clownman?
 
Clownman  
7/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice.................................................... 

10/10

<.<;;;;;


;;;;;>.>


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh so cute! 10/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 2, 2006)

Kawaii~  10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 2, 2006)

kinda covered a bit too much by brushing
7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2006)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 2, 2006)

7/10 a bit plain and you've had it for a long time P:


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 2, 2006)

I think it would look better with a B&W border no? I dunno for some reason I think it might fit the look more then just a simple black one...

Ah anyway neat concept and luv the D...9/10.


----------



## TGC (Jan 2, 2006)

::::9/10::::


----------



## Enzain (Jan 2, 2006)

uhhhh... 7/10?


----------



## Cero (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG!!!! OMG!!! OOOOMMMMGGGGG!!!! 100+/10!!


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

8/10

explosion of youth!


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 2, 2006)

^ Luv the comment.

As for yours...Its definatly...unique heh...The photos alittle blurred, but that gives abit off a "vintage" look as does the color and size choice on the border...

Ill have to go with 8/10 mostly for sheer oddness.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2006)

^I like the composition and the character so Kawaii <3 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 2, 2006)

I loved Mai Hime.... 10/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 2, 2006)

9/10 mostly because I read how you did it and thats just...cool xD.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2006)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

Matching. 10/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 2, 2006)

10/10 Pandas are so great. Simply love the way the coloring looks.


----------



## Cero (Jan 2, 2006)

looks really cool 9.5/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 2, 2006)

10/10 AHHH, can't stop calling it cute.!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2006)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Key (Jan 2, 2006)

9/10 for sexy-ness


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

Like the snow effect. Can you make it bigger? 9/10


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

8.5/10 

*Spoiler*: _pandable?_


----------



## RockLee (Jan 3, 2006)

*Darth Vader's theme plays*

Image is different than the standard, high gloss anime character stock with fancy background...good.

Cowboy slightly blurry...bad. Shame, because he lends a lot to the image.

Signs legible, good, and they add to the westerness of the image and to the over all corniness. 

The border=bad. I hate the border. Pick another color. Burgundy, perhaps?

Image almost completely unaltered...bad.

Add some interesting shapes in the background and across the bottom for the sake of interestingness. If you didn't make the avy (most of us here didn't) ask someone to fix it up a bit for you. Y

You're nybs, I'm sure someone is willing.

7/10, but has great potential for the image. Sharpen it, change the border and do something to the background. Keep it intact, but all a shape or two. I'll find an example sometime or another. XD

*Darth Vader theme plays*


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 3, 2006)

10/10 Love the girls.


----------



## Enzain (Jan 3, 2006)

do do deet~
8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 3, 2006)

Heh cute looking...The characters look familiar though...kindof...

8/10 (10/10 if thats who I think it is xD)


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 3, 2006)

9/10 Cute as ever your Avatar is.


----------



## TGC (Jan 3, 2006)

:::7/10:::


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 3, 2006)

oooo...Really badass looking stock...Although the colors are kinda meh keke.

8/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 3, 2006)

Your avy is always cute. 8.5/10


----------



## Hagitsuro (Jan 3, 2006)

:::8/10::: Looks really nice.


----------



## Bass (Jan 3, 2006)

So small...a bit plain...8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 3, 2006)

Hawt ichigo stock xD. That alone is enough to get you 9.5 pts...I guess you'll have to chalk up the other .5 for being you bassy keke. 

10/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 3, 2006)

10/10 Always great.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 3, 2006)

I give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 3, 2006)

Stock is nice and the effect is neat. 8.5/10


----------



## RockLee (Jan 3, 2006)

^^Two posts up. Nico Robin/Wing Zero. Sorry, above poster, but I spent all of five minutes on this, and it's bed time now. XD

The harsh one returns.

Oh boy, I like this one.

Border...bleh. Well, at least it's classy, but unoriginal. 8/10
Image...hawt. Sharp, nice coloring, good size, nice resolution, but the standard happy bright color avatar. Good composition and the hat is well done. 9.5/10
Text..none. Is absence a good thing? Absolutely, at times. It would have marred a good avy like this. Good thing you had the common sense to reserve the lettering for the sig. 8D/10

I rather like it. 9/10

Be more critical of each other! >( If you hand out compliments left and right, they become worthless, like currency.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 3, 2006)

RodneyMack: Cool Tenjo Tenge Pic 9.5/10
Rock Lee:  So cute.  <333 it. 10/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 4, 2006)

I read you're post on what that thing is, but it's still weird...
8/10


----------



## Sakura (Jan 4, 2006)

enzain shadow: oh thatz just cute. love it. 9/10


----------



## Sherry-Ran (Jan 4, 2006)

it's nice ^^
7.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 4, 2006)

Pretty cute stock, although the colors in it are abit dull. Hmmm...So... 8/10.


----------



## Sherry-Ran (Jan 4, 2006)

pink and cute =]
8/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 4, 2006)

Intresting Art. 9/10


----------



## Key (Jan 4, 2006)

6/10 its aight


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 4, 2006)

It's pretty nice. 8/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2006)

Mai-chan! 10/10 ^_^

yeah, I'm biased v_v


----------



## Raziel (Jan 4, 2006)

Hawt fanart...9/10


----------



## Sakura (Jan 4, 2006)

...suspicious...7/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 4, 2006)

It's nice, but you should make it 125x125
7/10


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2006)

Mai hime? 8/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 4, 2006)

Original. 10/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 4, 2006)

ah stupid Stewie, XD 8/10


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

Is that lust from FMA? Because it's a beautiful stock. 10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 5, 2006)

I give it a 10/10


----------



## Neenah (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice fanart stock <3
8,5/10


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

I love the hat, where is it from? 10/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 5, 2006)

Cute=)
8/10


----------



## Archssor (Jan 5, 2006)

You need to get a new avatar. LOL

3/10


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice large avatar. 8/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 6, 2006)

*Archssor*,lol,why not?

9/10 very interesting avatar.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 6, 2006)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 6, 2006)

8.5/10

boobies


----------



## RodMack (Jan 6, 2006)

That ninja looks like it wants to shove something up the pirate's ass. XD 8/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 6, 2006)

10/10
Beautiful


----------



## casherbob (Jan 7, 2006)

awsome 9.5/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 7, 2006)

My fav character^^
9/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 7, 2006)

9/10 swanky animation


----------



## TheDemonKyuubi (Jan 7, 2006)

^ 8/10 DB?


----------



## Nill (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice
7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 7, 2006)

I give it an 8.5/10


----------



## Neenah (Jan 7, 2006)

8/10
Its alright


----------



## Hoshiko (Jan 7, 2006)

7/10, average ish


----------



## Bass (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice. 7.9/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 7, 2006)

Freaky XD
7.8/10


----------



## Shampoo (Jan 7, 2006)

clawfull XD 7/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 7, 2006)

I've seen that Ichigo pic many times. Still pretty badass. 7/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 8, 2006)

8/10 it looks somewhat faintly blurred sheen to it P:
(don't mind what I say, I sometimes won't make sense to others only to myself P and is that the girl from FMA? o.O


----------



## RodMack (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't really get your avy, but it looks good. 8/10

And yes, it's Lust from FMA in my avy.


----------



## Bass (Jan 8, 2006)

10/10


Yes.


----------



## Psyonic (Jan 8, 2006)

9.5/10

I couldn't give you anything lower even if I wanted to.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 8, 2006)

I like it.  The stock is a bit odd, but it looks good with the simple background.  8.9/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2006)

Sweet avy, but it needs a border. - 8.5/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 8, 2006)

Needs border 7/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice. 9/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 8, 2006)

Cool 9/10............


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2006)

Very nice. - 9/10

I would put a border if I knew how.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 8, 2006)

nice animation 10/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice sprite animation, but why does it go up and down like that? 7/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 8, 2006)

7/10 looks kinda too monotone.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 8, 2006)

It's the harsh one!

I hurt you because I <3 u. 

Ok, not instantly recognizable. Believe it or not, this impacts your score. I start out with a 10, so there's no where to go but down. >)

Looks as if it were heavily penciled. That's good.

Give it one of those double lines borders. It'd look better. You lose a bit more points.

I have no idea what the hell is in the lower right hand corner. More points lost.

Guy's face (Cowboy Bebop?) is cool, and fedora's are kickass in 99% of the situation. Gain some points.

Lights stop, I don't know why. They should be continued. I like them. Lost very little points.

7.89/10 Nevermind, I think 7.49/10 is more fitting. 

What hurts it big time is the thing in the lower right hand corner.

<3

Edit: Fuck! This was for NeophyteNihilist.

Well...yeah. =P

sux to be j00, lulz. (to above poster)


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 9, 2006)

7/10 the stroked text is bad


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 9, 2006)

I give it a 9/10, she needs a nose lol.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 9, 2006)

To much hair IMO, picture could have been placed better 7/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 9, 2006)

I like the red eyes and the colour. 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Jan 10, 2006)

Great job, I love the stock and how it is blended so nice. =D

9/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 10, 2006)

new riku kicks ass 10/10


----------



## Splintered (Jan 10, 2006)

Simple, but cute and clean.  7.5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 10, 2006)

8/10 i like it


----------



## RodMack (Jan 10, 2006)

I like how the stock is blended. 8.5/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 10, 2006)

^edit: dang beat me to it.  The blending on your avatar is excellect. 9/10

Extremely simple, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing.  The stock is nice but not particularly eyecatching.  Plus her neck seems way to long to me.  Changing one of the two boarders to light blue might look good.  7.5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 10, 2006)

7/10 a little dark....


----------



## Enzain (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice and simple. I'm lovin it~
8/10


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 10, 2006)

7/10. BG is a tad too flashy imo and not blended in ^^;


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 10, 2006)

The animation is smooth for the most part and the border is a nice touch. 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 10, 2006)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Archssor (Jan 10, 2006)

Congratulations on Senior Member! =D 150x150 is teh smex.

Looks like you made the stock bigger than it was, kinda unclear...maybe its just the stock though. XD 7/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 10, 2006)

Good stock and the background goes good with it.  The left side is a bit blurry though.  8.8/10


----------



## RockLee (Jan 10, 2006)

It's the harsh one! >D

*Archssor* is my target.

Ready? GO!

Subject (yes my criterions are differnt each time, deal with it):
Is this Riku from KH that I spy? If it's not, then the art's astoundingly similar. Whatever the case, it's a damn good stock. Good pic, and the overhead view makes it all the more interesting.

Double Border? YES!  However, I thought that white area could be transparent. It might come out good. 

You did something to make it brighter; it works well.

The grey area could have something in it to make it a bit more interesting. Nothing to draw attention away from the subject, just some eye candy.

Archssor, you bastard. I tried my best to find something wrong.

Well, it's the sterotypical anime face! So there. >)

Yes, that makes me a hypocrite, shut up.

9.8/10

Because I refuse to give it a 10. But it's goddamn close.

Edit: I appreciate all comments given to me about my avatar. Good and bad. I'll have to pass them along to judge|dre. I'm not as awesome as you avy makers. <3


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 10, 2006)

8/10 I just don't like the text


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 11, 2006)

8/10 nice


----------



## waster (Jan 11, 2006)

cute girl 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Jan 11, 2006)

You should add a border, maybe some effects/shading to make it look better.

6/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 11, 2006)

10/10 nice


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 11, 2006)

7/10 don't like the border nevertheless Rinoa looks good


----------



## Crowe (Jan 11, 2006)

nize. 9/10


----------



## RockLee (Jan 11, 2006)

Muahahahahahaha! *Jafar's voice*

~_I'm such a little bastard...~_

*peK* is the target today. >D

Well, let's start with the stock. Choosing the right stock is very important.
This isn't the average sharp/cutesy anime image, oh no. This is much better. This fan art is gritty, yet has traces of anime. This wins, plain and simple. One thing: The left side with the hair...mmm meh. That part bothers me. Otherwise, it is kickass.

Border. This border is nice and different. It makes the image stand out nicely. The white border contrasts well with the image and blends in nicely with the forum grey.

Well, since I'm not a Photoshop mastur with 1337 drawin skillz, I can't tell if peK did anything to this other than the border, but the image alone is good. I wouldn't touch the image, myself.

9/10 Just because the image+border = awesomeness.

Oh wait, this post isn't like the others at all. Let me fix that.



> I like your avy. Oro is teh coolest! 8D
> 
> 10/10



-_-'


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll judge you by your own criteria I guess.

First is the stock.  It's is about as stereotypical as you can get, cute, happy looking anime girls with giant eyes and brightly colored spikey hair.  However, they are high quality pictures, very clear and detailed.  That doesn't quite make up for the stereotypicalness of the images, but you don't lose many points.

The border is very good.  It loosely matches the stock, except the last girl which is a plus, but what really makes it good is how you lined the letters with the same color.  

Next is the text.  The font could be better.  However, as I said before, I like how you outlined the text in light blue.  That makes the otherwise dull text it stand out, as does the shadow effect.  The quote itself isn't especially deep or especially relevent to the stock, but it fits the overall feel of the avatar I suppose.

There is not background to rate, but it doesn't need one.  In fact it'd pry make the ava worse by making the slides seem disjointed.  So you actually gain a few points for leaving it white.

The fade transition between slides looks very good.  However, the transition is just a bit to slow IMO.  Its not enough to really matter though.

over all very good. My only suggestion would be to get a better font. 9.2/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 11, 2006)

Dark and mystical
9/10=)


----------



## Gene (Jan 11, 2006)

Pretty cool - 8/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 11, 2006)

Interesting....
6/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 11, 2006)

I give this an 8.5/10


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 11, 2006)

Cute Nico Robin  9/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice
7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 11, 2006)

Cool animation and just a shy bit creepy heh.

9/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 11, 2006)

10/10
Wonderful eye


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

9/10 . Funny animation


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 11, 2006)

10/10
Nice.........


----------



## Citachan (Jan 11, 2006)

Ooo I really like that one! 10/10
So sweet xD All those kind of earthy tones look nice.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 11, 2006)

kinda don't like how the lip is cut off a little bit P:
otherwise nice 
8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 11, 2006)

The stock is so-so to me(I mean in appeal not quality xD) but the use of one of my favorite fonts is a big plus in its favor keke.

So 8/10


----------



## Archssor (Jan 11, 2006)

Kinda small and I don't really like it. >_>;

I've seen alot better ones before from you, I would reccomend changing it.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 11, 2006)

such beautiful complexion *_* 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Jan 11, 2006)

Good Job, I like the text you used. Also, your stock is good, except it is alittle blury. Other than that, great job.

8.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 11, 2006)

I give it a 10/10


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 11, 2006)

*blink*
Nico Robin = nothing less than a 10/10.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, Tema x Shika. I like that Temari pic. 9.5/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 12, 2006)

8/10 Always loved the sin of Lust. ^^


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 12, 2006)

not bad. 7/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 12, 2006)

I like. ^^ 9/10


----------



## nibs (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel like eating this avy. Tastes good, although the lower left corner is a bit bland 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 12, 2006)

It's pretty cool. 8/10


----------



## Chi (Jan 12, 2006)

Kawaii 

9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 12, 2006)

9.7/10 really cool


----------



## Nill (Jan 12, 2006)

It's alright))
8.5/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 12, 2006)

9/10 That animation really is swanky


----------



## RodMack (Jan 12, 2006)

Good, but I think the stock shouldn't be blended that way. 7.5/10


----------



## albel (Jan 12, 2006)

sure why not 9\10


----------



## Gene (Jan 12, 2006)

Lust is soooo hott... - 10/10

-EDIT-
Crap, missed it. 
@Albel - Very nice, but it would look better with a border. - 7.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, ATHF is funny sometimes. its alright 8/10


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 12, 2006)

10/10 again 


It's just so cute


----------



## RodMack (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice animated gif and that chick looks hot. 

9.5/10


----------



## RugerRell (Jan 12, 2006)

3.9/10......


----------



## Nill (Jan 12, 2006)

...O.o...
1/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 12, 2006)

7/10 if that is his hair it makes him look a little bit weird
unless its like seaweed or stuff
animation is cute 
I hate vertical tet sorry >.>''


----------



## Archssor (Jan 12, 2006)

Good avatar, good text placement, good stock. Good job. XD

9/10


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 13, 2006)

10/10. Sweet.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 13, 2006)

8/10 don't like the color of the text and border
otherwise it is nice


----------



## Gene (Jan 13, 2006)

Awesome. - 9/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 13, 2006)

Liraiel said:
			
		

> 7/10 if that is his hair it makes him look a little bit weird
> unless its like seaweed or stuff
> animation is cute
> I hate vertical tet sorry >.>''


It's her >_<.. 

It's alright 7.5/10


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 13, 2006)

8/10 - Aquatic.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 13, 2006)

7.5/10 seems a little bit low quality


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 13, 2006)

Bad size, no border.

2/10.


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

the fishbone text's color is weird
and the pic is really small too see everything that is going on o.O
7/10


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 14, 2006)

The non-border look and weird size puts me off.
But it still looks somewhat nice to me.
Dunno why tough. ^_^
6.5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

7/10 the avy got rezized so its actually smaller then it should be

what it shoul be -.-
anyone know how I can upload it that size and actually work?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2006)

Spike = 9.9/10
Tae-kim chick = 8.8/10


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2006)

9.2/10!!

cool one


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 14, 2006)

that's funny 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 14, 2006)

A bit lq as far as th stock goes but I like the style and background.

Text seems random though. Both it's message and font.

7/10


----------



## koopo (Jan 14, 2006)

Jin, with blood read leafs... That works.


Honestly I like it a lot impresive work. 
9/10 would've loved it more if it was a wider image.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 14, 2006)

Wait, did you just rate my sig? xD
This is rate the avy.

Anywho...
6/10. I don't like Disney to be honest


----------



## Neenah (Jan 14, 2006)

Kenpachi! 

7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 14, 2006)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## aussy (Jan 14, 2006)

Doesn't do it for me sry.
6/10

My av got resized, so here's the original oversized version.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jan 14, 2006)

1/10 to planeish


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 14, 2006)

1/10 too small


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 14, 2006)

It's ok... I can't see too much effort being put into it but maybe I shouldn't talk xD

6/10


----------



## Archssor (Jan 14, 2006)

Not really good quality. But, meh... 6/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 14, 2006)

8.5/10 not sure what is it, but looks cool


----------



## Cero (Jan 14, 2006)

i like the blueeffecr and the stock is cool 9.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 14, 2006)

10/10 ... "" 

Boi ... you had that avatar for a while now eh? XP


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 14, 2006)

8.5/10

I have no idea whats going on?

to all that review my avatar...it was hand drawn....it's a ninja-pirate.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 14, 2006)

That is one weird ninja pirate. xD But it looks original. 7/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 14, 2006)

very dim 
8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 15, 2006)

I prefer your last one to this... but that's mainly because I'm not a fan of earth tones. 

7/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 15, 2006)

6/10 the stuff on his face looks sharp
and the image is kinda low quality looking
I fidn the red a bit weird and random and I don't like hte outer glow on the text


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 15, 2006)

10/10  -   It's Spike from Cowboy Bebop. What else can I say?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 15, 2006)

Not much but i likey. 
8.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice ShikaXtem 10/10


----------



## Dommy (Jan 15, 2006)

8/10 for uniqueness.


----------



## chauronity (Jan 15, 2006)

9 .. cos it's drawn by you. Add some details and shading, and it's 10/10. Good job.


----------



## Cero (Jan 15, 2006)

its cool but a little small 7/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 15, 2006)

I love the font and the stock is very good.  Its recognizible.  Its a bit too busy lookng in my opinion, but just barely.  9.5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 15, 2006)

6/10 don't like the text


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 15, 2006)

7/10


'nuff Said


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 15, 2006)

8/0 don't see a border.......


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 15, 2006)

9/10 - Rinoa from FFVIII. What else can I say?  <-- I like to use this a lot


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 15, 2006)

5/10 my eyes can't look at it for long....


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice image of Rinoa. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 15, 2006)

9/10
X3
...


----------



## RodMack (Jan 15, 2006)

Very aquatic yet dark. 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 15, 2006)

oh cool i like the scene 9/10


----------



## TGC (Jan 15, 2006)

.::8/10::.


----------



## Nill (Jan 15, 2006)

7/10
Add animation or brushes, it'll look better, I think


----------



## RockLee (Jan 15, 2006)

Locked and loaded.

Anti-free score, fire!

Funkybooda, thou shalt be judged. >D


Rather small. Small can be good. I'm neutral.

Fades from dark blue to light blue, although the transition should be steeper. It should be much darker on the bottom, near the "u" to emphasize the creepiness. Eh.

The letters...hmm. You should also give them a transition. I can barely see the "full." =/

The strands of seaweed need to be more plentiful on the left side.

The eyes are all right. Oh! They blink. Cool. Make the bottom of them a bit darker.

Rounded tips...good.

The avatar as a whole is a bit empty. Make it larger so you can add more detail in, as in more seaweed, a darker transition. If you add some seaweed behind the "clawfull," make sure to make the letters white, or blue, or something.

Also, do something, anything to the top of the avatar. It's empty. So empty.

7/10.

Bitches, who said I was nice when it came to rating avatars?

Also, I didn't make this avatar. Pretend you are addressing Judge|Dre.

Edit: I was wondering two things.

1) Am I the only one who cares about this thread/takes it somewhat seriously?

2)Is this a self-esteem/make-me-feel-better-about-myself thread? If it is, I've been missing the point. =/


----------



## Cero (Jan 15, 2006)

your opinion is too long......

have i rated yours before? i dunno but it takes too long to say the message your trying to get out on that sig ut tha animaion is still cool so i will give you an 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 15, 2006)

I actually have a few of those stocks... but I never liked any of them enough to make them into a sig and ended up deleting them xD

It's not amazing... pretty basic "animation" with stocks that just seem to be cut out and had words slapped over them xD

6/10

Ragingninja is too 1337 haxxors for me to get in before him xD

Kawaii, but it's gettin' old man. 6/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 15, 2006)

OH ITS GIR!!!!but a little on the blue side 7/10


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 15, 2006)

Cute, but you've had that thing for waay too long. 7/10

(P.S You really need to check on the ToS FC more often you know.)


----------



## Nill (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome^^
8/10
RockLee,thank you for your critic=)))


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 15, 2006)

Better than last time ~ 9.1/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 15, 2006)

sig? 10/10


----------



## RockLee (Jan 15, 2006)

RagingNinja...

I will have *no *mercy.


*Spoiler*: _Rant about the state of the thread. Read at you own discretion_ 





			
				Funkybooda said:
			
		

> RockLee,thank you for your critic=)))


Nice to see I'm appreciated.


			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> your opinion is too long......


 I'm sorry. I thought that the purpose of this thread was let let avy makers/users know what's wrong with their avatars so that they can go and improve upon them. I didn't know I was supposed to give concise, useless information to the person above to me just to mildly inflate their ego.

Here you go.



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Wow, that's [cute/nice/pretty/cool/deep/interesting. ]Here's a [8/9/10]/10


I'm sorry for ranting, but I was under the delusion that this thread served a real purpose. It was unlucky for you that you pushed that button.

Nothing against you personally, though. You seem to be ok.




Ok, since I'm in advanced mode, I can't remember RagingNinja's avatar that well.

Common stock. That's fine.

Chibi Naruto...rare pic. Point boost.

Letters match nicely.

7/10. It's good and very meh at the same time. Conflicting.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not sure about the texts added to each frame. I don't think the baby blue stroke was necessary for the text nor do I think it's necessary to be in the border too. I think if it has a white bg, then only a black border is necessary.  What I do like about your avy are the chicks. They all look cute. So overall, 8/10


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2006)

I like the eye, its pretty cool. I wish I knew where it came from though.

8 / 10


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 15, 2006)

No border. *big border person*
But it is funny, i lol'ed. *a bit*
8.5/10. *+2 for being funny*


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 15, 2006)

I like it a lot.  Good stock choice, the transitions are very smooth and at the right speed.  The border and text are good too.  There's really nothing not to like. 9.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

The bg is a poor match for the stock, IMO. 

The text is crappy.

In fact, I like your title better than your avatar...

3/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 16, 2006)

Funny and cute.  9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

9/10 looks good


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Very cute girl  9 / 10


----------



## vanh (Jan 16, 2006)

it's funny 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

should i say cute? 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

7/10 no comment


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 16, 2006)

great all the way 10/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

BLEED! 9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

7/10 it's ok....


----------



## Bass (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice. 9/10.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

10/10 womans best friend


----------



## Bass (Jan 16, 2006)

lol


9/10...is that Tifa?


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 16, 2006)

8.5/10 nice pic altho i dunno wat its of


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

small....very small...make it bigger=)
5/10


----------



## Dommy (Jan 16, 2006)

Special one. 
9/10.


----------



## Bass (Jan 16, 2006)

Uber-cute. 7/10...


----------



## Hazu (Jan 16, 2006)

(Mokona Love!! 

9/10)

Nice Hitsugaya 

9.08/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmmm....7.5/10..cute


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a pretty decent stock of Hitsugaya...

7/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

hehe))
9/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 16, 2006)

Unique...7/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

You changed it already?

Sheech~

I like the Hitsugaya one more xD

5/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 16, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> You changed it already?




You have no idea.  


Kuukaku gets 8/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 16, 2006)

8.5/10

The art is nice, but I dont care for sanji.


----------



## Bass (Jan 16, 2006)

5/10.....................


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 16, 2006)

7/10
boy man you  _are_ an avatar whore


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 16, 2006)

I like the stock, the colors are a bit bleh though.  8.5/10

edit: dang you beat me to it.  As for yours... well I don't like it much.  Well ninja pirates are always cool, but the drawing is just so-so and it'd way too small.  The text is way too small as well.  It could use a boarder too. 4/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 16, 2006)

6/10 Too dark.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm just going to assume that by the time I finish this sentence, your avatar will have changed.

So: ?/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

9/10
It's alright


----------



## Gene (Jan 16, 2006)

Very pretty. - 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

While Aqua Teen Hunger force is funny as hell, I can only give your avy a 6/10.


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

ooh boobies! 10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 16, 2006)

You know, for someone with such a cute sig and avatar, you're not all that innocent 

7/10 (are you ever going to get a new one?)


----------



## Cero (Jan 16, 2006)

i jsut put a freakin request now stop complaining!!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 17, 2006)

8/10 not bad


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 17, 2006)

hey hey now, play nice 

9/10. text fits perfectly on that ava


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 17, 2006)

8/10 bunny-girls ftw


----------



## Seany (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice colouring, and vegeta!  9/10


----------



## Hazu (Jan 17, 2006)

cute!!!  7/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 17, 2006)

~_________~

Less yaoi>more yaoi 

Plus the text and border (or lack there of) are pretty bad as well.

2/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 17, 2006)

Boobies! - 8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 17, 2006)

love it 9/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 17, 2006)

Very cute. - 8.5/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 17, 2006)

Hehe^^
9.5/10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 17, 2006)

Ah, nice animation.

8.5/10

--


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't like the scanlines and the background is uber plain (at least cloud render it or something).

But the stock and typo are good so I give it a 6/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 17, 2006)

10/10 I think you know why....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 17, 2006)

Hm, why didn't you push the boob angle on your avatar? It would have been so easy too...

7/10.

If you made it smaller to include the goods I would give you +2 for increased stock quality and increased... stock quality (of a different sort )


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 17, 2006)

10/10 ~ Sexcellent


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 17, 2006)

7/10 a bit blurred


----------



## Lingz (Jan 18, 2006)

8/10

--


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome Suzuka avy Lingz! ^__^ 10/10


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 18, 2006)

nice avatar i made something like that 9.5/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 18, 2006)

Not bad, but not great either.  I'm not a big fan of the stock, its rather dull.  Plus it seems a bit too small.  I like the orange sploches in the bg and the boarder, but I think it could use another samll one around the edges.  6/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks familiar. I wish I could remember who he is.- 7.5/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 18, 2006)

Goofy ^^

9.5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 18, 2006)

^^that is vincent valentine from FF7
8/10 ooo butterfly...


----------



## Bothered Faith (Jan 18, 2006)

Faye is teh Hawtness. 10/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 18, 2006)

its alright 7/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

Yay for NaruxSaku, but I prefer your previous avy. - 7.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 18, 2006)

people complain too much so i changed it


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 18, 2006)

New= good.

7/10.

But I get the feeling that I've seen it before... many times xD

Plus the image is slightly skewed (look at the center of Naruto's headband).

It needs to have improved quality before I can rank it higher


----------



## djblingsingh (Jan 18, 2006)

woooooo

love it

9/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 18, 2006)

i belive thats shine for naruto's headband but call it whatever you like
*raises hand* ninja power 8/10


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

7/10.
The stock seems blured to me and the words are hard to make out.


----------



## Cero (Jan 18, 2006)

looks cool to me 9/10


----------



## Bass (Jan 18, 2006)

7/10....I would give it 8/10 but Sakura's in it..>_>


----------



## Taxman (Jan 18, 2006)

8/10....Yakitate Japan...^_^


----------



## Cero (Jan 18, 2006)

love that avy 10/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 18, 2006)

7/10
I don't like Naruto's eyebrows...=_="


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh hell, i likey. 
8.5/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

Very sweet avy. I like the ShikaxTema pairing. - 9/10


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 18, 2006)

I LOVE Kingdom Hearts. 10/10


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 19, 2006)

Very LavenderRaine. I like the jutsu you used on it. ~ 9.1/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 19, 2006)

8/10

I like

',,',;,.


----------



## Dommy (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool. 

9/10.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 19, 2006)

7/10

',;,';.,


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

good scene but i dont seea border 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 19, 2006)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Gene (Jan 19, 2006)

Hott - 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 19, 2006)

7/10

--


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

i can hardly see it but it looks cool from what i can make out 8/10


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 19, 2006)

10/10 - I luffs t3h change, and it's NaruSaku.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 19, 2006)

hurts my eyes.

6/10

--


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

10/10.

I like it.

+

Your signature = best ever.

100000000000000000000000000000000000000/10.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice. Good stock choice, its very clear and most importantly its just a cool looking picture.  The only small complaint I have is why is her chin so dang pointy, but I guess theres not much you can do about that.  9/10

edit:  wow, i'm an idiot.  That rating was for vashthestampede.  I'm not really sure why I rated his, I guess bc he was at the bottom of last page and I didn't notice the new page.  

anyway... I'd like it a lot, but much of the text is just too small. 7.7/10

sorry about the mix up.


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

hmm its alright for aboviouse reasons 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

6/10.

Its blurry.


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

you people want too much from avys

yours = 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 19, 2006)

6/10. """''"""


----------



## Misk (Jan 19, 2006)

5/10 Small and I dont like punk


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

like it but never seen that anime or manga before 9/10


----------



## hatsuka (Jan 19, 2006)

I really like yours, the changing pictures are all very vivid and eye catching. My only complaint is that it's yet another switching-pictures avvy. But either way, 10/10 <3

EDIT: Or not, since ragingninja is a spam whore.


----------



## Cero (Jan 19, 2006)

switching pictures avy? oh lol your rating his/her

anyway eye catching for the pinkness 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 20, 2006)

6/10

LQ Stock but cool pic..

--


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 20, 2006)

7/10.
Too foggy for my liking. O_-


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi: i like it! shikatema or temashika. 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 20, 2006)

Chii!  9/10


----------



## Dommy (Jan 20, 2006)

Lovely. 

9/10.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 20, 2006)

7/10

',;',;./


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 20, 2006)

9.5/10 awesome, but needs a border....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2006)

Foxy Laday.
10/10.


----------



## Iwonn (Jan 20, 2006)

6.5/10
'''


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 20, 2006)

7/10 nice
.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 20, 2006)

7/10 i don't know who it is but he looks funny


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2006)

8/10 nice sasuke avatar


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

its okay, i think its not fit to be an avatar though 6/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 20, 2006)

Cute. And the true couple of Naruto if you ask me. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

(just rating it again) its bright but the stock is nice 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2006)

9/10 the avatar is looking into the future


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

naruto looks awesome right? i know i know...


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2006)

yea  and now back to rating 9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a cut from a Naruto cover with text slapped over it... No border, shitty text, and crappy cutting... 

2.5/10


----------



## ?KaZuMa (Jan 20, 2006)

hmmm for that 6/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

lol, my favorite scene from the boondocks 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2006)

6/10. """"""""""


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

hmmm..... 7/10


----------



## Ashura (Jan 20, 2006)

9/10..............go RagingNinja.


----------



## Cero (Jan 20, 2006)

ilike the gif 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Jan 21, 2006)

Finally decided to change your avy, eh? XD

Anyways, nice stock of Naruto and Sakura. The avy though looks a little low in quality and I can kind of see the pixels. Can't really read the text. 7/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 21, 2006)

He looks a little cross-eyed xD

7/10 (how much brushing did the background take?)


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 21, 2006)

*Hawt*.  9/10


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 21, 2006)

9/10 I really like the quality and pic!


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 21, 2006)

5/10, the quality is rather bad and well the animation is cool but donno it doesnt atract me in any way=/


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 21, 2006)

9/10 the dark letters on left are unreadable. Although it says kusajishi....


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

pink....but the stock is alright 7/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 21, 2006)

Same as before. XD 9/10


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 21, 2006)

Pretty, brushing is cool but its way to light for my taste =), 7/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

like the stock and the brushing 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 21, 2006)

6/10. '''''


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 21, 2006)

7/10, nice painting but well you should fill the black since its rahter bad quality now


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 21, 2006)

8/10 pretty nice


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

(again) 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 21, 2006)

The quality of the stock is abit iffy...But I like the image so... 8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

the brushing and the shine is really cool 9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

i say agian 9/10 for raging ninja


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

nice new sig 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow I didnt even notice the text RN xD...what does that say anyway... *squints*

Well anyway neat font...8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

i dont even know......


----------



## Nill (Jan 21, 2006)

6/10
Naruto and Sakura don't belong together ""No offence


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

thats what you think.... 
i like the gif 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

wth i always get raging ninja aigan 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 21, 2006)

Thats because he posts way too much in this thread xD.  

I kindof like that image but its abit small and oddly shaped... :S 

So...7/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

again 9/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 21, 2006)

8/10 like it


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 21, 2006)

8/10 A little low quality but a VERY nice pic =)

EDIT: I rated RaginNinja


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

KH2 kills 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

....god da** ninja agian 7/10 this is starting to get annoying


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 21, 2006)

3/10

The stock is too small so you can't see any of the detail in it. The background is sort of interesting but the characters (call it text if you like) suck.

Now rate me quick before RagingNinja comes in


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 21, 2006)

4.5/10 ehhh


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 21, 2006)

8/10 realy good one tho it would be better without the two borders.. only black would fit better!


----------



## C?k (Jan 21, 2006)

7/10

very cool ^^


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

5/10 what is that


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

oh a new one! 8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 21, 2006)

Same thing as the previous two times.  9/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

ooh smexy! 9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 21, 2006)

2 questions:

1) What is going on?
2) What does the text say?

Seems interesting. 6/10 and it may get a higher score depending on the answers to questions 1 and 2 

EDIT: *BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH*

RagingNinja you hoe! >___< 

You post here too often


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

1.A: we are rating avys
2.A: I have no idea what the text says either so *shrugs*

and why am i a hoe?

you avy is hawt again 9/10


----------



## Nill (Jan 21, 2006)

*RagingNinja*,read the 1st post >_<   

"If you already rated a piece a few post ago, no need to re-rate it again, unless you changed your avy. 

Also, dont keep rating one sig after another. Some previous pages has a person rate every single sig in it. Let people get more varied input."

Anyway, 
6/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

okay thanks for the info


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 21, 2006)

Funkybooda said:
			
		

> *RagingNinja*,read the 1st post >_<
> 
> "If you already rated a piece a few post ago, no need to re-rate it again, unless you changed your avy.
> 
> ...


1/10 For being uptight ^^
@ raging 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Jan 21, 2006)

Lol, the guy from pot dude!

7.5/10

--


----------



## RodMack (Jan 21, 2006)

I think the faded colour you put on top of the stock wasn't necessary. Just the image with a border was necessay IMO. 7/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

hmmm.......... 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

...ninja agian 9/10....im getting annyoed


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

your not really supposed to keep rating the avy over and over


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

well you post here to often


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

because i like rating ppls avys


----------



## Nill (Jan 21, 2006)

*sasuke uzumaki*,I'm going to rate your avi
7/10


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2006)

@funkybooda:  8.5/10. i like the animation.


----------



## Insomniac43 (Jan 21, 2006)

8/10

I like it. She seems...fagile...very pretty.


----------



## Cero (Jan 21, 2006)

lol what is lloyd doing! 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 22, 2006)

Grumble...RN you should have taken what Funky said to heart. You are posting in this thread *MUCH* too often, so just cool it ok? The point of this thread is to get alittle quick constructive critisim on your Avy...It is *not* to post in every few seconds.

And I know its frustrating that he posts this much here sasuke_uzumaki, but please dont turn this into a convo thread ok?

So lets just obey the rules and have fun all hmmm?

Come in lets say 1 to Four times during the course of the day see if its an avy you havent rated before and if it is give alittle critique and a rating...Simple right?

Sigh anyway...Thats my little rant and hopefully you take it to heart alittle bit more then funkys warning hmmm?

And RN...Im still curious what that text means heh...I also didnt notice those interesting diagnol borders on either corner...Gives it abit of a unique feel to it. 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, if RagingNinja likes rating people's avys, maybe we should just skip over his and rate the same avy he rates 

Just a thought~

Magdalena, I'm a big Soi Fong fan, but I think it's a little on the plain side.

6/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 22, 2006)

I also like people to rate my avy also......


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 22, 2006)

RagingNinja, so do I, but people get a little tired of rating the same sig/avatar again and again. 

7/10, just like last time :S


----------



## Cero (Jan 22, 2006)

whatever you guys think is best then okay


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 22, 2006)

*bops RN on the head* Stop...already...please...This isnt a convo thread and it isnt a place to post constantly...

When one person constantly posts in a thread like this and pretty much gains a monoply on it people tend to stop posting and the thread dies...which would...suck...heh.

AH anyway thats the same stock as your siggy you had right Gallic? Well its really great stock and the colors in the BG compliment it perfectly. 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 22, 2006)

Like I already said Maggy, *Hawt*.  10/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 22, 2006)

9/10 really nice ^^


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 22, 2006)

...

It's not all that great.

The border and clearness of the stock are really the only things I like :S

3/10


----------



## Insomniac43 (Jan 22, 2006)

Firstly:



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> lol what is lloyd doing! 8/10



And I thought I was the only person who played TOS! Anyway, he's wtfing. Duh
 

Secondly:

(Looks @ GR's avie)

...9/10

(nosebleed)


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 22, 2006)

Super simple, but I like it alot.  Kool lil' sketch.  9/10

Mine is new so some C&C would be nice.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry not much C&C from me... It's too abstract in my opinion. And I happen to hate books on a bookshelf... It brings me down. However, it is unusual (which is a good).

Rating ~ 4/10

EDIT: Whoever gets the next post is doomed... Post 666.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 22, 2006)

Very Heavy, 10/10.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 22, 2006)

I think the actual number is 616 but through some misinterpretation the wide-spread belief is that it's 666...

Back to avatars:
2/10

Not all that great...


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 22, 2006)

8/10, I'm just not that partial to the stock image...



			
				Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Sorry not much C&C from me... It's too abstract in my opinion. And I happen to hate books on a bookshelf... It brings me down. However, it is unusual (which is a good).
> 
> Rating ~ 4/10
> 
> EDIT: Whoever gets the next post is doomed... Post 666.


It is a DVD rack full of DVDs.  I guess the LoTR DVD crue got what they wanted (having the extended editions look like books).  Although the miniture me is reading a book.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 23, 2006)

Haha bronz...You always do the coolest stuff you know that.  

The first time I glanced at it I was like "Ok whats bronz up to...Its just a shelf...Whats the trick..." Then I notice the mini-me xD.

The effect is really neat and unique which I totally dig so... 10/10


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)

7/10

I would like it more if i knew what it was from


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 23, 2006)

^ 
My guess would be "Bleach."  

Kind of depressing, but I am guessing that is what you went for.  9/10


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)

ahhh ive never seen Bleach. Is it any good?

Matches sig...6/10


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, Bleach be good

Great avatar = 9


----------



## Cero (Jan 23, 2006)

One Piece candy^_^ 9/10


----------



## Dommy (Jan 23, 2006)

Naru and Saku. 

7/10.


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 23, 2006)

8/10 I like it but its extremly light and dont get a 10 because of that =)





			
				Cleric Achilles said:
			
		

> 7/10
> 
> I would like it more if i knew what it was from



Its bleach btw, Sophon =)


----------



## Crowe (Jan 23, 2006)

9/10 Nice text nice art, tho i would move the stock a bit higher up-


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 23, 2006)

^Awesome Sasuke avy. 10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 23, 2006)

Bright and big, plus I like how the colors match. 10/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 23, 2006)

10/10 no comment


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2006)

6/10, too small, nothing special.


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 23, 2006)

7/10 to small for my taste

EDIT:

Another one came before me rofl,

9/10 realy cool one cant say much more.. Beck ftw=P


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 23, 2006)

9/10 like it verry much


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 23, 2006)

6/10 , its to small, and pink isnt realy my style but


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 23, 2006)

9/10, simple and pleasant to look at.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 23, 2006)

hah

8/10

''


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

10 pretty sweet animation gif.......


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 23, 2006)

8/10 no boarder and to me the animation is crummy


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

6 WAY too much deidara around here.....and annoying popout look....


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 23, 2006)

... If it was supposed to be a funny avatar I'm not laughing...

So since it really doesn't have any redeeming qualities other than it's size I'll have to give it a 2/10 xD


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

8, has a boarder and is kinda sexy.......

I have a version without the mustache....would taht be better?


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 23, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> 6 WAY too much deidara around here.....and annoying popout look....


i get a 6 just cuz it deidara thats avatarism you get a 5.9/10


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

ok, 5.7 for you, how dose my score for you relate to my avatar's quality....? huh!


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 23, 2006)

you get a 2/10 ...comment that


----------



## uchihafangirl15 (Jan 23, 2006)

7/10 no comment


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

8.8, I can dig it.....


----------



## Enzain (Jan 23, 2006)

Very interesting  
8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 23, 2006)

love the stock but the BG is a bit plain as well as the border 6/10


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

10 very nice.....and good size too....with a boarder.....


----------



## Insomniac43 (Jan 23, 2006)

bronzhawk said:
			
		

> ^
> My guess would be "Bleach."



Close, kind of. Unless I'm horribly mistaken, it's Edward Elric from Full Metal Alchemist. 


8. In an odd paradox, I find it extraordary, because it's very nicley drawn, and somewhat plain at the same time.

Edit: That was NOT a spoiler, as he is the main character of the series. Duh.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

5....too simple and boring.......


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 23, 2006)

It could use a border, but who doesn't like afro ninjas? 7/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jan 23, 2006)

wtf....6/10


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

still a 9 or10 .......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 23, 2006)

3/10.

Pixely and no quality.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

3, bland and unexpressive, also fuzzy and faint....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 23, 2006)

3/10.

'''''''''''''


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

3. man what was the point in that I could see that you just gave me a 3...wtf are you trying to say I get a 6/20?!! geezzz..... lol


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)

Pixelated and low Q... 5/10 (i liked your Fight Club avatar better )


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2006)

9/10 i like how its dark and animated, plus FMA owns


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

10 super gay pride Jirai!! Yesssss....moves too

Maybe I'll bring the fight club ava back.....or at least take the beard and mustache off of nidaime.....
Why do pepole think it looks pixelated? !!! Its a textured fro.....


----------



## Cero (Jan 23, 2006)

afro nin lol 7/10


----------



## sceeZer (Jan 23, 2006)

pretty cool. 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

still a 10, did you find that man, its nice!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 23, 2006)

3/10

Sucks ass.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

F- !! What the fuck! Why are you still here!! geezzz go get me a pepsi or something kid.....lol.....


----------



## sceeZer (Jan 23, 2006)

lol thats funny. didnt even realize who that was until just now if you were talking about my ava i didnt find it. had some guy make it since i suck in photoshop


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)

It does look pixelated cause its a big avatar
maybe you should make a Fight Club avatar...I made a Fight Club sig awhile ago i would show it but it has a small portion or pornography.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

9.3, yours is a bit sad and depressing but nice quality.....

Yea, I had a pretty sweet and simple Fight club one, and I shall bring it back at some time.....I was just inspired to do this thing currently, btw is it the hair that is pixalated or the whole thing.....that may have happend when I resized it a bit in MS, but I did't notice it....hmmmm


----------



## Nill (Jan 23, 2006)

Bad quality of the avatar
6/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 23, 2006)

Funky. - 8/10


----------



## Valdens (Jan 23, 2006)

meh, a 5 i guess


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 23, 2006)

I hate Urkel 1/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 23, 2006)

nice 10/10


----------



## Valdens (Jan 23, 2006)

ooh, diedara...looks nice, 8/10


----------



## sceeZer (Jan 23, 2006)

urkel pwn!! 10/10 for that one


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice, smooth animation loop and good border, but the topic isn't the most origional.  Its a bit small too.  Its still really good. 9/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 23, 2006)

9/10 creep but cool.


----------



## Enzain (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice, but the text gets in the way. Maybe you should move it to the corner?
8/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 23, 2006)

Very, very hott.  - 10/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 23, 2006)

First Avie with Armstrong.
9/10!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 23, 2006)

5 annying warm tone.... 'negima!' wring is obtrusive....not appealing....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2006)

You defaced a hokage, but I can let that slide, since you're banned.

It's funny though, really working the afro. 8/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm jealous of you're artistic abilities  
11/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2006)

Enzain Shadow said:
			
		

> I'm jealous of you're artistic abilities
> 11/10



You should be. 

Well I love Tsunade, so extra points! 

7.689/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 24, 2006)

lol, weird 8/10


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ 8.5/10 ^^


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 24, 2006)

Move the text, it's just seems in the way.  Other than that it's pretty good.  Nothing extrodinary, but decent. 7/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice. I like it. - 7.5/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 24, 2006)

Extremely sexy 
7/10


----------



## SLEDGE (Jan 24, 2006)

oOOoh it's the smex 
8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 24, 2006)

OMG EVIL MONKEY FROM FAMILY GUY!!!! 8/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 24, 2006)

70000/100000


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 24, 2006)

I demand to know what's going on below the cropped area~

For teasing my like this I give you a 6.5/10

(Have a darker border )


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 24, 2006)

7/10 eh not that great


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the stock.  I like the rounded corners as well. Its a bit small, but that doesn't hurt it much.  The only thing that I think needs to be changed is white around the edges.  Try making it the same gray as the forum background. 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 24, 2006)

9/10 its good but no border


----------



## Cleric Achilles (Jan 24, 2006)

Same as the poster above you said. If you like i would make that transparent for you i have nothing else to do.


----------



## Enzain (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool rainy effect. You should resize it to 125x125.
8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 24, 2006)

one word, smexy! but it needs a darker border 8.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Same as always.  9/10


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 25, 2006)

8/10.. not a big ino fan


----------



## Enzain (Jan 25, 2006)

That's a midget avy  
100/10000


----------



## Racheal (Jan 25, 2006)

nice art and nice colors
9.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

It's pretty cool I think. 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 25, 2006)

Mmmmm.... smexy.  Needs a differnt color background though.... 8.5/10


----------



## Racheal (Jan 25, 2006)

quality of the image could be better, but I like it 9/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 25, 2006)

It almost looks like he has an afro  
8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Gotta love Tsunade and Shizune.  9.5/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice blonde ^^ 9,7/10


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2006)

7/10, nothing special, but the look is just priceless.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Beck owns. 9.5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

8/10 mmm  aaaaaa no comment


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 25, 2006)

Alittle small, but the stock is great and it definatly has an _interesting_ border.  

7.5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

7.5/10 not enough color and i just dot like it srry heehee


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 25, 2006)

7/10 good, but a little small


----------



## Racheal (Jan 25, 2006)

really like the art 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Rinoa, Rinoa.  9/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 25, 2006)

The stocks pretty good, but not great.  Its simple, but that adds to the effectiveness of it in this case.  I suppose there could be a better background, but it doesnt look bad as it is.  7.8/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 25, 2006)

night crwaler from xmen nice 8.5/10


----------



## Racheal (Jan 25, 2006)

bit pixelly, though I like the image
7.5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

9/10 no cooment


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 25, 2006)

Again with the odd sizes xD. Ah and whats with the tiny little text thingys?  

Ah well its still pretty kawaii so 7.5/10


----------



## Crowe (Jan 25, 2006)

8/10 **


----------



## chauronity (Jan 25, 2006)

Kinda basic but hot. Nice textures @ bg. Good colors. White borders ftw.

8.9/10 for simplicity

The sig is really hawt, loving it.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

10/10 no comment


----------



## Lingz (Jan 25, 2006)

7/10

--


----------



## chauronity (Jan 25, 2006)

LC. Just maybe, even too much of that lightness... low contrast stuff usually works fine, but this might be just a tad too light for my taste; i'd make it more contrasted. It's a tad more unique than the others, so props for that.

Cool character, Morita's awesome and humorous persona XD


8,9 / 10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

5/10 to small not graphiced cant read text no boarder


----------



## Gene (Jan 25, 2006)

Very cool. - 8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 25, 2006)

GOtta luv armstrong...Just gotta xD.

9.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Gotta love Hyung-Tae Kim's artwork.  9/10 for Maggy-chan.


----------



## Nill (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm wondering in which pose she is?...
7.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 25, 2006)

If you go far enough below the screen it becomes inappropriate >_>

7/10 for your avatar. The flashing animation is a little fast, but still a nice avy overall.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2006)

5/10 dull boring and i dont like it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 25, 2006)

Sucks ass. 

3/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Odd content but it's alright. 7/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 26, 2006)

10/10 Sexy


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 26, 2006)

Really beautiful and simple rinoa stock GhosT...Got no complaints from me. 9.5/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome avy!!
10/10


----------



## Dommy (Jan 26, 2006)

Tsunade and Shizune! 

9.5/10.


----------



## Axass (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the way it's shaped and Mokona rocks. 8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome looking avy.  10/10


----------



## Hazu (Jan 26, 2006)

pretty Ino!!! 7.9 /10!!


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 26, 2006)

The small size really suits it...Cute...and I luv b&w photos so...8.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 26, 2006)

Oooo I like this one too Maggy.  10/10 ^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 26, 2006)

10/10 freakin hot!!


----------



## Cero (Jan 26, 2006)

its been awhile...... okay i like the stock and the bg is alittle white but still good 9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 26, 2006)

....12/10 no comment


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice chibi of this guy... and your sig is defying me! 9/10 (cause the size)


----------



## Gene (Jan 26, 2006)

Not that funny anymore. - 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 26, 2006)

blind itachi and is it homemade 9/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 26, 2006)

meh... I don't really like it.
5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 26, 2006)

heee 9999/10 its funny


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jan 26, 2006)

It looks like the only thing you did was load a stock into your avatar, and maybe resized it. It's nice picture of Deidara but the quality and most everything else sucks.

3/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 26, 2006)

The stock is decent and it looks good with the background. Its nothing exceptional, but it doesn't do anything wrong.  8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm...interesting picture but needs a bigger border and...Some kindof color to it? :S 

6.5/10


----------



## IzumoX (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool 8/10
Mine? xP


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 27, 2006)

odd and weird 10/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jan 28, 2006)

9/10

I love that owl-like creature


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 28, 2006)

8.5/10 chill pills


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 28, 2006)

Haha what in the hell...Heh thats pretty funny KWS. And I always enjoy something unique that makes me laugh.  


9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 28, 2006)

Yet another awesome avy Maggy.  9.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 28, 2006)

Pure...unfiltered...ecchi...haha. So I guess it fits you pretty well PL.  

9/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 28, 2006)

Excellent stock, great bg, good border, matches your sig.  Theres really nothing not to like.  Great job. 9.8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 28, 2006)

Awwww... such a cute racoon.  Too bad they are demons from hell... 8/10

Like your lil' saying thing by your avy ^_^


----------



## 8018 (Jan 28, 2006)

i like the pic
of the racoon, its
nice and non blurry >D
its kewt 

*9/10*

that was for NeophyteNihilist

>.>

hah! how kewl!!
i like it, but the colors
dun attract me... you know? o.O

*9,5/10*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 28, 2006)

Kage bunshins!!! 9/10 (chicken!)

whoa...still working on this one Any ideas?...

Please don't pwn me... I suck at drawing!!!!


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 28, 2006)

Small but cute.  

7/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Jan 28, 2006)

10/10 Its hot XD


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 28, 2006)

she reminds me of something...
7/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 28, 2006)

The only thing I don't like about your ava is the guy in it.  He's laying on concrete in the fetal position.  It kinda looks like he just got beat up or something.  Other than that its a really good avatar.  The B&W is a nice touch as well. 8/10


----------



## Liraiel (Jan 28, 2006)

5/10 errrrr.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 29, 2006)

Inventive and unique...Something you seldom see around these parts.  

10/10


----------



## 8018 (Jan 29, 2006)

i like the bg
did you do that yourself?

the girl in it is pretty too! =D

*10/10*


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 29, 2006)

7/10 the person is colorless and does he have a nose bleed


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 29, 2006)

@ Shinigami*nods* Yep did the BG myself.


Hmmm...Well I like sharingan eyes as much as the next person but its kindof fuzzy looking isnt it?

7/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 29, 2006)

Pretty  
9.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 29, 2006)

Super Saiyan Arika!  9.5/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 29, 2006)

I like the style of coloring and the stock.  The border is very good as well.  The fonts decent.  I'm not a big fan of when someone uses the exact same image that they used in their sig as their ava though.  It just looks repetative.  8.5/10


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 29, 2006)

welll looks good enough 7/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohhh the colors...the colors...And the stocks really cute too...10/10 easily.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 29, 2006)

Good bg, cool stock, and like how the stock comes out the boarder (you did that on purpose right?)

9/10

--


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 29, 2006)

Waaaaaay too pale.  It'd be decent other than that, but as it is it ruins the ava.  5/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jan 29, 2006)

its... original? 6/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 29, 2006)

Ehhhhhhhhh - 6/10


----------



## Crowe (Jan 29, 2006)

8/10 waekj


----------



## Cero (Jan 29, 2006)

Love the brushing and the fadish effect, the stock is nice and the border reflects nicely with the forum backround. Overall 9.5/10


----------



## chauronity (Jan 29, 2006)

Funnily cropped and a bit grainy, but looks good. Too big size for that stock IMO

8,6



			
				Magdalena said:
			
		

> Ohhh the colors...the colors...And the stocks really cute too...10/10 easily.



Sankyuu (yes, it's made by me, from monotone b&w image)


----------



## happygolucky (Jan 29, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya is always fuckin' hawt. 10/10.
Is he wearing eyeshadow?! D:


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 29, 2006)

Byaku-sama > all 

100/10  

*edits* OH MY GAWD ELENA 

Nu uh you didn't XD XD XD

99/10 cause you skipped in front of me =X


----------



## chauronity (Jan 29, 2006)

Funny ava, nice expressions. Cute too.

8,7 / 10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jan 29, 2006)

er... 7.5/10


----------



## chauronity (Jan 29, 2006)

6 / 10

needs

- better borders
- better cropping
- more colors
- smaller size, too much neg space


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jan 29, 2006)

man people needs to apreciat creativity more.... thats the main point in art


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 29, 2006)

10/10. Great avy.


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 29, 2006)

X quit changing your damn name so much heh.  

Anyway...Really cute/neat avy...Very unlike you but I like the handrawn look to it. 9/10  

@Mikko Damn you...No wonder I instantly luved it so much...Didnt know you did it xD.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah, I have been waiting for a chance to rate this avy.  11/10!  Now what I want to know is did you add the musical notes in the background or did that come with the stock image.  Either way I love that picture!


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jan 29, 2006)

1o/1o this is by far the most getto pic I've ever seen!!!!
man, I wish there was more pics like these out there!!! 



which of my avatar is better? this or my current darth duck


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmmm...well...ummm...  

Ok the pic is cute but what really kills it for me is the half of border it has and the absolutely plain BG...Fix those two up and I wouldnt mind it too  much.  

7.5/10

As for which is better...Probably the pill one just because its abit more interesting looking...

@Bronz heh...Yea everyone asks that, but I did indeed put in the notes...Had this blah boring BG before...kindof like what DEATH's looks like heh.


----------



## Axass (Jan 30, 2006)

I have no clue about who she is but it's a very cool avy. 9/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jan 30, 2006)

8.5/10 I dislike sasuke's cursed seal lvl 1 mode cuz it makes him looks like a transexual chick with a burnt face... and when I looked into ur avatar, does he ever.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

it crudly drawn it sucks and its stupid theres no border and not enough color 0/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 30, 2006)

Its low quality...it doesnt have enough color...It has no border...Oh yea and I guess I can throw out that its stupid and sucks line too...

YAY for meanspirited unconstructive comments... 3/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

it just plain sucks its boring you cant tell if it has a boarder 1/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jan 30, 2006)

u should stfu


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2006)

Magdalena... 10/10 overall !!

I've updated my avatar a bit... still working...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2006)

10/10.

The way the shark dude looks makes me laugh.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

is that  a mouse in a rocket i like it 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2006)

.5/10.

I find It rather dull, no border, no quality... get a new one.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

( i liked this avy  but still 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2006)

You could try refining it.

1/10.


----------



## Rin <3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Omygosh its X  XD

I dont get it....but funny lol 9/10


----------



## chauronity (Jan 30, 2006)

Cute but the BG is too contrasted IMO. I'd personally use something more calm, more earthly tones than those bright red and blue. 

8.5


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

cool avy 9/10 and what is refining


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 30, 2006)

6/10... Not too bad I guess...


----------



## Gene (Jan 30, 2006)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhh - 6/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

armstrong posing 8/10


----------



## chauronity (Jan 30, 2006)

Blurry, could be more sharpened. Colors suit the character XD 

8,5 / 10 , too little amount of armstrong in this world


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 30, 2006)

Elegant... Nearly flawless ~ 9.5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

7/10 no comment


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 30, 2006)

Not that great. no border, plain white background (at least make it forum gray).  The stock is decent, but nothing special.  5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't like it..

5/10.


----------



## Gene (Jan 30, 2006)

Not sure what to make of it. - 7/10

@Chauronity - Thanks for the advice. I've sharpened it now.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 30, 2006)

Well it definantly fits your custom title.  The pink background is a nice touch. 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Jan 30, 2006)

great peice of work from a talented artist 9/10


----------



## Viciousness (Jan 31, 2006)

^9/10  awesome concept I really like that pic.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 31, 2006)

Very Nice... ~ 9/10


----------



## Crowe (Jan 31, 2006)

8/10 abwec


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 31, 2006)

10/10. It's a nice cut, though I dislike Aizen...


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

9/10 not to bad.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

Seems a bit blurry... 4/10.


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

7/10 just because.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 31, 2006)

9/10 nice animation, but missing a border there


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 31, 2006)

I love it ~ 10/10


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

Naruto!!!! 10/10.


----------



## fairytale (Jan 31, 2006)

8/10 ... not bad .....


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

9/10... Its Sasuke!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2006)

...i'm a noob about One piece... so 8/10 (sorry... for me)

updated more the mine... (don't pay atention to the sig... it's a local joke)


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

9/10 its funny bt not great


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 31, 2006)

It makes Sasuke look bad. ~ 4/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jan 31, 2006)

Not the most origional or eycatching avatar, but the coloring and stock are decent.  Its a bit too monotone though. I'd say the background could use some color. 6/5/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

what is that 5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

7/10. '''''


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

its barely colored the text is small the person isnt very visible 4/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

4/10.

No Border.


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

6/10 I dont get it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

3/10.

-----


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 31, 2006)

Not particularly my favourite album cover. ~ 5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

4/10.

------


----------



## Iwonn (Jan 31, 2006)

7/10
'''''


----------



## Cero (Jan 31, 2006)

the stock is cool and thebg is a little on the white side but the stock make upfor it. The border is standard so 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

its a chibi person but a little hazy  9.8


----------



## Cero (Jan 31, 2006)

thats byakuya ^^
like the scene, makes anice avatar 8/10


----------



## Enzain (Jan 31, 2006)

Super cute~
9/10


----------



## Gene (Jan 31, 2006)

Very hott. - 8.5/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2006)

Eso si es ser muy macho he he... 10/10 it goes along...


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

its blind itachi and kisame 10/10


----------



## 8018 (Jan 31, 2006)

SASUKE!! <3

*7/10*

it looks like it has
low q.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

not very coolerful and boring 7/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 31, 2006)

Needs a border. =/ 6/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Very hott. - 8.5/10


 
It looks like a negative 8.5 lol

^ 9/10......


----------



## Enzain (Feb 1, 2006)

My favorite cute, pink-haired murderer!
10/10


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 1, 2006)

Keeping secrets are we? Unique. ~ 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 1, 2006)

i find it a bit blurry but otherwise a good avy 8/10


----------



## Dommy (Feb 1, 2006)

8/10 for cuteness.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice.  9/10


----------



## Gene (Feb 1, 2006)

Very pretty. - 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 1, 2006)

w00t for the avy love dat guy ^^ 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 1, 2006)

GAAAAAAAAH!!!! KAWAIIIIII!!! 


10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 1, 2006)

The avatar is cool 8/10.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Feb 1, 2006)

Gaara looks oddly feminine and somewhat creepy in your ava, but the stock is still really colorful and eye catching.  Plus it goes with your sig without it just being a portion of the sig.  It could really use a border, but other than that its a very good ava.  8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Ummm she's looking at me weirdly.....7/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 1, 2006)

stock and brightness effectis simply put AWESOME  10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 1, 2006)

Cute, 8/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 1, 2006)

'Tis alright.  7/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 2, 2006)

8/10 very cheeky...


----------



## Cero (Feb 2, 2006)

i really dont understand who if not vegeta is inthe stock. the brigh bg kinda makes the stock take a weird cut up effect and the two fonts dont really match in so i am gonna have to go with 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 2, 2006)

9/10.

Cute, Cute, Cute.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 2, 2006)

7/10...........


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 2, 2006)

2/10.

---------


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 2, 2006)

0/10......... 

>       !!!!!!!

dun be a player hater,  or else ur gonna end up like bob


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 2, 2006)

1/10.

Haha!


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 2, 2006)

0/10...

ur spaming...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 2, 2006)

7/10
Nice avy


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 2, 2006)

it's good... 9/10 what a loser...


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2006)

its cool 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 2, 2006)

7/10

just a sasuke screenshot.......but a nice one


----------



## Cero (Feb 2, 2006)

love you photoshopping hasu-san 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 2, 2006)

y thankies

gotta give ya a  10/10

chibi Byakuyaga > much too much


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 2, 2006)

8/10, skillfully done, but lack creativity


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2006)

its oook 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2006)

....not cool man

but that vy what is it 6/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 2, 2006)

er.... a screen shot... I am impressed?
5/10 for trying...


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2006)

huuuu good pic a little simple though 8/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 2, 2006)

I got no techniques... all my drawings are done on ms paint, so in other words, they're ugly. the only way to improve them is from the creative point of view so... I tried.


----------



## Cero (Feb 2, 2006)

it looks wierd with MS Paint and all but nice try 7/10


----------



## J c (Feb 2, 2006)

Cute~8/10~!


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 2, 2006)

Kinda small but it's alright. 8/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it a lot.  The bright colors are eye catching without being obnoxious and the stock is well crppoed and of very good quality.  In fact, the only flaw I can find is the weird way her right eye is overlapping her hair. 9.5/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 2, 2006)

...thin as paper... 9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny~! 8/10~xD


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 2, 2006)

Again, it's cool. 8/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice one ^^ 9/10


----------



## Darkwun (Feb 3, 2006)

8.5 nice bright avy with a corny smile lol


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

i love that ninja sence from champloo 9/10 (needs a border)


----------



## Dommy (Feb 3, 2006)

Cute one. 
9/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 3, 2006)

Pretty.  9/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 3, 2006)

meeeeeh

6/10
nice girl


----------



## Enzain (Feb 3, 2006)

Badass
8/10


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2006)

9/10 i really like that one


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 3, 2006)

Nuts Idea...  ~ 6/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome man. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2006)

10/10 that is wicked, is it from a fullsize image? (itachi's image)


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 3, 2006)

7/10 funny, but small, low res, and no border :0


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 3, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> 10/10 that is wicked, is it from a fullsize image? (itachi's image)


Yep.. The full image is this one: 

​
Taken from... Metal Warriors

Lots of wonderful fan arts there 

Nybarius Avatar... Tough guy, tough on my eye, lol... ~ 5.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

7/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 3, 2006)

Funny. XD 8/10


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 3, 2006)

8/10

Lookin' good.  Doesn't really wow me, though.


----------



## J c (Feb 3, 2006)

Rawr~7/10 ^^


----------



## Hazu (Feb 3, 2006)

errr.........itachi..fromt the anime...... 

10/10!!!! 

lol


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks interesting, but it looks a little sketchy and I believe a border would make it look even better. And the "Love" written in the bottom corner kinda brings it down a little... But I still like it... ~ 6.5/10


----------



## fairytale (Feb 3, 2006)

A bit too yellow even for my taste, but it's still ok. 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

4/10.

Cool.


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

fox does make many friends 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

10/10.

Our avatars could be buddys ^^


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2006)

stupid fox 6/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

Retarded user.

3/10.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2006)

rate the avy idot still 5/10


----------



## Enzain (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks like you just resized a wallpaper 
2/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Feb 3, 2006)

Its yuri, and that is severly needed on this forum to make up for the massive amounts of yoai on this forum.  The stock is quite good as well.  The only defect is that the blue haired girl's sholder should be visible in the lower right hand corner, unless i'm just looking at the picture wrong.  8/10


----------



## RandomAnbuNinja (Feb 3, 2006)

9/10 Creepy but very cool.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 3, 2006)

ur avys sick! the best I have witnessed if you did that urself

10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

7/10. ''''''


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 3, 2006)

Heh... Cute Avy, I like it. ~ 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

love the kawaiiness 9/10 a bit yellow


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 3, 2006)

9/10-very cute indeed, I was gonna be evil and give you a 7/10 but your avy just wouldn't let me.

and by the way, sasuke is yellow


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

10/10.

Funny.


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 3, 2006)

Cute. 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

sleeping kakshi = 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2006)

10/10.

Cute.


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 3, 2006)

Kawaii. ^_^ 8/10


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2006)

Ehhhhhhhhh. Needs a border. - 7/10


----------



## xingzup (Feb 3, 2006)

Macho! 8 / 10...


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 3, 2006)

IT's aight 6/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

this is the first 5/10 i give ever
the stock is really blurry and the border is too big and red doesnt match with the stock. The text is blurrey and i dont like the font. Sorry


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm just gonna stick this here to be annoying =p

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX          
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Chiru (Feb 3, 2006)

4/10 ''''''''''''


----------



## Cero (Feb 3, 2006)

sakura and yamato kawaii stock and the border kills 9.5/10


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a cool Avy. ~ 9/10


----------



## RandomAnbuNinja (Feb 4, 2006)

8/10 Younger Itachi is awesome. Would be better if lil Sasuke was on there too.


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

wow looks like a clus strife anbu ninja. Looks a little pixilated and the text...ehhh not so much 8/10


----------



## Ashura (Feb 4, 2006)

9/10.....so cute!!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

Ace = teh cool. 9/10


----------



## FEFFRock (Feb 4, 2006)

You changed it again...
9/10 still nice


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 4, 2006)

Its a little bit unfocused...
9/10 I like it


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 4, 2006)

No clue who that is...But...its a nice picture of...uh...whoever he is xD.

So...hmm...8/10.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 4, 2006)

Street Fighter ftw 

Nice size and cool stock, and the cropping has been done properly and it's chun li innit ...  

9.0


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 4, 2006)

7/10 Its ok


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

the stock is alright but the pink.......eeehhh its also a bit small 8/10


----------



## Shogun (Feb 4, 2006)

10/10 love it!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 4, 2006)

I give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 4, 2006)

yellow itachi! 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 4, 2006)

10/10.

Very nice.


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Very cute 10/10 ^____________________________^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 4, 2006)

You're cuter ^^

10/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

w00t foxy make friends 8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Very adorable  10/10

X~ thanks <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 4, 2006)

*foxs runs away with bettymae* 10/10.

^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

Funny Kit!  8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

stock is nice and the border is cool. The bg is a littleon the white side 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 4, 2006)

New avy...yay...awww and it ish ADORABLE. 

9/10 for utter kawaiiness.


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

new avy as well ^^
i remeber her from a game.......... i dunno but its too cool 9/10


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 4, 2006)

You know what I think of the avy already ^.^... But looking a lil closer... It could be smoother as opposed to sharper... ~ 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

here this is the real avy size :


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep that looks much better... 9/10

Raging Ninja... How about this instead...


*Spoiler*: _Clickie here..._ 



​


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 4, 2006)

For a "cute" image the colors seem a bit too nuetral.  8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

how unique i just love it 9/10


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Feb 4, 2006)

9/10.. cus bunnies make the world go round 
( Y )
( ' ' )
(")(")

EDIT: happy 400th post


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 4, 2006)

Very funny and cute Kid keke. 9/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 4, 2006)

wow, ur avy has one of those funky outlines that only out lines the outline...

8.5/10, skillfully done, but lack creativity


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 4, 2006)

10/10 and i will neg rep you


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

its just a pic buts its good 7/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 4, 2006)

umm... 7.5 out of 10

the more I looked the lamer it bacame, maybe you should be thinking of drawing a new one?

and wow... since when did my reps bacame so good? thx tho =D I c that a pare of glasses arn't the only thing you need


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 4, 2006)

Funny... well not really, but I wish you used an actual font rather than your own "mouse" hand writing.  7/10, cause for "mouse" handwriting it is pretty legiable.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 4, 2006)

welcome to the power of ms paint


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha. Funny. Well, it's just an image with text. 5/10 :/


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Umm like u dont have the same thing? 

9/10 I like Kakashi


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 4, 2006)

Er, to clarify, he got an image, opened paint, and drew text on it. >.>

Misato O:
8/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 4, 2006)

to rate an art pirce is not just to rate the artistic techniques used for its details... you lack artistic principals, good drawing will never become outstanding at your hands...

I dun like kakashi but the paint is well done 7/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hayaku said:
			
		

> Er, to clarify, he got an image, opened paint, and drew text on it. >.>


 
thats what I like to hear   

7/10 pills D:


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 4, 2006)

Sure, but look around this thread, you see statements like "it's just a pic" etc. etc. But I'll just end this now. Of course I see through what you've done. If someone else got an image, and put text on it, I wouldn't say the things I just said to you. Yours is different in a way, if you can see. And no not the pills.

I've already rated yours, Betty. Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice ~ 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 4, 2006)

8/19 cuz i like it but he is yellow (lol)


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 4, 2006)

ewww.. it's cute.. 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 4, 2006)

South Park Rulez!  9/10.  (I give your sig a 11/10)



			
				DEATHwisher said:
			
		

> welcome to the power of ms paint


You could have rated my sig while you were commenting on my comments... sheesh...


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 4, 2006)

Awww...Bronz...Wheres the photography?   Your an anime whore like the rest of us now xD.

Heh I kid...Well atleast you picked a good pic...You can never go wrong with Mai...And the colors/look of it are very lovely.  

9/10


----------



## Enzain (Feb 4, 2006)

Pretty and colorful~
8.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm sorry, but it is a little too plain.  6/10.



			
				Magdalena said:
			
		

> Awww...Bronz...Wheres the photography?   Your an anime whore like the rest of us now xD.
> 
> Heh I kid...Well atleast you picked a good pic...You can never go wrong with Mai...And the colors/look of it are very lovely.
> 
> 9/10


Yeah, I like it too.  Just DL-ed some extras from the Japanese Mai Hime DVDs.  They are rather echi, but what do you expect from Japan I guess.  Don't worry though, I'll come back with some more photography, this picture just kind of captures how I feel right now... so yeah....

I just kind of need some fresh ideas for my photo edits.  

*Spoiler*: _Here are a few, I just need to see if I have the time/weather/tallent to pull them off_ 




* 360 degree room/area full of clones (I hope to do a couple of these).  
* Angel/Demon shoulder thingy.  I may have to rent my first porno for this... (not, I'll just print off a cover from DVDempire.com)
* Clone coming out of my new portable DVD player
* "Soul"/Engery coming out of my body
* Clones starting off a "pick-up" game of baseball (the whole grabing the bat thing)
* Using the same background layout as my Bronz Potter Photo series, have a mini me play tug-a-war with my full sized self over a pencil.  



I would like to hear anyother sugestions that you may have!

I love your avy BTW.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2006)

love your avy, but your sig is cooler. ^^

avy: 8.5/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 5, 2006)

１０・１０...........


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2006)

i like FMA ^^ 

7.9999/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 5, 2006)

@Bronz Those all sound like really cool ideas...Im afraid to say I cant really think of anything decent to suggest right now...I dont really have much experience with photomanip, but I sure like seeing the results xD.  





Ah and now to the rating...Well what to say...Gin for the win keke. 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 5, 2006)

11/10, because that is a kick ass stock, and the colors look really cool.  And for some reason, I like it when the boarder around a characture is thicker than the rest of the lines.  

I'm glad you like the ideas, and don't feel bad about not coming up with anything right now.  But if you do have a cool idea please let me know right away!


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 5, 2006)

10000000000000/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 5, 2006)

FMA is nice 8,5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't know what anime that guy is from... there are SO many creepy looking guys w/glasses.  But it is a decent picture so.... 7/10



Please rate this guy too, I want to see if it is a worthy avy (I know, I know I just changed avies.  Dont' worry I'm going to keep this one for a while).


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 5, 2006)

You don't know inui from Prince Of Tennis ?
LoL
You are in it 9 times ??
9/10 Original


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 5, 2006)

A solid and serious outlook on life. ~ 7/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Feb 5, 2006)

O no! Chibi Sasuke has jaundice.  Or maybe he's making a guest star appearence on the simpsons.  Either way, I'm really not likeing the yellow tint.  4/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 5, 2006)

great peice of art like before 9/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 5, 2006)

9999999999/10 a good avy


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2006)

Is that a wallpaper? - 6/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pink Background 10/10 XD


----------



## Cero (Feb 5, 2006)

lol smexy avy 9/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 5, 2006)

１０・１０


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 5, 2006)

Its kindof odd shaped...and LQ...But I like FMA so gotta give it points for that xD.

7/10


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2006)

I love it. It's both pretty and colorful. - 10/10


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 5, 2006)

meh.. 7/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 5, 2006)

ROFL. Looks like a really evil angel. XD 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2006)

10/10.  jdfdfskjfhsjfhdckfhfh


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice fox 9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 5, 2006)

Nerd. 9/10~! LoL


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 5, 2006)

I like pandas, 9/10, a great sig, the graphics are perfect for its style and pretty cute.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2006)

I like it.

10/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 5, 2006)

wow more art........9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2006)

9/10.

 0kdfhnrfhdfs


----------



## J c (Feb 5, 2006)

This is going to repeat and repeat, anyways, 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2006)

Really funny. 10/10.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 5, 2006)

１０－１０


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2006)

1/10.

Low Quality, No border, not a very good shape, and it looks like you just resized a wallpaper.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 5, 2006)

0/10 reason:gay avatar


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 5, 2006)

Get a better avatar, Mine is god compared to yours... and don't put me down by saying its gay, thats rude.

1/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks pretty cool. Nice b/w effect. 8.5/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 5, 2006)

... .... 10/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 5, 2006)

she does not look sexy... plain and boring theme, funny looking breast...
6/10 and I'm being generous


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 6, 2006)

Dodgy. ~ 4/10 (My talent to see through Avies is top notch )


----------



## Sakura (Feb 6, 2006)

cute, but a little too yellow.

8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 6, 2006)

Very kawaii stock. I really like the colors and effects aswell. 9.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 6, 2006)

Pretty as usual Maggy-chan.  9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 6, 2006)

you sig is so smexy AHHHH
but you avy is real smexy too 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 6, 2006)

10/10. 

Still cute.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 6, 2006)

Pretty boring, text is too hard to read -> sharpen it. Cover of an album? 

7-8 / 10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 6, 2006)

The borders to big.

5/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 6, 2006)

hmm i wonder who that is....7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 6, 2006)

10/10.

Cute and Cute-Er!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 6, 2006)

its ok i guess 7/10


----------



## J c (Feb 6, 2006)

Woah damn~too bad Konoha was foggy that day you took Yondaime's pic. 8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 6, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaw so cute.... and cuddlish  9/10 small though


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 6, 2006)

10/10...............


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 6, 2006)

Crappy. 1/10.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 6, 2006)

a wonderful work that worth 8/10

and you mind not posting ur avy every other post? seriously, we all know ur desperate but plz read the rules before you post.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 6, 2006)

Rules bite boner.

10/10.

Last post.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 6, 2006)

9/10. niceee


----------



## Cero (Feb 6, 2006)

the eyes scare me 7/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 6, 2006)

8/10................


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

6/10 .....


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 7, 2006)

4/10

(10 character minimum huh?)


----------



## De Monies (Feb 7, 2006)

7/10
' ''' '' '


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

8/10

lufs that naruto :3


----------



## Hazu (Feb 7, 2006)

17/20
so very cute


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

loves the yaoi there

7.5/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 7, 2006)

9/10
your ava grows on me everytime i see it 
not litterally, i mean i like it more and more xB I'm gonne be obsessed with it soon @_______@ I love how the hair is curly and the eyes @__@ so enchanting  
 and shiny shoulders


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> 9/10
> your ava grows on me everytime i see it
> not litterally, i mean i like it more and more xB I'm gonne be obsessed with it soon @_______@ I love how the hair is curly and the eyes @__@ so enchanting
> and shiny shoulders



8/10

*_*
well i adore the artist that made the art, she has lots of cool stuff  soon i will use another ava *_* its almost there XD


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 7, 2006)

Creepy.... 8/10


----------



## Ashura (Feb 7, 2006)

funny.....9/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

7/10

try to do a 125X125, it will look better


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2006)

thats nice of charon 10/10 for being nice


----------



## opssmk (Feb 7, 2006)

really nice 9/10......


----------



## Gene (Feb 7, 2006)

Weird.... - 5/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2006)

this one actually refelcts on your name. The stock is cool and the green outline behind the stocks add to the coolness effect. bg is good and border is good 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2006)

nice cute and pink 10


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2006)

new yondaime its awseome 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 7, 2006)

I give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 7, 2006)

shes sexy in ur sig, but not the avy 6/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 7, 2006)

Pixelie, and all you did was take a picture and painted the text.

Hardly even worth a 1/10.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 8, 2006)

5/10
......


----------



## Sakura (Feb 8, 2006)

10/10.

oh i love it.

colors, style, everything.


----------



## Powerman (Feb 8, 2006)

7/10 Pretty bright I personally can't see the stock very well, but it still looks good.


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

SPAWN KIL ALL!!!!! Is that kawaii spawn >.< 9/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 8, 2006)

awww. its chibi byakuya.

9.8/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 8, 2006)

aww really pretty girl on your ava  9/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 8, 2006)

9/10 Nice one
Sadness >_<


----------



## Martial1562 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice! Looks like Hughes (even if it isn't) 

9/10


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 8, 2006)

Lost its quality as it was scaled down. Could be more exciting if it was a close up. ~ 5/10 from me.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 8, 2006)

9/10
nice ^^ it's chibi itachi


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 8, 2006)

DE what did u do to him!?  9/10 XD

and dats itachi?


----------



## De Monies (Feb 8, 2006)

9/10. 
very pink  xD
I gots boredded  
yeah, he looks like Sasuke but has the line thingys under his eyes


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 8, 2006)

8/10  its Naruto *_*


----------



## Raptor (Feb 8, 2006)

The artistic design is great.  10/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice and nice coloring 10


----------



## Gene (Feb 8, 2006)

Obito's cool. Would be better if it was bigger. - 8/10


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 8, 2006)

Interesting 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

more gundam seed XD that guy is cool, stock is nice, bg alright, and border is cool 9/10


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2006)

8/10. I dont really like the lines going over the stock, abit of smudgin will probably get them away.


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

soldier ppl!! w00t its awesome 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 8, 2006)

10/10.

Cute, Cute.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 8, 2006)

10/10...........


----------



## De Monies (Feb 8, 2006)

7/10
if you cut it so you could just see their faces or even upper torso and up, but because it's so small you can hardly see the great picture ;___;


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 8, 2006)

Get rid of the funny mouth.

10/10.

xD


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 8, 2006)

AHAHA...Omigosh leave it up to X to come up with a avy that makes me laugh that hard...Heh too cool X...too cool.

10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 8, 2006)

xD! 

Nice avy, cute looking girl, Awesome colors.

Basically awesome.

10/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 8, 2006)

lol what a funny avy and a little smexy............10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 8, 2006)

10/10.

CUUUTEE, god damnit.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2006)

Pretty lame :/ 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 9, 2006)

Incredible as always peK...Especially the colors. Just awesome...10/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2006)

ooh. like the colors, very cute.

but the pic in the siggie is better.

8.7/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 9, 2006)

8/10
' ''' '' '


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2006)

9.4/10.

that's cool.


----------



## Cero (Feb 9, 2006)

she is so pretty 10/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 9, 2006)

so cute ^^ 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 9, 2006)

how interesting, i think its rukia. I love the bg and the lighting 9/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice one 9/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 9, 2006)

9/10
woah, mate you spam up these threads so much @___@ it's not supposed to be such a regular thing xDD if we all keep spamming it so much when it's deleted then our posts go with it ;___;
*cough* wrong person >.>
8/10
interesting.. xD I like the colours


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 9, 2006)

Its kinda scary DE heh...Very unique and interesting...but...scary. 

9/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 9, 2006)

Cute big eyes ^^ 9/10
I Like the blueness!


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 9, 2006)

looks a little rough round the edges but otherwise fits nicely with the background (no border?) 7.5/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 9, 2006)

7/10
.........


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2006)

10/10.

Very nice.


----------



## Hazu (Feb 9, 2006)

9/10

no comment


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 9, 2006)

Yiao is bad !!
9/10 =P


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 9, 2006)

Who the heck is that guy you keep putting as your avy?  



Oh well...Its not half bad...7.5/10


----------



## Crowe (Feb 9, 2006)

Inui from Prince of Tennis.

9/10, I myself would have placed the stock a bit higher and not added as much green(?)


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 9, 2006)

that yondaime is awesome

10/10


----------



## Darkwun (Feb 9, 2006)

10/10 nice use of colours and shade who's the lady by the way??


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2006)

Ninjas!   - 7.5/10


----------



## kapsi (Feb 9, 2006)

78687 / 6533


----------



## GunBlazer (Feb 9, 2006)

freaky, 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 9, 2006)

wow, the bg blends so nicely with the awesome stocks. The small text gives room for the rest of the avy. I love it 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 9, 2006)

10/10..

*yawn*


----------



## GunBlazer (Feb 9, 2006)

low quality, doesn't really strike me as a good choice of an avatar. The color also seems a little annoying but it does stand out...4/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 10, 2006)

7\10

/..;'z


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 10, 2006)

Badass Ken-chan Gif...Woohoo keke...  



9.5/10 (Needs a border  )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2006)

^9/10..Very kawaii Maggie <33


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 10, 2006)

Coolness ^^ 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2006)

damn that granny got pwned XDDD its so funny!! 10/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Feb 10, 2006)

High quality, good style, good colors. 9/10.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 10, 2006)

xDDDD what the hell is that in the back of his throat 
9.5/10 
high quality pic too @_@ xD


----------



## GunBlazer (Feb 10, 2006)

wtf indeed lol. it's original, 9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice and cool stock for the avy. 9.5/10


----------



## Seany (Feb 10, 2006)

Hehe it's cute, 10/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2006)

again you know i love that stock, lighitng, bg, and brushing. The test is okay. thepink and purple i realy like it just adds to acool effect so  9/10


----------



## Seany (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks! and i really like your's. I like the colors the stock and not to mention its cute, 10/10!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 10, 2006)

pretty nice with the colors 10


----------



## J c (Feb 10, 2006)

Its ok but kinda poor. 7/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2006)

ahahhhh panda ness!! 10/10 just for panda XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 10, 2006)

10/10. 

--------


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 10, 2006)

Amazing he he... 10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 10, 2006)

Low quality image.  5/10.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 10, 2006)

it's because nobody wants to make an avatar of my stock XD... watch out for the tajuu!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 10, 2006)

Needs a border.

9/10.


----------



## J c (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't like it, though its a style I guess. Personal preferences, no offense. ^^;

6/10~


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 11, 2006)

XD that's a funny one 8/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 11, 2006)

Sanji! i love that avy so much 9/10


----------



## asiarules (Feb 11, 2006)

Is tzight 8/10


----------



## J c (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry but just a resized image. 5/10~YOU PASS!!!


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahhhh! A giant panda is trying to kiss me!  It is a kind of cute sig and the animation flows well.  9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 12, 2006)

Instant 10/10 for it being Mai-chan.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice, not great, not horrible, good quality. Clevage a plus. Ah! My Goddess a plus. 8/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 12, 2006)

whats in the back of his throat?  9/10 cuz its just plain funny XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 12, 2006)

The pink thing is cool 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 12, 2006)

the gif cut is funny, smile then seriouse, smile etc. 9/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 12, 2006)

10/10 Nice colour, and I like the striping


----------



## Gene (Feb 12, 2006)

Kinda blurry. - 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 12, 2006)

So cool.

10/10.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 12, 2006)

I like... ~ 9/10


----------



## Enzain (Feb 12, 2006)

uhh... Yellow.
8/10


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 12, 2006)

Too disrupted for my taste. ~ 5.5/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Too much yellow and he looks old  7.5/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 12, 2006)

１０/１０......


----------



## J c (Feb 12, 2006)

Poor image, can't really see the person, 6/10~


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Its Lust xD

Very cuddlish x3 10/10


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 12, 2006)

Too disrupted for my liking. And the girl is too pale to make out her features. ~ 6/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Feb 12, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> whats in the back of his throat?  9/10 cuz its just plain funny XD



From a really really stupid filler episode, he freaked out that way just because he found out he was going the wrong way. Really retarded, but that scene made me laugh so hard. It's his tonsil with a face freaking out inside his mouth .


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 12, 2006)

1/10.

Resized a wallpaper.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 12, 2006)

１０・１０．。。。。。


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 12, 2006)

1/10.

Resized a wallpaper.


----------



## Cero (Feb 12, 2006)

kawaii but im not likein da yellow 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 12, 2006)

Cute.  9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 12, 2006)

Ohhh smexy gal + border = 9/10~~


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 12, 2006)

6/10 it alright


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Feb 12, 2006)

Damn you!  You took my idea! (i was even gonna change my name to mr. gray) However that is an freakin sweet ava.  9.7/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Its so lonely 6/10


----------



## GunBlazer (Feb 12, 2006)

10/10 hawt


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2006)

@ betty - I find it dark, yet light at the same time. XD Might be because of her eyes. 8/10

@ GunBlazer - 7/10. Good, but you just took it from your sig.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 12, 2006)

Little wierd 5/10


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Feb 12, 2006)

6/10 never seen that movie or w/e it is


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 12, 2006)

It isn't nice to make fun of the mental disabled but that is funny.  8.5/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 12, 2006)

7.5/10 lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice, Reservoir dogs = ownage
9/10


----------



## Ashura (Feb 13, 2006)

9/10 love it but no border.


----------



## C?k (Feb 13, 2006)

8/10

pretty cool


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 13, 2006)

6/10.

>>>>>


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 13, 2006)

its ok but i little to dark 8


----------



## C?k (Feb 13, 2006)

8/10

cool colour change ^_^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 13, 2006)

6/10, >>>>


----------



## J c (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess it's okay. 8/10~


----------



## Shogun (Feb 13, 2006)

8/10 kind of cute...


----------



## C?k (Feb 13, 2006)

8/10

kinda cool ^_^


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 13, 2006)

9/10 I like it ^^


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

8.5/10 pretty cool


----------



## Ashura (Feb 13, 2006)

8/10....Classic!!


----------



## J c (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice~ 8/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 13, 2006)

it seems ok 9


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

cool 8/10........


----------



## J c (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice~ 8/10 again!!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

sweet.... 7.9/10


----------



## J c (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice, I guess~ 8/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweet I guess again 8/10


----------



## J c (Feb 13, 2006)

8/10~ again...


----------



## murasex (Feb 13, 2006)

10/10 So adorable with the floating hearts. <333


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Feb 14, 2006)

8.5/10 nice pic


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2006)

Lol... A bit mad. ~ 7/10


----------



## Mark b (Feb 14, 2006)

lmao 7/10 since its naruto


----------



## C?k (Feb 14, 2006)

6/10

different,i like the use of black and white


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2006)

I like. ~ 8/10


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 14, 2006)

Yours is freaky looking. 10/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 14, 2006)

8/10

pretty cool ^_^


----------



## The Bryman (Feb 14, 2006)

i like it! 8/10!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 14, 2006)

7/10 ^^ it's nice mfu


----------



## Dommy (Feb 14, 2006)

Cute chibi! 

9.5/10 for ya!


----------



## C?k (Feb 14, 2006)

9/10

cuuute


----------



## Ashura (Feb 14, 2006)

Ichigo.........10/10.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 14, 2006)

nice grimjaw, i like the grey coloring 8/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 14, 2006)

8/10

like the faded colour look.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 14, 2006)

5/10.

e_e.......


----------



## C?k (Feb 14, 2006)

7/10

its ok


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 14, 2006)

5/10.


-----------------


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 14, 2006)

Interesting. 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 14, 2006)

Her mouth looks wierd.

4/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 14, 2006)

What is that in your siggy X heh...ayaya is that embaressing...  


Well unique and interesting as always X...so ill have to go with 9/10


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2006)

I like Chun-Li ~ 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

9.3 the after image is a tad distracting but great idea!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh man you didi it again... 9/10 needs a border... even if I don't know why...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

9 I dig the blind Itachi....just not super overall.......
I'll consdier a boarder.......thanks


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool but a bit blurry 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice 8, too time consuming to fully view(j/k) but somthing about it just dose not shine.....


----------



## Cero (Feb 14, 2006)

sccaaarrryyy + its lowq 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

7, not a great effect .....

I just use what I find its the 'look' that I'm going for.....


----------



## J c (Feb 14, 2006)

Blurry pic, but its okay. 7/10~


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

Romance 8.6/10


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Feb 14, 2006)

8.6/10 awsome avy, i love the movie so plus to that, i like it simple and still looks quite good.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

8/10 I love the one piece manga


----------



## J c (Feb 14, 2006)

It's still cool, 8/10~


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2006)

10/10 NARU-HINA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

6.6/10 Very....Um....Colorful


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2006)

Very good. ~ 8/10


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2006)

10/10 on the omgwtfEEW scale


----------



## Ashura (Feb 14, 2006)

Whoa....8/10.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2006)

Nuts. ~ 8/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 15, 2006)

nice idea 8/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 15, 2006)

10/10 Sugooiiiiii !!!


----------



## De Monies (Feb 15, 2006)

8/10
' ''' '' '


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 15, 2006)

awesome naruto there, where did u find it?

10/10


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 15, 2006)

Very interesting. ~ 9/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 15, 2006)

...creepy 10/10 lol


----------



## Byakugan style (Feb 15, 2006)

8/10

 love the negtive photo effect!


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

nice loop in the gif...7/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 15, 2006)

8/10

pretty good scene for the gif lol


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 15, 2006)

6/10.

>>>>>>>>


----------



## De Monies (Feb 15, 2006)

umm. >.> I couldn't see the sig . but 7/10 for the whole thing ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 15, 2006)

This is 'Rate the AVY above you'. ^^

for you, 8.5/10.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 15, 2006)

7.5/10......


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 15, 2006)

10/10 as usual... i made this one today XD... You can see Crispy?... I think it went a bit dark...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 15, 2006)

8/10 Nice blind itachi !


----------



## J c (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool~7/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 15, 2006)

2/10

naru/hina


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2006)

7 is OK , but not that special.....


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 15, 2006)

10/10 ^^ That guy is badasssssss !


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2006)

9....it it suits you........


----------



## J c (Feb 15, 2006)

It's okay~7/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 15, 2006)

aah so cyute!! 10/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2006)

9 Wow thats big not bad.....


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Feb 15, 2006)

Not the best quality picture and I'm not sure why you are using it as an ava.  Really its just kinda creepy, and not in a good way.  It could use a border as well.  4/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2006)

6 creepy and unpersonal........

Just wait till I fire it up.......


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 16, 2006)

His face scares me :S 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 16, 2006)

6 is that unit 01?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 16, 2006)

Again 10/10 !!!


----------



## C?k (Feb 16, 2006)

10/10!

crazy! rofl


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2006)

I love the blues and th checkered type of thing that they did. I also like the stock 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

7/10.

Needs a BG. Other than black.


----------



## Hazu (Feb 16, 2006)

xD

funky 
8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't like yaoi that much.

5/10.


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 16, 2006)

little odd but artistic i suppose ^^

7/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 16, 2006)

8/10

nice


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 16, 2006)

6/10 ,,,,,,,


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

Pretty cute.

8/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2006)

looks like he is coming into my home to kill me.....8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

He's playing guitar, btw. 

5/10.

Needs a serious Bg... He's in a space.. of black. >>;


----------



## J c (Feb 16, 2006)

Mmmmkay, 8/10~


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 16, 2006)

awww so cute 8/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 16, 2006)

WoW !!!!! 100/10
That one is kawaiiiiiii !!
Nice job !


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 16, 2006)

9/10 Cool.


----------



## J c (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawr~ 9/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 16, 2006)

8 kinda neat if you made that, not my tastes but.....


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 16, 2006)

I like the animated gif that you have of this unique individual alot more... 5/10


----------



## Shade Luka (Feb 16, 2006)

I give it a 9.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 16, 2006)

wow....8/10


----------



## happygolucky (Feb 16, 2006)

Reservoir Dogs was a kick-ass movie. 9/10.


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2006)

Chibi chun li! XD total awesomness 9/10


----------



## happygolucky (Feb 16, 2006)

XD

I always love your avy's, moe. <3
10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

Chibi Chun-Li=10/10.

I kick ass with her in SF. xD


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 16, 2006)

interesting 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 16, 2006)

Still very low quality, not much good-ness to it.

2/10.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 17, 2006)

Not too bad. Don't know who those people are though. ~ 5/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 17, 2006)

creepy...9/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 17, 2006)

8/10

clean
;,',,';.


----------



## rinka (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool & simple. 7/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 17, 2006)

5.6'

.

';
;;


----------



## C?k (Feb 17, 2006)

9/10

zaraki is cool!! ^_^


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 17, 2006)

8/10
nice style

',';,;',


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 17, 2006)

most badass captain in SS and its animated!!
9.8/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 17, 2006)

funny xD 8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 17, 2006)

9/10

i like it =]

;',';,';,


----------



## De Monies (Feb 17, 2006)

8/10, little bit jerky and no border
but totally baddass all the same


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 17, 2006)

7.5/10

',;,',;.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 17, 2006)

Needs a border, bad loading issues.

5/10.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 17, 2006)

7/10.....HMMMM.


----------



## Darkwun (Feb 17, 2006)

cry out, suzumushi!!!! 8/10


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice GIF avvy! 8/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 17, 2006)

10/10 that change of expression is great...

Now all my avys are fused as one!... until I get another idea...


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 17, 2006)

Funny, but horrendous quality . ~ Blind Itachi/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 17, 2006)

XD Aghhhhh! you got me PWND!... 7/10 it gives me nightmares... believe it...


----------



## J c (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol, funny~ 10/10


----------



## furious styles (Feb 17, 2006)

Cute. 7.5/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 17, 2006)

COolzorsss 9/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 17, 2006)

8/10.................


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 17, 2006)

Smooth transitions and cool pics...Pretty nice PF. 


9/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Gif 8/10


----------



## Jinchuuriki (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool movie 8/10


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohooo o_O That's an ace colouring job mate. Could you link me to a bigger version if possible?

9/10, a border will help it alot =]


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 18, 2006)

i love her facial expression. ther borders are nice too.

9/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 18, 2006)

9/10

very cute ^_^


----------



## vanh (Feb 18, 2006)

9/10 cool as its owner Tj chan


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

aww so cute 10/10


----------



## vanh (Feb 18, 2006)

9/10 cool Raging


----------



## Ashura (Feb 18, 2006)

Cute....9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

thats nice!! who made it? 10/10


----------



## murasex (Feb 18, 2006)

Kawaii. =3 9/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 18, 2006)

8/10

pretty cool! ^_^


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 18, 2006)

7/10 ^^^^^^^


----------



## Misk (Feb 18, 2006)

cute 9.4/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 18, 2006)

10/10.......


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 18, 2006)

??????? 5/10


----------



## .Goku (Feb 18, 2006)

Very kool 9/10


----------



## Xirius (Feb 18, 2006)

Kinda plain, 5/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

its so cute and it just.....awesome 10/10


----------



## J c (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pic~ 10/10


----------



## Ashura (Feb 18, 2006)

Perfect couple.....10/10.


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

love everything about it 10/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 18, 2006)

10/10 High quality rocks!... huh?.. here it says I can only have a 125x125 avatar...  ...


----------



## Cero (Feb 18, 2006)

I like all the pics in your avy 9/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 19, 2006)

Cute...Nice quality stock too, although the colors in it run abit on the dull side.  

9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 20, 2006)

Pretty good Mags.



8/10.


----------



## Nill (Feb 24, 2006)

Emotional
8.5/10
=)


----------



## C?k (Feb 24, 2006)

8/10

i like it alot. the slow butterflie movement is great ^_^


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2006)

8 meh not that great it dose match though...


----------



## Cero (Feb 24, 2006)

((yea its back))

like i said before 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2006)

not bad 8.8.........


----------



## Nill (Feb 25, 2006)

6/10
Just a screenshot


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

6 feels ineffective to me.....


----------



## De Monies (Feb 25, 2006)

6/10
its just a screenshot with little to no border  and bad quality too


----------



## vanh (Feb 25, 2006)

9/10 cute avvy


----------



## Hazu (Feb 25, 2006)

AAAH!!! PANDA!!!!!! 10/10!!!
*snatches panda and cuddles it*


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

*snatches gaara and gives  him a big hug* AHHHH!! 10000/10


----------



## C?k (Feb 25, 2006)

7/10

pretty cool XP


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 25, 2006)

checkered 7.5/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

nicceee 9/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 25, 2006)

pretty cool 9/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

7 it would't hurt to get a new one, I understand if you made that one but whatever...


----------



## Chiru (Feb 25, 2006)

.......The border doesn't work with the stock and the stock is well...yeah. 1/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

8.8 its a good format.......


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2006)

its ok the borders pink seems a little of the wrong pink other than that its ok 8


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

Yours is ok.......7.8
Why is the pink wrong?


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

omg! 10/10 just because its so hot


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 25, 2006)

8.8/10 it looks nice


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

7.8 its alright the light burst is not easy on the eyes.......


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 25, 2006)

there is no light burst
its just somewhat attempted faded..
5/10 porno pic..or looks liek it to me


----------



## Shade Luka (Feb 25, 2006)

Liraiel gets a 10/10 just because it's cool.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

5 for grinding teeth.....


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2006)

That's an....interesting avy. XD 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

9 its a little movie.....


----------



## Shade Luka (Feb 25, 2006)

Kakihara 8/10 for making me wonder.


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

is he moving? anyway needs to be a bit bigger 8/10


----------



## Shade Luka (Feb 25, 2006)

RagingNinja gets a 10/10 it's really neat.


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 25, 2006)

8/10 Cant see much detail....like really is that moving?


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 25, 2006)

the teeth are grinding ^^
8/10 evil but dont like the text


----------



## Cero (Feb 25, 2006)

louffs riku and his ownage 9/10
needs a border

EDIT.......you came before me o_0
anyway i like it 9/10


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2006)

9/10 thats Yondaime though right?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 25, 2006)

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Bass (Feb 25, 2006)

Delicious. 10/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 25, 2006)

10/10 cleavage = ownage


----------



## Bass (Feb 25, 2006)

Sasori = 9/10 

Nice.


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 25, 2006)

10/10 the only thing better than cleavage in an ava is lesbian cleavage in an ava ^^


----------



## Bass (Feb 25, 2006)

XD

9.5/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 25, 2006)

lol u keep changing it....

10/10 cuz u can see ankos nipples a bit ^_^


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 25, 2006)

9/10
it's only cleavage you guys :/


----------



## Bass (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice...cool text..nice font. 9.9/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey! i happen to like stuff that has girls in it that could be from or in hentai!

and 10/10 she looks like shes taking it up teh bum


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 26, 2006)

^^oh my gawd...
porno
but its tastefully done
and hq
9.5/10
^9/10 making me edit my post, shame on you

rate that^ P:


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

7/10 because its kinda boring , no brushing really , just like a pic with some white over it and some text , BUT its blended well so yeh


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice. 10/10


----------



## Liraiel (Feb 26, 2006)

changing piccies
10/10
yeah its suppose to be like that
simple P:


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

lol from 9/10 to 9.5 / 10 to 10/10 ^_^

yurs i rate 10/10 again , and how do u keep getting your ava to change ? i cant even change mine if i want to , because it wont let me 

EDIT

8/10 for lizrael


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

I dunno...I guess a glitch for me?


9.7/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

8/10 

kinda went down , doesant look AS hentaiish as the others


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

It goes up and down.

9.8/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

dayam hinatas HUGE there

10/10


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

9.9/10






.......................................


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

looks like bondage ^^

10/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

10/10

whats with all these hentai avas ? =P

EDIT:this was meant for kakihara -_-


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

7 not bad, but I think mine is better........


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

looks like bondage ^^

10/10


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

0/10  ..........................


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

you can't be talking to me witht that shit/1-0


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

7 understandable do you prefer Ino so something?


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

nakedness plus lesbians = 10/10 

bass = ava king


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

10 YEA, I refreshed the page and it changed to such a pleasent sight........

btw do you prefer Ino or something?


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

What? I hate Sakura with a passion. It's against my hatred to give her a high score. 


-0/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

10 I refreshed and it was a major upgrade!


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

7/10
my posts keep showing in random places -_-


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

7 yea I had to try to post that last message about 3 times.....


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

Err....8/10 *doesn't know who it'll go to*


@Kakihara: No. I don't care much for Ino...my favorite female is Anko.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice, are you changing your avay for this thread? 9.....
Yea, I don't think I have any good ones for anko do you?


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

hopefully this'll go to kakihara

9/10


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Nice, are you changing your avay for this thread? 9.....
> Yea, I don't think I have any good ones for anko do you?




Of course. What would be the point of getting the same avy rated over and over?

Anko? I got 2.

6/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm lazy and don't have as large a pool as you to pull form..... 9 go0d nighht...


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

9/10 for kakhara

finally an ava change


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah from the game ^^

9/10 for you too


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah from the game ^^

9/10 for you too


----------



## Bass (Feb 26, 2006)

Ahh...good ol' Kyuubi Naruto...from the video game right?


9/10


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah from the game ^^

7/10 for you
kinda creepy guy 

dude this forum is fucked up big time


----------



## vanh (Feb 26, 2006)

9/10 no comment


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 26, 2006)

10/10........


----------



## Shade Luka (Feb 26, 2006)

Gaara621 get's a 8/10 it's cool.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 26, 2006)

９・１０。。。。。。


----------



## vanh (Feb 26, 2006)

8/10 Kiba is cool


----------



## Cero (Feb 26, 2006)

ZOMG PANDA! 10/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 26, 2006)

awesome yondaime 9/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 26, 2006)

@ Mineko- Iwasa: nice 'white feeling'.     10/10


----------



## Dommy (Feb 26, 2006)

Cute avatar, Lyn. 

8.5/10 for ya.


----------



## vanh (Feb 26, 2006)

deer get a 8/10


----------



## De Monies (Feb 26, 2006)

8/10
it's a giant panda and makes me go


----------



## Cero (Feb 26, 2006)

cutest naruto ever 9/10


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice  9/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

7 for how its the head chopped off of your sig.....that different


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 26, 2006)

nice what is she doing anyways 9/10


----------



## Crowe (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice animation ;P 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2006)

nice samurai champloo i dont like the text 9


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 26, 2006)

10/10 because i love FMA


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

6 I don't like the card style you are using.........


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 26, 2006)

5/10 being prettty reasonable


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 26, 2006)

Size isn't very good, low Q, no border..

1/10.

@Kakihara:... The greatest avy, of all time. 11/10.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice! 9.5 the color pic is quite nice .....only downside is judge dre has a similar BW one.......


----------



## Cero (Feb 26, 2006)

hawt stuff 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 26, 2006)

11/10.

Yeah, I know, but he showed it and then I came on the rebound with a colored one.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

7.8 hmmmmm a bit off


----------



## RodMack (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmmm.... I wonder what you can imagine with Sakura's expression. 9.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 26, 2006)

11/10.

Judge showed me his, and I came on the rebound with a colored one.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 26, 2006)

Cool as always X...Pretty creepy crazy stock heh...Looks like hes about to kill someone xD.  

9/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

8 its a different look.....


----------



## gaara621 (Feb 26, 2006)

10/10
moan sakura moan!


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2006)

ok but the backround is to bright 6


----------



## Shade Luka (Feb 26, 2006)

SU 10/10 it's so cute.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 26, 2006)

No border. :|

5/10.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

9 or something cool.....I see


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 26, 2006)

Ohmygod Sasuke! Ahh, Naruto!! *pants*

11/10.

lol.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

9 acctualy its kakashi at the moment....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a comic like that. KakaXSaku.

Ahhh! Slip it in Sensei!

one jillion/10.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

9.7 looking good.......


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2006)

5/10 not very interesting at all :/ like the sig tho


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

9, yea I wish I could make the smoking sigy my avatar.....


----------



## rinka (Feb 27, 2006)

Um, I'm thinking of dirty stuffs seeing your avatar. XD

5/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 27, 2006)

love syaoran 8/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 27, 2006)

0.1/0.00001
*wrong thread*
Nice one Hasu !!!!


----------



## Ashura (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting.......10/10!!!!!!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 27, 2006)

6/10 ,,,,,


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

10/10.

She looks like my gf...


----------



## Hazu (Feb 27, 2006)

8.5/10


tis...weird....O-O


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks ^^

No border.

5/10.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

Weird. Very weird. It looks interesting, but it's just so weird.

8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol, funny.
9/10.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 27, 2006)

the picture meh 7


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

What text?

4/10.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 27, 2006)

ok and all 7 

(i dont even remeber typing that hmm nf is goin wacky)


----------



## Hazu (Feb 27, 2006)

cute ed xD

8/10


----------



## Gene (Feb 27, 2006)

Cute, but needs a border. - 7/10


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 27, 2006)

very nice 9 (and hasuhana its al not ed)


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 27, 2006)

7/10

nice girl in ava


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

10/10.

Btw, thats Ed, not Al.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 27, 2006)

very nice 9 (my avy is al and its a boy)


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

don't like that pic of ed cosplay.....5.....


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 27, 2006)

meh 10 (ITS ALPHONSE ELRIC


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 27, 2006)

5/10 dude plz stop spamming the thread....... And it is Al, just look at the hair over his forehead.....


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

7.8 rather gentle....ok


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

HAWT STUFF 10/10
border needs a better tone of pink


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

6/10.

Oh, I thought it was Ed(I've never seen Al in human form).

I hate that show anyway.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

7.5 


> I hate that show anyway.


 How so?


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

dude its yondaime .....

nice art 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

I know, I was talking about the other guy.

6/10.

I hate Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

I just don't like it.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

7.8 





> I hate Full Metal Alchemist.


cause you have not seen it or what?


----------



## RikuAngel (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont get it...oh well..9/10


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

9 oh damn, thats pretty crazy yo!


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 27, 2006)

8.75/10 weird avy
@raging ninja 10/10 easy to follow avy and the FMA
sasuke uzumaki 10/10 FMA
ghost 9/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

dude thisis freaking rate the avy section!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 27, 2006)

Then Rate.

7/10.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

Indeed.......still ar hight 8 or somethign.......


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 27, 2006)

10/10 .......


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

((you guys need to comment))

9/10 needs to be bigger but besides that awesome ^^


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

I've rated several times I suppose its a 8 or 9


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 28, 2006)

10/10
Funny and the pink boarder roxorzz!


----------



## Hazu (Feb 28, 2006)

7/10
Inue!!!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 28, 2006)

Inue is teh cool !
Is that you on your avi hasu ?? just kidding 
Freaks the hell out of me 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Feb 28, 2006)

its a boy 
7/10


----------



## vanh (Feb 28, 2006)

weird girl 9/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2006)

@ hasuhana: is that suppose to be a japanese..punk...goth? 

nice anyways. but...blurred.    6.98/10


----------



## rinka (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey, that's nice. I love it. 8/10


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2006)

@ rinka: the pic in the sig actually looks better. but i like the stock.

8.14/10


----------



## Cero (Feb 28, 2006)

very simlpe yet biuts has beuty 9/10


----------



## vanh (Feb 28, 2006)

10/10 i love this avvy


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Ha, Good one.

6/10.


----------



## Hazu (Feb 28, 2006)

7.5/10

_tis confusing, but oh so wonderful _


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Wierd....

Japaneseacidhouse = 8/10.

Btw:

Acid-House is a genre of hardcore-techno that started around 1988 in England, an electronic music offshoot, particularly based off the poor quality of drugs, Hardcore begat Jungle and Gabba.


----------



## rolobio (Feb 28, 2006)

love those old... people... thingies... anyways! 8/10!


----------



## Cero (Feb 28, 2006)

very nice, though the shkamaru words werent placed well 8/10


----------



## rolobio (Feb 28, 2006)

totally awsome! 10/10! (did you make it yourself?)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Its alright

5/10.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 28, 2006)

10/10 pretty cool


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

4/10.

Not good.


----------



## dannyboy (Feb 28, 2006)

^2.9/10........


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 28, 2006)

awsome loop 10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 28, 2006)

Oooo... don't know what it is from but I like it.  9/10


----------



## dannyboy (Feb 28, 2006)

^9/10, i seem liek to liek it but don't no wat it is


----------



## rinka (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, Neji! <3 But it's just a normal animated avatar, so 5/10. ^___^


----------



## vanh (Mar 1, 2006)

9/10 i really like it * gonna steal it from rinka*


----------



## Crowe (Mar 1, 2006)

8/10 Cute but a bit to plain (:


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

ohhh hot and simple, peK.

9.8/10


----------



## rinka (Mar 1, 2006)

Esshhh.. too pink. ^^; But it shows two people kissing, ain't it? ;o 

6/10


----------



## De Monies (Mar 1, 2006)

nice ^^ but probably would be better if it was zoomed in closer on the face though.. maybe xDD
8/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 1, 2006)

Demoneyes' avvy gets a 9/10


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

@ vanh: ohhh cute. but could be clearer;; ^^

7/10


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 1, 2006)

omg...pink kiss XD
7/10


----------



## gaspi (Mar 1, 2006)

8/10

very intereting.. new colors 8D


----------



## Ashura (Mar 1, 2006)

Funny Naruto moment.......8/10.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 1, 2006)

Panties = 10/10.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 1, 2006)

9/10 ,,,,,


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 1, 2006)

10/10.

Real cute.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2006)

^8.8/10, i like it


----------



## murasex (Mar 1, 2006)

Crazy avy, yo. 8.10 =3


----------



## rinka (Mar 2, 2006)

donuts~ cute XD but a bit simple

7/10 =)


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 2, 2006)

6/10,,,,,  ,,,


----------



## gaspi (Mar 2, 2006)

9/10

looks so dreamy :3


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

@ anbu no kakashi: i liked that scene. it made kakashi looks so powerful.

7.8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 2, 2006)

Its hard to see whats going on.

6.5/10.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2006)

7 meh.............


----------



## Gene (Mar 2, 2006)

Ehhhh. +1 for it being a FMA avy. - 7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 2, 2006)

Her eyes are too big.  But you don't exactly have control over that... 8/10

@dannyboy:  My avy is from Mai Hime


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

love the Mai Hime art, so peaceful 8/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 2, 2006)

pretty good 9/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

I fee  the Scryed one should have been bigger and theother more hugh q but its cool 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 2, 2006)

I liked your previous avy more... 7/10
(I do like your current siggy more though! 10/10)


----------



## Gene (Mar 2, 2006)

8/10 - Currently watching the series now.

@bronzhawk - It's manga. What do you expect?


----------



## Liraiel (Mar 2, 2006)

7/10 don't really like how she looks >.>''


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

kinda weird if ya ask me 7/10


----------



## rinka (Mar 2, 2006)

Sexy~ X33

9.8/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

love it alot its l33t 9/10


----------



## Ashura (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool.......9/10.


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

8 for the avvy * 10 for the sig*


----------



## Gene (Mar 2, 2006)

Panda <3. I would rate it a little higher but it's kinda hard to read the text. - 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

looks like the girl from Ragnarok Manga...well white Bg and okay stock 7/10


----------



## Gene (Mar 2, 2006)

^She is.

Very nice. Your best one yet. - 9/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 3, 2006)

6/10

./''';.';


----------



## vanh (Mar 3, 2006)

she's BoA ? whoever she is, she's cute. 8.5/10


----------



## Sakura (Mar 3, 2006)

@ ichimaru gin: 

boa. <3 
9.57877/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice 8/10
Like what u did with the red >_<


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 3, 2006)

6/10 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## vanh (Mar 3, 2006)

aren't her eyes too black? anyway 8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 3, 2006)

6.9/10


',',;.


----------



## Kotonoro (Mar 3, 2006)

BoA is teh awesome. 8.5/10

EDIT: I should make clear that this avatar was made by kagome_taisho.


----------



## rinka (Mar 3, 2006)

I hate Sasuke. >_>

4/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 3, 2006)

7/10

'.
',


----------



## Cero (Mar 3, 2006)

i like that girl....she is cute! 9/10


----------



## Kotonoro (Mar 3, 2006)

Very nice art! 8/10.
(off-topic: I've seen you in the Naruto FC, I think...)


----------



## rolobio (Mar 3, 2006)

hilarious, but sorta plain... 7/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2006)

I like it verry much, esspecially the overlapping green ^^
9/10


----------



## Ghokun (Mar 3, 2006)

a little blurry 7/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 3, 2006)

7/10 no comment


----------



## Utz (Mar 3, 2006)

Cute girl, but the quality is a little low xD. 7/10 nice ava


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 3, 2006)

It's nice. How much of it did you make? (Please say more than "the border" )

Anywho~ 6/10


----------



## Jones (Mar 3, 2006)

10/10 like the breasts!!!!


----------



## Crowe (Mar 3, 2006)

Koo a bit to plain backgroundmaybe 8/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 3, 2006)

very simple with an awesome stock..gotta love that 10/10


----------



## rinka (Mar 3, 2006)

Love Naruto's expression! 10/10

<33


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Nifty picture... 7/10



> @bronzhawk - It's manga. What do you expect?


I know this was a while ago, but even for manga eyes something seems wrong with them.  Maybe the iris is too big I don't know, but I don't like the eyes...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Mar 4, 2006)

I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 4, 2006)

i give it a 9


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 4, 2006)

pretty sweet 7/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 4, 2006)

i feel like it was lighted diffrently this time, but still sweet 9/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 5, 2006)

awesome! 9/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 5, 2006)

isn't it cute ? 9/10


----------



## MOTO (Mar 5, 2006)

^^7/10...It's cute XD


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 5, 2006)

7/10 nice

;;l;


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 5, 2006)

Pretty.  9/10


----------



## rinka (Mar 5, 2006)

Sweet! Looks like Riku though  I love bright! <3

8.7/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 5, 2006)

8.5/10 for rinka


----------



## C?k (Mar 5, 2006)

7/10

kawaii!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 5, 2006)

@ tj: its good. matches with the sig. 8/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 5, 2006)

Oohhwww a heart in the sand <3  8/10


----------



## Sakura (Mar 5, 2006)

@ JES - ohhh. a....loser. 

7.8/10


----------



## Kotonoro (Mar 5, 2006)

Good picture adn the border contrast well. 8/10


----------



## Mashy (Mar 5, 2006)

Indeed he does 9/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 5, 2006)

scary *shiver* but unique 8/10


----------



## Sakura (Mar 5, 2006)

@ ragingninja: amusing. an upside down naruto. 9.5/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 5, 2006)

[he is falling from the sky]

i really llike it that looks sweet ^__^ 9/10
nicely done


----------



## vanh (Mar 5, 2006)

9/10 nice avvy


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 5, 2006)

not really that great 6


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 5, 2006)

Pretty cool. Quality aint so good though 7/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 5, 2006)

only thing is needs a border 8/10


----------



## Rendan (Mar 5, 2006)

turns head down.....mmm...nice
8/10


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 5, 2006)

...

interesting? its certainly not something you see all the time (well, on this forum anyway)

9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice

10/10.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 5, 2006)

Eh... is that just a cd case cover?

3/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 5, 2006)

Eh.... Is that just a anime character?

2/10.

I hate animewhores.


----------



## Cero (Mar 5, 2006)

very unique i like the distortion 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 5, 2006)

Danke. 

Upside.. down?

7/10.


----------



## vanh (Mar 5, 2006)

5/10 sorry


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 6, 2006)

looks ok to me.... 6/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 6, 2006)

Mindpower, just so you know it isn't just an anime character. I made the background >.> I gave yours a low score because it looks like you didn't do anything with it at all...

Moving on:

Decent stock but the scanlines weren't needed. Coulda used text too considering how large it is. 5/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 6, 2006)

using text there would have made it even more ugly (in my eyes). it looks cleaner, more puret that way. i like simplicity.  
(but thx for takeing the time to comment it like that. only a few do it.)

7/10
nice work on the background and in positionning the stock.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 6, 2006)

@ Mineko-Iwasa: Wow. Purteee Rukia. 9.78/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 6, 2006)

9/10 Lynxe


----------



## Cero (Mar 6, 2006)

lol cutre elf girl...thing....cabbage patch...>.> 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 6, 2006)

Decent avatar but the image seems a little gritty. 6.5/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 6, 2006)

getting very old man..time for a change?
anyway big boobs gets ya a 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 6, 2006)

I likes it.  9/10 (i'll say it again, the sig is way too cute 10/10)


----------



## Rendan (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it's cool
9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 6, 2006)

its ok 8/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 6, 2006)

Needs a border 8/10


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Mar 6, 2006)

pretty coo| 8.5/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 6, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> getting very old man..time for a change?
> anyway big boobs gets ya a 8/10



I'm going to get a new one once I can have a larger avatar... At which time I shall be upgrading the boobage 



TO BUSINESS:

It's mildly interesting, but the quality is low. 4/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 6, 2006)

9/10

Amazing as always gallic my friend


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't like Invader Zim.

Pretty nice.

Needs a border. 7/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2006)

7 is that you?


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 7, 2006)

v. erotica 

8.5/10


----------



## Liraiel (Mar 7, 2006)

don't like how its cropped
but like how it's '' painted''?
8.5/10


----------



## Rendan (Mar 7, 2006)

skiny,lol
7/10


----------



## Liraiel (Mar 7, 2006)

everybody looks skinny from the side P:
8.5/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 7, 2006)

10/10.........


----------



## Gene (Mar 7, 2006)

The quality isn't too good and it would look better with a border. - 7/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 7, 2006)

Spider Man rocks 8/10


----------



## Rendan (Mar 8, 2006)

only screencap resized
5/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 8, 2006)

kinda small... 5/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 8, 2006)

Its nice 7/10


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 8, 2006)

i really dont like it 

5.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

Quite generic I think.....6


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 8, 2006)

its ok not to dark not to light 7


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 8, 2006)

looks constipated but 5.5

edit: danm i am too slow.


----------



## Tola (Mar 8, 2006)

oh, the frog king 
8!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

6 small not bad.....


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 8, 2006)

Its ok. It's better than mine. 8.5/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 8, 2006)

its alright 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

8.6 I love CB, would be higher if you confim that you make your own avys....


----------



## J c (Mar 8, 2006)

It's okay, 7/10 ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

Pretty good.

8/10.


----------



## RikuAngel (Mar 8, 2006)

Very unique, 8.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the text.

9/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

7 Its alright.........


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

Beardy man.

4/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

Yea, 7.6.......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

Still beardy......

3/10.

ZOMFG!!! Loweredj00rscorez!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

same to you buddy .......5
ZOMFG!!! Loweredj00rscorez!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, you copyed what I wrote.

promotion!

10/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

.........are we having funyeat10/10.......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

0/1000000000.

:|


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

Go to bed/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

Its nly 10:01/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice one! 
Are we in the same time zone/100


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

*wanks spam all over the thread*

I live in the souuuuth/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

the old south/yea this is not right but whatever........


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 8, 2006)

holem of light 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 8, 2006)

No border, low Q.

3/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

you get a 4.3 by your sandards.


----------



## Cero (Mar 8, 2006)

eds father...nice..though the border mess up at the left 9/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

8 more naruto....but real nice......


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 9, 2006)

FMA rocks, But your avi still needs work !
7/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 9, 2006)

...I've seen it before?... who cares!... 7/10

lol!... i just wanted to show my posing avy!...


----------



## AsunA (Mar 9, 2006)

.. anno

Kinky X'3 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

5 ug.......


----------



## Cero (Mar 9, 2006)

9/10 once again ^^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

Same to you as well.....


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Finally a new one....and how the heck did you get a 150x150 avatar size....

8.5/10

sorry...I was slow...

8/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 9, 2006)

9/10 no comment


----------



## Cero (Mar 9, 2006)

thats way too hot for me not to like it 10/10


----------



## J c (Mar 9, 2006)

Awesome~ 10/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 9, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> thats way too hot for me not to like it 10/10


 
Answer my question 


10/10 Very sweet.^


----------



## Cero (Mar 9, 2006)

(because i asked an admin for an upload)


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 9, 2006)

But you only have 436 posts.....>.>

8.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

7.7 whoop dee doo.....


----------



## Dommy (Mar 10, 2006)

Old man... 

-

8/10 for ya.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 10, 2006)

Not bad  ~ 6/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 10, 2006)

IA gets a 8/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 10, 2006)

cute ^__^ 7/10


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice.. 10/10 ...

I'll wait for the time when i can place more quality avys ... -_-... now it's time for the fun...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2006)

9 I'm digging it...


----------



## Ashura (Mar 10, 2006)

8/10........His eyes pierce my soul.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2006)

7 not qutie smiling not quite special....


----------



## Tabris (Mar 10, 2006)

Chaos gets a 9/10. heh heh...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2006)

5 too cute for avy material.....


----------



## Xirius (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a picture nothing speical 5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2006)

6 nicly shurnken wall paper girl thing.......

I'm going to change my avy now.....


----------



## Cero (Mar 10, 2006)

no border of i can see and low quality as for the scene is funny 6/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2006)

8 Yea, I have no border Its just black .......


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 10, 2006)

lol..  6.1/10 >.>


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2006)

7.9 Its a bit weird but cool if thats you.....


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 10, 2006)

wtf is that no offense 6/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cowboy Bebop? 9/10


----------



## De Monies (Mar 10, 2006)

9/10
 I love the colour and it's an uber cute stock


----------



## vanh (Mar 11, 2006)

it's peaceful. 8.5/10


----------



## rolobio (Mar 11, 2006)

kindo cool... but sorta plain... 6/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

7 bit shadowy.......your sig is nice though.....



> wtf is that no offense 6/10


My distain for the fillers.....


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 11, 2006)

funny avy100/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

thansk you get the same score +.001243^2


----------



## X3x3non (Mar 11, 2006)

9/10 LAWL what a cool idea. Epitomy of Filler retardedness


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

7.8 Good Ichigo, but could be better........ 8.2 if it realy suites your style I suppose....


----------



## J c (Mar 11, 2006)

It looks like it says GAH!!!, 7/10 ^^


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uhh...Im jealous...@_@..9/10


----------



## X3x3non (Mar 11, 2006)

9/10 So cute! Reminds me of a kitten!


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 11, 2006)

She's a half kitten 

8/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 11, 2006)

i love cats 100/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Mar 11, 2006)

Neat stock!~ ^_^ 

It would look better if u added a border

9.5/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 11, 2006)

VERY interesting and hard to understand without much comprehention and thats why i simply love it 10/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Mar 11, 2006)

oo ... u finally changed avatar (heh .. havent been online much XD)

This one is definitly better ... border's perference is awesome, stock u picked is teh smex, and overall the appearance is just appealing 

10/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

10. very effective mood, sweet.....


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

reminds me of envy from FMA. Not so good quality 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

You get the same score, yea I had to shink it from the anime rip with VLC.....still the impression is made....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

9 why, such a sinsiter and grainy.....orochimaru you have there....


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 12, 2006)

looks like hes high lol, 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

64 hits/100, oh shit so fucking rapid.....


----------



## Sakura (Mar 12, 2006)

@ kakihara: freakkyy. and sorta unclear. but its a good avy  7.6/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

7, those are the fucking sandals I lost at the beach last summer!! Did you take that pic? Do you have me sandals give them baaaaaaaack!!


----------



## vanh (Mar 12, 2006)

it's funny for me. 7.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Mar 12, 2006)

Kawaii ^_^ 

10/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

once again 10/10 ^__^


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 12, 2006)

Sweet avy man. ^^ 10/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

NO F*CKING WAY THATS WAY TOO AWESOME WITH THE PORN OH SHIT YEAH! 1000/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

8 I've seen it alot now.......


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 12, 2006)

Dude that looks so creepy.  9/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 12, 2006)

8/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

7/10 Funny!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

8 FLAME ooooooon


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

7/10 Reminds me of envy.


----------



## Ruri (Mar 12, 2006)

7/10

Nice gif, although small. =)


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thnx! 8/10 Looks so familar just can't remember from were. But nice avvy!


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

nice avy, needs a border to finish it off 9/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

8.8 It's not easy to put a boarder on a gif is it?


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

7/10 I don't know how to put a border on it?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

7, thats understandable........


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

7, thats understandable........


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

7/10 I'll ask someone to put one up.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 12, 2006)

Pretty Nice 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

9 sweet bebop


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

7/10 Is that orochimaru?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 12, 2006)

8/10 same reason as before


----------



## Jh1stgen (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice animation ... and i like the perference of teh border =D

10/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

10/10 i'm gonna get a border. Awesome avy!


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay first of all guys and to this im only referring to *NBT x 20 *and *Kakihara*, you guys are posting here way too often and its not funny. If you want to rack up your posts go elsewhere and stop rating the same avatar.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 12, 2006)

^10/10, i like the dreamy effect, and naruto looks kool with hes sweatered opened up, PLUS HES UPSIDE DOWN THATS BETTER


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

shti the rapid strikes again........argggg 67.......


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 13, 2006)

8/10 Coz i hate oro 
ok Rate mine


----------



## Wing-Zero (Mar 13, 2006)

Pretty cool, 7/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

9 pretty nice.....


----------



## vanh (Mar 13, 2006)

8/10 funny


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

aww she is so cute 10/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome naruto avy! 10/10 And here's my new sasuke avy!


----------



## Bass (Mar 13, 2006)

9/10

Good quality...nice loop.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

10 YES, die Touji!!


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

New sesshomaru avy! 7/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 13, 2006)

I love Sess <33333 9.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

7 I shall not succumb........


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

8/10 Is that orochimaru?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

7 yea.......it kinda is........


----------



## Lycshiftz (Mar 13, 2006)

How about mine Im new to avatars.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome!! Quilty is bad but rest good! 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

7 for you again.....


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

8/10 Again lol!


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice shesshoumaru avy 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

ugg.....8.8


----------



## basiK (Mar 14, 2006)

Pretty sweet 
8/10


----------



## Ashura (Mar 14, 2006)

10/10.....I like it.


----------



## Cero (Mar 14, 2006)

she looks hot and the avy is very well balanced 8.5/10


----------



## Kasushia (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice colours and a beautiful image (and ps: I love your sig too!).

10/10!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't like the avy, but I like the sig. For the avy a simple... I'd give 1/10 for no avy... ~ 2/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

8.6 Pretty cool.......nice and big too.....


----------



## Sieg (Mar 14, 2006)

OOzing with creepiness 9/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

oozing wtih yaoi, 5.6.......
I dig the sig thoguh....


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 14, 2006)

7/10 Getting tired of the samething.


----------



## Rendan (Mar 14, 2006)

well....uuummm....
7/10 ok?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

5 meh.......


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 14, 2006)

7/10 .....


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 14, 2006)

6/10  There's nothing glaringly wrong with it, but nothing that makes it eyecatching either.  Its a bit too busy imo and the girl in the stock should be a little larger. I'm not a big fan of the text colors or font either.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 14, 2006)

Quite the abstract avy. I like the concept but hate the side of the child's face. ~ 7.5/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 14, 2006)

Itachi is awesome! 9/10
The one on my avvy is a boy.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 14, 2006)

You avy needs some style. It's halfway there. ~4.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

7 I also tire of the same thing....


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 14, 2006)

The creature in the avy is ugly. ~2/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 14, 2006)

Love the style- 9.5


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

6.7 bit better, not too hot.......


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 14, 2006)

7/10  Its fairly creepy, but not enough so to automatically make it a good ava.  The quality of the picture isn't great and the green shading is kinda blah.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

5.4 how passe.....


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 14, 2006)

He's crreping me out...~_~

6/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

6 you love it.......


----------



## Cero (Mar 14, 2006)

oro looks very weird 7/10


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 14, 2006)

Decent... But Naruto is upside down. ~ 6/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 14, 2006)

White cloak =9.5


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 15, 2006)

kinda weird......6/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 15, 2006)

8.5
Cute, catgirl?



Also, mine=cs2 Sasuke, for those who don't get it


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 15, 2006)

Quite cool, but too fuzzy for me to really work out CS2 Sasuke? ~ 6.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 15, 2006)

8 not bad stilll.....


----------



## SkriK (Mar 15, 2006)

5/10 Just a screen, not much of a graphic work.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 15, 2006)

Quite crisp. It's easy on my eye. ~8/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 15, 2006)

9/10 Itachi is awesome!!


----------



## Tabris (Mar 15, 2006)

8/10,  It's okay


----------



## Cero (Mar 15, 2006)

aww hinata is cute, nice choice 9/10


----------



## Tabris (Mar 15, 2006)

9/10. Very relaxed and easy-to-look at.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 15, 2006)

7/10 The stock is just ok, but I like the background.  It could really use a border though.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 15, 2006)

A little unclear, it seems. ~6/10


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 15, 2006)

that is obivously 100/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 15, 2006)

8.88/10 to match your post count.....


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 15, 2006)

A bit to bluury 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 15, 2006)

9.2 did you make it?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 16, 2006)

7/10 It lacks Hatred


----------



## Ashura (Mar 16, 2006)

10/10............It lacks donuts!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 16, 2006)

9/10 Lacks Color


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

His dad's son 10


----------



## Dommy (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool. 

7.5/10 for ya.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Beautiful pic and avy style 8.5


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 16, 2006)

8/10 Nice quality, nice and simple.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 16, 2006)

9/10. It catches the dark side of Sasuke's personality perfectly.


----------



## Ashura (Mar 16, 2006)

So cute......9/10.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Cute 8

Hinata's one of my fave's

Edit:  Rei is also one of mine -9


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2006)

Quite dodgy quality, but on the whole, it isn't too bad. ~5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 16, 2006)

Oooo Itachi-san... plus it is a cool sketch.... 9/10

(Mine is new, tell me if you liked my old one better [Mai standing alone, with her back to you])


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 16, 2006)

4/10 ,,,,,


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2006)

Interesting... But it looks like it's been enlarged by a scale factor that is less than 1. ~7/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2006)

7 getting old.....


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 16, 2006)

6/10......


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2006)

7.......,,


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 16, 2006)

cool guy 8.5 
And btw i didnt make my avy


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2006)

Its still cool.......same score


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

6.5-Don't like the grey back much


----------



## Tabris (Mar 16, 2006)

8/10. It's cool.


----------



## rolobio (Mar 16, 2006)

hinata looks good, but the doll is strange... and the border is pretty cool! 8/10!


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice effect, but a little dark. 9


----------



## Cero (Mar 16, 2006)

interesting choice of stock, border is nice, needs a bg other than white 8/10


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool... Naruto is still upside down though  ~7.5/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice. good transitions speed, font, and border.  The stock is of really good quality, except for Vicious who's a bit blurry.  9/10

edit: odd, i must have been on the wrong page... I thought I was rating Pulp Fiction's Avatar.

Anyway, now to rate Itachi Amaterasu's avatar...

I like it a lot.  Good stock, good cropping.  Plus it?s fairly original looking, especially for an Itachi avatar. 9/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 16, 2006)

Tina?

7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 16, 2006)

3/10.

.................


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 16, 2006)

4/10...................


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 16, 2006)

Pretty good.

4/10.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 16, 2006)

Pretty good but it's a 4?

4/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 16, 2006)

Complete shit.

0.5/10.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2006)

Sweet like the username.~7.5/10


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 16, 2006)

That Itachi Sketch and Avatar is hot..Wish i had somtin like 'dat 10/10.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 16, 2006)

8/10

??


----------



## Gene (Mar 16, 2006)

Pretty cool, but needs a border. - 7/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thnx! 8/10


----------



## Ashura (Mar 16, 2006)

8/10 good one


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

great pic of Rei... 8.5


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2006)

Quite a nice avy. ~7.5/10


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 16, 2006)

You guys are starting to re-rate avatars >.> with different ratings even! Madness!

10/10 ^ Great picture and color


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 16, 2006)

The stock is pretty good i dont really like the border 7/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmm... I like the stock and you did a good job cropping it.  However, its just too dark, and the huge black border only makes it seem darker.  I'd suggest making the border about half as think and maybe ajusting the brightness of the picture.  6.5/10

edit: beat me to it.  Nice. good transitions speed, font, and border.  The stock is of really good quality, except for Vicious who's a bit blurry.  9.2/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2006)

8 shady....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 16, 2006)

9/10 dude's head is kinda deformed


----------



## Kaki (Mar 16, 2006)

6 alien chouji


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 16, 2006)

10/10 just for it being Bunshichi, the man!

<~Fixed Avatar, a little less lazy with it this time


----------



## Sieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Cursed seal looks more alive than the face -9.5


----------



## MOTO (Mar 16, 2006)

^^7.5/10

I like the pic.


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 17, 2006)

8/10 I liked that scene in the anime , but its kinda long for an avatar ^^;



			
				siegprime said:
			
		

> Cursed seal looks more alive than the face -9.5



That was sort of the idea ^^; is that a negative 9.5? o.O


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 17, 2006)

Pretty unique... I don't think I've set eyes on it before... ~8/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 17, 2006)

PurfektZero said:
			
		

> is that a negative 9.5? o.O




 

i really like your avatar because of the black flames/CS


----------



## Kaki (Mar 17, 2006)

7 its ok.....


----------



## Tabris (Mar 17, 2006)

8/10. Kinda bland.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 17, 2006)

Is your sig true?
8.5


----------



## Tabris (Mar 17, 2006)

Nah, my sig ain't true...Wish it was


----------



## vanh (Mar 17, 2006)

cute 

7/10


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2006)

7/10  It's cute but I don't like the big black border.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 17, 2006)

Sad. Ridiculing Itachi  ~4.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Mar 17, 2006)

lol interesting w/ Edtachi XD 10/10


----------



## De Monies (Mar 17, 2006)

10/10
xD it's brilliant   the effects and stuff put into a gif looks amazing.  really nice <333


----------



## DOOM (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks good 9/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

Bleach is sweet 10/10


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 17, 2006)

Quite decent transition.~6.9/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 17, 2006)

nice, works with the siggie

9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

Keeeewl.

10/10.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 17, 2006)

Cool. 9/10.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice, but no border. 

5/10.


*Spoiler*: _Psst... Present for Kaze_no_Kitsune.. ^_~_ 



or


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 17, 2006)

that kid is our generation next hitler 

*luffs him*

8,5/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 17, 2006)

cool art 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

0.1/10.


Eww.

Gross.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 17, 2006)

Tis okay.~5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

Meanie. 

xD

10/10.


----------



## Notaku (Mar 17, 2006)

ok i guess 6/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

Waaay better.

and you have a border. 

7/10.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 17, 2006)

It's okay ~6


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

Kinda low Q.

Ok though.

5/10.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 17, 2006)

reminds me of my childhood 9/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Mar 17, 2006)

Kewl stock =D 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 17, 2006)

100/10.

Extremely cool.

I'm gonna have to get you to make one of my .avis' into a avatar.


----------



## Notaku (Mar 17, 2006)

nice one 7/10


----------



## Ashura (Mar 17, 2006)

Love it...9/10.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 17, 2006)

Sexcellent.~10/10


----------



## Darkwun (Mar 17, 2006)

9/10 awesome itachi drawing


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 17, 2006)

6/10 nothing more to say


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 17, 2006)

Not nice at all... But I like the sigs that you made in the other thread ^.^ For this avy.~2/10


----------



## Tabris (Mar 18, 2006)

9.9/10. Man, Itachi looks so kool in your avie.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 18, 2006)

Pretty cute avy... The quality isn't too bad. ^.^~6.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 18, 2006)

Great picture of Itachi. 9/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 18, 2006)

7/10 don't understand it


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

9/10...............


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 18, 2006)

6/10, I like it but it needs better stock


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Gundam!!! But nice avvy!! 10/10 Sasuke in cursed mode!!


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 18, 2006)

gundam10/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Yaaaaa!!!! Finally someone knows what it is!! And yours i think means P for Pawned? 7/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 18, 2006)

gundam go get gundam seed destiny lmao


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have it already it's awesome!!! Even though i'm gonna change my sig in a few minutes and change my avy. Hey eva want to be friends?


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 18, 2006)

sure since i know were to get awsome gundam avys


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Really!!!! Were? Were? Were? Tell me were?


----------



## Rin <3 (Mar 18, 2006)

7.5/10

What is P..for?


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 18, 2006)

Very cute, and unique  8/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Just looked at it a little more. 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 18, 2006)

Its al'ight... 7/10 (You need to do something about your sigs, they are making the page wider).



			
				Fat NIN said:
			
		

> 7/10 don't understand it


I converted a photograph into a "coloring book" type image.  click on my sig to see a rainy version (on da last page).


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

I did.........


----------



## Tabris (Mar 18, 2006)

8.5/10. Cool Effect


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 18, 2006)

O.O Hinata!!!! 15/10? Can I do that? >.> 10/10 then.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

8/10........................


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 18, 2006)

shirigan 10/10


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 18, 2006)

7/10, it just looks like a shrunken down wallpaper, but i am a big KH fan  



			
				NBT x 20 said:
			
		

> 8/10........................



This is like your 3rd time rating my avatar man, first it was  a 10, then a 9, now an 8? Make up your mind.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 18, 2006)

Every thing about it is much too small.  It might work as an ava if you just used the picture on the right.  However, as it is, it just looks like you resized a desktop background.  3/10

edit: I rated the wrong avatar.  Hmmm I like the border and the text.  The colors look a bit strange but that doesn't hurt the ava too much.  8/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

I choose! 9/10


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 18, 2006)

Not bad... I like one of your previous ones better.~6/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Which the animated one?


Gotta go bye everyone!



NBT


----------



## Sieg (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm not sure that i  like the border(?) ~7


----------



## Helba (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice one, but i don't like the border... 7/10


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 18, 2006)

Like it a lot... Nice.~8/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 18, 2006)

for the art 8/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 18, 2006)

naughty girl 7/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Weird girl. 7/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 18, 2006)

very nice, only thing thats bothering me is he abnormal border: 8.5/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 18, 2006)

10/10 love it


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 18, 2006)

Decent... She looks okay and realistic  (i.e. her face is not completely painted). Decent border. Decent overall. ~6/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

7.7 ugg more itachi


----------



## insanejutsu (Mar 18, 2006)

*please rate*

go to the bottom of my post and where it sais more sigs.click on the spoiler and rate the first one on top( flcl one )...thanks


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 18, 2006)

insanejutsu said:
			
		

> go to the bottom of my post and where it sais more sigs.click on the spoiler and rate the first one on top( flcl one )...thanks




this is rate the avatar, not sigs, no need to advertise.

2/10, its just a larger image from the manga shrunk down


----------



## insanejutsu (Mar 18, 2006)

sry! im not advertising just trying to get input, the last time i asked no one answered


----------



## Notaku (Mar 18, 2006)

lq 
2/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't stand it. 

1/10.


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 18, 2006)

7/10 - Not bad , but not great.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice border, and kewl stocky ^^ 10/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 18, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 18, 2006)

No Complaints from me for once 10/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 18, 2006)

cowboy bepbop 100/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 18, 2006)

Weird 8/10


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 18, 2006)

kenshin 8/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

8/10........................


----------



## Sieg (Mar 18, 2006)

Its ok, but i prefered the other more. `6


----------



## Tabris (Mar 18, 2006)

Pretty Cool NBT. 8/10.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll change it to the focus one. Nevermind.


----------



## Notaku (Mar 18, 2006)

5/10 good stock decent bg but thats all


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 18, 2006)

nice Avy and original border 9/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

7/10.......................


----------



## vanh (Mar 18, 2006)

cute Hinata 7/10


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hinata this is kakashi!!


----------



## Notaku (Mar 18, 2006)

cool gif 8/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 18, 2006)

cute girl 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 18, 2006)

Amidamaru. :|

7/10.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 19, 2006)

It's okay, 7/10.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 19, 2006)

8/10 Hinata rocks!! And it seems you're in love with her.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh Yea that's for sure!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Mar 19, 2006)

I give it an 8/10. Hinata is cool, I guess....


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 19, 2006)

10/10 I like the effects it made me keep stareing at her. She's beautiful!!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 19, 2006)

8 jumpy but jazzy.......


----------



## vanh (Mar 19, 2006)

8/10 weird man


----------



## Sieg (Mar 19, 2006)

I prefered chi ~8

Also, the botton line on the border....


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 19, 2006)

Decent . ~6/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 19, 2006)

Classic  10/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 19, 2006)

Kenshin, i guess, 7/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 19, 2006)

cute 8/10


----------



## Seany (Mar 19, 2006)

Very Cute!! 9/10!


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 19, 2006)

8.9/10, kool i like the texture


----------



## Darkwun (Mar 19, 2006)

8/10 64 strikes!!!!!!


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 19, 2006)

7/10.................


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 19, 2006)

6 for the effort


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 19, 2006)

6/10...........................


----------



## J c (Mar 19, 2006)

o_o 7/10


----------



## Taxman (Mar 19, 2006)

8/10...


----------



## Tabris (Mar 19, 2006)

7/10, It's okay, I dunno what anime that is though...


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

KYAH!!!!! SO CUTE!!! 10/10


----------



## KageMane (Mar 19, 2006)

5/10 It would be gr8 if it was either clean or coloured


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2006)

Its ok.

4/10.


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

nifteh 5/10

i changed my avy that's why i'm back


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2006)

God... I'm sorry to say, that sucks.

.1/10.


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

uhm...is this any better? *depends heavily on the opinion of Sugar now* i like it cuz it's cute...and Chibi Sasuke-y


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2006)

Needs a border, low Q as well.

3/10.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 19, 2006)

black and white 5/10(average)


----------



## Crys (Mar 19, 2006)

whoo! go kingdom hearts! ^ ^ 7/10


----------



## Narutos Apprentice (Mar 19, 2006)

8/10...quite funny!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2006)

Shitty. 

0.1/10.

Also, Black and White>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Color.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 19, 2006)

6/10...................


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2006)

You added text to a .gif.

Not many redeeming qualitys in that one. 

2/10. ;(


----------



## Cero (Mar 19, 2006)

i cant see the sexy women 

6/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2006)

6/10.

No comment. 

:>


----------



## Sieg (Mar 19, 2006)

Too happy ~7


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 19, 2006)

5/10.

This is like, the first anime avy I've had in a while.

xDD


----------



## murasex (Mar 19, 2006)

Kawaii. 8.5/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 19, 2006)

I love Howls Moving Castle, added to the fact as thats one of my fav parts of the movie 9/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Naruto and upsidedown? -9


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 20, 2006)

i like the bloody Sasuke 8/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

For some reason i am in love with your avatar ~10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 20, 2006)

nice one 7/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 20, 2006)

lol nice bg 9/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 20, 2006)

really cute stock, tho i don't like the frame. 6/10


----------



## basiK (Mar 20, 2006)

awesomenesses 
10/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Like the dark colors, but border? -7


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

4/10.



-------------------


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Not that impressive -5.5


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Better than yours.

4/10.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 20, 2006)

5/10. O.O... That's kinda wierd...


----------



## roku-sensie (Mar 20, 2006)

i rate 9/10 becuase hinata>3id give mine 500/10 =) o i wanted to show you yugioh fans a new card lolz


----------



## Cero (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice gaara/sasuke gif 9/10


----------



## Tabris (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm not sure why so many people care that naruto is upside down, It looks like it's supposed to be that way... 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Dude, check your pms'. I sent you a really cool Hinata avy I made.

4/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2006)

5 not so cool.........


----------



## Cero (Mar 20, 2006)

Weird guy, and the bad bg 7/10

(and yes he is falling for gods sake)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2006)

8 Naruto is slow falling/floating....


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Mar 20, 2006)

not bad!!! 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Kick ass blinking effect.

8.4/10.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 20, 2006)

Saw ur message, but I prefer the avie I have... >.<


----------



## Cero (Mar 20, 2006)

kyaa hinata is a cutey 9.9/10


----------



## TDM (Mar 20, 2006)

Meh, I'm still mad that non-seniors can have 150 x 150.

8/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

You had me at berserk -8.5


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Low Q.

4/10.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Sugar's mean -6

Best quality i could find


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll raise your score to 5/10.

You did your best.


----------



## Cero (Mar 20, 2006)

extremly samall, black and white too 6/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

8.35 

Doesn't his head hurt in that position?


----------



## Notaku (Mar 21, 2006)

emo sasuke  8/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 21, 2006)

cute girl 8/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 21, 2006)

you to 8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 21, 2006)

7.9/10

very cute!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 21, 2006)

really cute

8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn

10/10

i love it


----------



## Notaku (Mar 21, 2006)

Kawaiii!!!!! 100/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice pic 10/10


----------



## Silv (Mar 21, 2006)

10/10 - Awesome! ^^


----------



## De Monies (Mar 21, 2006)

9.8/10 - if it were bigger it would be perfect  I love it  TEAM 7 FTW!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 21, 2006)

Perfect avy 1000000/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 21, 2006)

i know her ava is perfect i did it xD *proud*


^ 8/10
stock kinda dark...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice one !! totally emo  
9/10


----------



## Cero (Mar 21, 2006)

stock is low q but then again the whole avy is low q. Stock matched with bg and bg seems like it has another stock in it though unable to be seen 6.5/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

Change it for Is' sake.

5/10.

((refrence to the song *I* by *Bad Brains*))


----------



## Cero (Mar 21, 2006)

( when i get back from school i am going to request one geez)

LOL McGyver is funny as hell! NICE AVY MAN 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Mar 21, 2006)

8/10 
____________


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 21, 2006)

Interesting o_o 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

The girl with jizz on her face kicks ass.

1000/10.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 21, 2006)

7/10 It's okay, but kinda boring...


----------



## Notaku (Mar 21, 2006)

hinata...9/10


----------



## DEATHwisher (Mar 21, 2006)

wow its... worse than the original work

I thought a sig was supposed to make the original look better, I was proven wrong

8/10 for breaking new grounds


----------



## Sieg (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't really like the words or border, but i do like the subject matter.
~6


----------



## DEATHwisher (Mar 21, 2006)

welcome to the wonders of microsoft paint


----------



## Cero (Mar 21, 2006)

the border got cut off, miscrost paint handwriting, pretty mean...6/10 for he effort


----------



## De Monies (Mar 21, 2006)

10/10 - TO is so good at avas


----------



## Sieg (Mar 21, 2006)

I love those types of b/w pics.

cause border's cut, 9.9


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

Still 4/10.

Effort.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn you Sugar  

Just admit you love it.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 21, 2006)

9/10, It's really nice.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

Needs a border.

5/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 21, 2006)

6 better as a user title.......


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

Your avy sucks.

3/10.

Suck it.


----------



## vanh (Mar 21, 2006)

isn't it too plain ? 5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 21, 2006)

6 freaky eye girl.....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 21, 2006)

10/10 same huy as your sig


----------



## Kaki (Mar 21, 2006)

8.3 Crazy font.......match sig a bit.......

Yea I brought back the real Kaki


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 21, 2006)

Hilarious.  ^^ 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

10........YES!


----------



## Sieg (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry Kakihara

I am blind to everything but prince leon's avy ~~~~~10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

same here!........10


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

6/10 only because it's all pixelated


----------



## Sieg (Mar 22, 2006)

Monkey? -7


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

5/10


and what's wrong with monkeys?


----------



## Enzain (Mar 22, 2006)

It's... original  
5/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 22, 2006)

cool 
9/10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 22, 2006)

7/10 Its ok =D


----------



## Just Some Guy (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice shades; background is off. 7:10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 22, 2006)

6/10.... i don't like how its colored...


----------



## vanh (Mar 22, 2006)

impressive 9/10


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 22, 2006)

nice... looks a little pixillated though (maybe its just me O.o) 

8.5/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 22, 2006)

looks really really pretty. that art is familiar to me 

9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

I love you Mineko-Iwasa.

100/10.


----------



## Hazu (Mar 22, 2006)

erm....right O______O
7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow.

3/10.

Ew.


----------



## vanh (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW

5/10 

ew


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Low Q.

5/10.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 22, 2006)

8/10


mmm


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

So you finally changed it.

10/10.

Granny Kicking ftw.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 22, 2006)

7/10 decent Avy


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Its kinda hard to see Venom.

3/10.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 22, 2006)

Sugar's best avy yet

10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Low Q.

6/10.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 22, 2006)

again decent 7/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 22, 2006)

yup venom ownz 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Mar 22, 2006)

hum.........8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Still, a 3/10.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 22, 2006)

7/10 Its nice, do something with the bg !


----------



## Tabris (Mar 22, 2006)

7/10.. It's about average.


----------



## vanh (Mar 22, 2006)

cute Hinata 7/10


----------



## Hazu (Mar 22, 2006)

cute  7/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pic 10/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 22, 2006)

kenshin meets star wars >_< 8/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 22, 2006)

hahahaha i like you  10/10


----------



## Tabris (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome, Jedi Kenshin! 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Mar 22, 2006)

hinata...and...fox...O_____O
4/10
'*dont take it too personal*


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 22, 2006)

7/10

''.'.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Kick the granny!

10/10.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 22, 2006)

Hinata! <3 10/10


----------



## .Naptha (Mar 22, 2006)

7/10  -- Looks nice, manga extract?

i think you should maybe think about stopping whoring this thread sugar. your avatar has been rated more than enough. ;_;

but mine hasent !


----------



## Cero (Mar 22, 2006)

dude YES 10/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

7.7 yea....I've seen yours alot


----------



## Just Some Guy (Mar 22, 2006)

Matching signature image; low quality without border. 4:10 

Edit: Heh, posters beat me to it.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

7.7 not bad.......and yes


----------



## Tabris (Mar 22, 2006)

WTF is that, oh my...goodness, I think I'm going to have nightmares! 5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

5 He's a guy in berserk.....


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 22, 2006)

Delightfully creepy stock.  It could really use a border.  It'd also pry be better if you colored it, but its not bad as it is.  7.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

8 yea, I can only do simple coloring  but I'll give it a try.....


----------



## BlackMageDryfe (Mar 22, 2006)

fat guy W00T 7/10


----------



## Rendan (Mar 22, 2006)

so cute
7/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 22, 2006)

cool 9/10.......


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

8.8 pretty nice warm color nice use of size......


----------



## Sieg (Mar 22, 2006)

Awww  -7/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

3.5 wacky.......


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

5/10, lovely


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Mar 22, 2006)

8/10- It's cool-looking!


----------



## Sieg (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't see anything except the name  ~5


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

6 looks sad and crazy


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 22, 2006)

8/10

O.O'


----------



## Just Some Guy (Mar 22, 2006)

Funny.  8:10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2006)

8 flat but not bad.....


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 23, 2006)

8/10

cute baby


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 23, 2006)

9/10

everytime i see it, it makes me laugh XD


----------



## Notaku (Mar 23, 2006)

6.5/10.............


----------



## Sieg (Mar 23, 2006)

Cute pic -8


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 23, 2006)

Dominates 10/10


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Mar 23, 2006)

Halo : 9 / 10, Very nice.


----------



## Notaku (Mar 23, 2006)

give it a border and its perfect 9/10


----------



## CS-LAND (Mar 23, 2006)

Notaku - 7.9/10 for your avatar...I like it but the girl has a bit of a low quallity, wich is even more noticable in your sig but we aren't talking about your sig anyways..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 23, 2006)

It is small one but not bad at all 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Mar 23, 2006)

star wars.....kenshin......
7/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 23, 2006)

FFs it got nothing to do with Star wars the sword is called BloodSword(find why) 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Mar 23, 2006)

still looks like star wars!!! 
8/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 23, 2006)

smexy  8/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 23, 2006)

nice avvy 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2006)

4 awwwww so cute


----------



## Rendan (Mar 24, 2006)

what? o_0

1/100


----------



## vanh (Mar 24, 2006)

nice avvy 8/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 24, 2006)

cute.... 9/9


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice. ^^ 8/10


----------



## Hazu (Mar 24, 2006)

shexxshy tayuya 

9/10


----------



## Narusegawa (Mar 24, 2006)

ummm..... 7/10(?)


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 24, 2006)

Kinda small but still funny.  8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

lol.

Bondage hentai.

10/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2006)

5 meh, a frame or two down would be better...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 24, 2006)

8/10 Made me laugh but seriously is that Shrek


----------



## Sieg (Mar 24, 2006)

Excellent avy -9


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2006)

urg scary ish girl..... 6


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

Lol, nice.

10/10.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 25, 2006)

The stock is decent, but the background is too bland.  7/10


----------



## vanh (Mar 25, 2006)

it's really cool, i like your sig and avvy a lot. 10/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

5 working on the RR girl...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 25, 2006)

8/10 its nice .


----------



## Rendan (Mar 25, 2006)

funny but a lil' crapy
7/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 25, 2006)

7/10 ..........


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 25, 2006)

10/10...... just perfect


----------



## Rendan (Mar 25, 2006)

Jedi kenshin?
9/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG not again.Got nothing to do with Star Wars.This is the Blood Sword  10/10 
P.S Please dont call Kenshin Jedi :S


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

9 OMG I've never seen jedai kenshin...


----------



## Hazu (Mar 25, 2006)

babyyyyyyyyyyyy 

8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

6 oh boy! .....


----------



## Heavens.Cloud (Mar 25, 2006)

Kakihara : 2/10.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 25, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> 9 OMG I've never seen jedai kenshin...


FFS Its not Jedi nor Jedai plssss stop this plsssss


----------



## Hazu (Mar 25, 2006)

ooh...Jedi Kenshin :amazed 9/10

sorry halo, I couldnt resist


----------



## blk sasuke (Mar 25, 2006)

erm...i dont see anything there


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 25, 2006)

Hazu said:
			
		

> ooh...Jedi Kenshin :amazed 9/10
> 
> sorry halo, I couldnt resist


*Takes the Masamune sword and gives warning to evryone* Dont make me to transform into Hitokiri


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 25, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> 9 OMG I've never seen jedai kenshin...


*Kills Kakihara with ama kakeryu no hirameki* 
Muahaha whos next


----------



## Cero (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice, rurouni kenshin kicks ass and thats one of my fav stocks. Border is good 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

8 theres that naruto again.......


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 25, 2006)

SHREK 10/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

SHREK 10/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 25, 2006)

O_o 6/10 .....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2006)

8 pretty cool a bit too fancy with the squares..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 26, 2006)

7/10 Black and white =D
Don't know where you got that picture ^^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2006)

8 its from the berserk manga.....


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 26, 2006)

Gross   8/10


----------



## American Dragon (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice, I like the glow effect on the sword! 9/10


----------



## J c (Mar 26, 2006)

Funny and nice, 9/10~


----------



## Gene (Mar 26, 2006)

KH <3. - 8/10


----------



## Ashura (Mar 27, 2006)

FMA-9/10......


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 27, 2006)

8/10 Nice stock and Different Border


----------



## Renegade Raine (Mar 27, 2006)

7.5/10 - I'm not quite sure what the stock is, and the text seems a little bright for the pic, but I like the blood brush.


----------



## Ashura (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my god that avy is Heavenly............10/10.


----------



## Notaku (Mar 27, 2006)

is that nagi>?   7/10


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Hazu (Mar 27, 2006)

daisuke 

8/10


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Sexy, maybe a border? 8.6/10 ^^


----------



## Benny (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice fanart. Chillin composition.

8/10.


----------



## Freakness (Mar 27, 2006)

8/10
I like the car ^__^


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 27, 2006)

Lolz scary one  9/10


----------



## Freakness (Mar 27, 2006)

8/10
What's so scary in it ?


----------



## Benny (Mar 27, 2006)

Freakness, please wait a few before posting again.

I'm not a big fan. 5/10


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

I like teh car too . 7/10


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2006)

^ So cute... and he's winking... >=3 9/10


----------



## Just Some Guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice colors and the animation adds depth.  9:10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

7 no longer fits with look, but if you dig it.....


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 27, 2006)

Wana some choc?? 9/10


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 27, 2006)

10/10, Kenshin is teh bomb!

- Note that the people in my avvy are Asian Kung-Fu Generation.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

Your avy 6 
Asian Kung-Fu Generation=10+ 
Sorry its poor representation...


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

6/10~~~~~~~


----------



## Rendan (Mar 27, 2006)

Really cool ava 9/10
*and i'm gona steal your satsuki sig *


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a very hard time looking for that...LOL j/k you can take it, if you ever need to give credits just add stock found by Ansatsu_Daichou, lol.

Nice ava yourself~9/10


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 27, 2006)

8.5/10

Very nice.

Of topic but KH FTW


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry Robo, 6.3 I like JtHM better anyway but........


----------



## murasex (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy crap. 5/10 >____<

Scary and uber ugly.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

7. collageish would make a better sig...


----------



## Narusegawa (Mar 27, 2006)

6/10 wierd........


----------



## gamer360 (Mar 27, 2006)

7/10 I like it alot!


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice, but a bit small but 8/10 but lol


----------



## Narusegawa (Mar 27, 2006)

cool...... 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

5 I'm a ninja that's grrrrrreat!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

You need a border on that.

3/10.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

6 What type do you think? REd?


----------



## Elric (Mar 27, 2006)

Those msks really freak me out. 9/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

6 Rather Passe'


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Mar 28, 2006)

6/10  not so good ^^


----------



## Just Some Guy (Mar 28, 2006)

Animated, vibrant colors, crisp image; fuzziness at top, eyes showing through hair, animation is a bit too quick. 8:10


----------



## Rendan (Mar 28, 2006)

6/10...............


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2006)

9/10 pretty cool. ^^


----------



## Hazu (Mar 28, 2006)

6/10 no comment


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't like it. 

2/10.


----------



## Hazu (Mar 28, 2006)

neither do I 

yours = ......6/10


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2006)

^^ very sexy indeed 

i rate it... 8/10! ^__^';


----------



## kyubi naruto- (Mar 28, 2006)

nice

9/10


----------



## CrazyPig (Mar 28, 2006)

7.8/10~!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 28, 2006)

3/10.

No comment.


----------



## J c (Mar 28, 2006)

Quality is a bit low~ 6/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmm nice avy 9/10


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 28, 2006)

is that suppose to be a lightsaber? It's kinda weird... anyways, 5/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 28, 2006)

9/10 I like it a lot.  Good stock and bg and the colors are good.  Plus the bright pink/red of the sword is really eyecatching.  I don't like the white border though, I'd say black or some other color would look better with the rest of the ava.

 beat me too it... hmmm... nice job with the sprite animation, but I'm not a big fan of the ava for some reason. It's a bit too small and I can't really tell what its supposed to be.  6.5/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 28, 2006)

SKY said:
			
		

> is that suppose to be a lightsaber? It's kinda weird... anyways, 5/10


Not again..... Its ***** blood Sword  come geee 

@NeophyteNihilist nice 9/10


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2006)

gotta love teh Kenshin! <3 *and pink too* 

10/10! just awesome! ^__^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

8.8 not a bad idea.....


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 28, 2006)

Gotta love V for Vendetta, but everyone seems to be using that as their sig or ava now.  Theres nothing paticularly bad about the ava, but It'd probably be better if you could find a picture of V himself and not just as the mask.  As it is it looks rather bare.  Nice job editing in the sharingans though.  7.5/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 28, 2006)

~7.4


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Mar 28, 2006)

7/10 little scary


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

4 Wow, it blinks.......



> Gotta love V for Vendetta, but everyone seems to be using that as their sig or ava now.


 I've only seen one other....


----------



## Sieg (Mar 28, 2006)

omg the third MS user -6.5


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

goggles + selective use of black and white + cigarette = 7.5/10


----------



## Narusegawa (Mar 28, 2006)

6/10  cool


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

5 ah too cuite.......

Yea, V is the 3ed Mangekyou user........indeed


----------



## Narusegawa (Mar 28, 2006)

6/10

rather creepy O.O


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

4 rather short lasting.....


----------



## Narusegawa (Mar 28, 2006)

6/10

still creepy O.O


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

4 still a pointelss oneliner....


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 28, 2006)

Its growing on me... 7.5/10


----------



## J c (Mar 28, 2006)

It's okay...7/10~


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

4 rather weak looking.......


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 28, 2006)

ooh... nice sharingan!!! V for Vendetta was a great movie!  hm... 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

9 NICe, but you did't make it did you?


----------



## J c (Mar 28, 2006)

Kakihara ,please give other people chances to rate other peoples avy..you post right after someone posts in this thread. Anyways, 5/10~


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 28, 2006)

To small.

Still, nice.

6/10.


----------



## Elric (Mar 28, 2006)

lol? 7/10


----------



## Notaku (Mar 29, 2006)

cute 8/10


----------



## Sieg (Mar 29, 2006)

Also cute ~8


----------



## Freakness (Mar 29, 2006)

7.5/10

Cute .


----------



## Narusegawa (Mar 29, 2006)

7/10

cool


----------



## Crowe (Mar 29, 2006)

8/10 Simple and funny


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 29, 2006)

i love your yondaime avies 

9.5/10


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Mar 29, 2006)

9/10 ^^ sweet


----------



## dach (Mar 29, 2006)

8/10 neat


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

3/10.

Not a very good size for an avy, and it needs a border.

Low Q as well.


----------



## InkLord (Mar 29, 2006)

7/10

It's awesome! It's really funny and I guess it shows you personality.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, no. It is the cover of one of my favourite bands album 'My War'.

For InkLord, you get a 5/10. Average. In needs a border and the text isn't that good.


----------



## Notaku (Mar 29, 2006)

3/10 
.........


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

Girl.

2/10.


----------



## Sieg (Mar 29, 2006)

...unusual -5


----------



## J c (Mar 29, 2006)

Poor quality, border seems to be a tad wrong...4/10~


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

As I said, too small.

:\

4/10.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 29, 2006)

Its not exactly a visual feast, but its not bad.  Its not the best quality image though and its kinda bare looking in parts.  Maybe I'd like it better if I had actually heard of the band.  6/10


----------



## Zarrick (Mar 29, 2006)

Well...My own avitar scares the hell out of me


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 29, 2006)

It scares me too, but you're supposed to rate mine...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

8 I'm starting to dig your style....


----------



## J c (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, yeah...nice pic~ That guys cool. 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

5 wish I could say that same, yours is generic..


----------



## J c (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, it's okay we posted the same time....mine was for neo, Anyways, 5/10!


----------



## Cero (Mar 29, 2006)

KH CoM was really good, (KH2 is even better)

I like the stock and the text as well 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

8 Foating naruto.......again.......


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

Pretty neat, but the quailty is a bit effy

7/10


----------



## Ruri (Mar 30, 2006)

10/10.

It's beautiful (as is the song <3). ^___^


----------



## Elric (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome, 9/10


----------



## J c (Mar 30, 2006)

Oooo kawaii desu~ +nice border~ 10/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

urg still.....5


----------



## Notaku (Mar 30, 2006)

lol sharingan V.  6/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

7.4 wait is that from shimatsumo monogatari?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

Low Q for some reason.



4/10.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Mar 30, 2006)

er... 

4/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 30, 2006)

Quite funny.  The picture isn't of the best quality, but in this case that doesn't matter much.  It might look better with brighter colors.  7.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

8.8 or something...


----------



## DEATHwisher (Mar 30, 2006)

I get your pic, but it is not visually interesting 5/10

here my new version of  -=take 2 and stfu=- avatar


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

much better than your last one, 8/10

(You all dont have to rate mine if you dont like, im still waiting for my request to come in)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

eh.......8


----------



## Scud (Mar 30, 2006)

8/10. That smirk really creeps me out


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

6 too bringt and radical.....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 30, 2006)

9/10 no comment


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

8.9 I like the lee in the black suit.....soo sweet.....


----------



## DEATHwisher (Mar 30, 2006)

to the guy before the guy above me
pretty cool, fairly ugly but pretty cool none the less

7.5/10

to the guy above me... 

ur kind of spamming if you don't realize, and if you didn't, now you do. your posting virtually every other post.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

8/10.

I love the text, and the stock kicks ass.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 30, 2006)

no avy=0/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

No avy?

Nice.

6/10.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 30, 2006)

pretty plain avy 7/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

9 crazy lee again.......cool


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 30, 2006)

9/10 I don't know but that Avy makes me think of a Musketeer


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 30, 2006)

pretty nice stocks used 8.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2006)

9 better than ever, Bill spoiler.......


----------



## Slips (Mar 31, 2006)

Great movie 

8/10


----------



## Silv (Mar 31, 2006)

10/10 AWESOME!! Yaayy Naru-kunn! <<<3


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 31, 2006)

9/10 for crying Naruto


----------



## Slips (Mar 31, 2006)

9/10

Stocks are great and its Lee


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 31, 2006)

10/10 excellent stocks


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2006)

7/10.

No comment.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 31, 2006)

5/10 .............


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 31, 2006)

10/10 great art work


----------



## J c (Mar 31, 2006)

Cool, 9/10.... and I suggest posting here everyday, not every other post. -_- It gives people chances to rate other people's avy. (I'm not saying who did what, I'm just saying I will be)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2006)

I still say it needs to be about 125X125.

4/10.


----------



## Slips (Mar 31, 2006)

7/10

Loved that movie


----------



## DEATHwisher (Mar 31, 2006)

I think your avy's really retarded... 5/10

I don't know why... I just dun like naruto


----------



## Slips (Mar 31, 2006)

DEATHwisher said:
			
		

> I think your avy's really retarded... 5/10
> 
> I don't know why... I just dun like naruto



No worries each to there own mate

7/10

Yours makes me laugh


----------



## Cero (Mar 31, 2006)

-Yondaime- is great at GFX. Nice work  8.5/10
(My Avy is coming in so very soon, dont rate it if you dont want to)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2006)

7 same floating naruto......


----------



## Cero (Mar 31, 2006)

You dont have to rate minelike i said, it clearly states dont rate somones avy a million times (Rate Kakihara's please)


----------



## J c (Mar 31, 2006)

Cool, 9/10.... and I suggest posting here everyday, not every other post. -_- It gives people chances to rate other people's avy. (I'm not saying who did what, I'm just saying I will be)

Wow~ I just copied and pasted my own words...what a lazy man I am.


----------



## Scud (Mar 31, 2006)

9/10. Fairly simple and everything works.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Apr 1, 2006)

4/10.......


----------



## Elric (Apr 1, 2006)

I like it  8/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 1, 2006)

6/10 no clue who it is though


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 1, 2006)

@Elric
Niwa is really adorable with that smile. 10/10 

@slips
Naruto wa kawaii.  9/10!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

No border, not a very good size either.

4/10.

Sorry.

:\


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 1, 2006)

it's okay my dear friend.
sexy guy 9/10.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

And he has a gun too!

still, a 4/10.

:|


----------



## DEATHwisher (Apr 1, 2006)

5/10... 5 is the average to me so urs is average


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

Its better than your handwriting, that's for sure. 

4/10. The stock and the text are cool, but its too small.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Apr 1, 2006)

Interesting stock ... i think it is good how u placed it into the avatar. And the border is good as well 10/10


----------



## Cero (Apr 1, 2006)

Very dark and abstract and i like it 9/10


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 2, 2006)

Riku ish smexy...O_o 9.5/10


----------



## CS-LAND (Apr 2, 2006)

Nothing awsome, but I like it as it is, simple, etc...9/10


----------



## Notaku (Apr 2, 2006)

ok 7/10
:
:


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2006)

Cute 

8/10


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Yondaime makes awesome gifs, 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

150X150.... jerk.

4/10.


----------



## Sieg (Apr 2, 2006)

Interesting.... -7/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 2, 2006)

blurry..7/10


----------



## Notaku (Apr 2, 2006)

hmm...7.5/20


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

7/10.

No comment.


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

umm what the hell? 7/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune work is awesome 

9/10


----------



## PurfektZero (Apr 2, 2006)

A nice little collection of images, but thats all it really is also, just a few screen caps ^^; . 6/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice 8/10......


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Another great yondaime peice of work 9/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 3, 2006)

Love it ~9


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 3, 2006)

I like it just because the eye and relative color balance.  8:10

The eye reminds me of an avatar from FLCL I used in the past:


----------



## PurfektZero (Apr 3, 2006)

Its a nice portrait of Dante, but the coloring doesn't seem finished ^^; could use some shades and hair detail. (Having shade on the neck and no where else kind of throws it off) 6/10

The FLCL one however, is very nice looking and good quality 8/10 ^^


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Apr 3, 2006)

7.5/10 .................


----------



## wicked_j-nel (Apr 3, 2006)

cool


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 3, 2006)

Umm... No border so the background isn't working, size, quality, etc. 3:10



			
				PurfektZero said:
			
		

> Its a nice portrait of Dante, but the coloring doesn't seem finished ^^; could use some shades and hair detail. (Having shade on the neck and no where else kind of throws it off)


The only reason it's shaded in the first place is because it started out that way, heh. I tried a two-minute experiment in shading for the first time; it looks kind of like he got beat up now, lol.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 3, 2006)

7/10 ././/../..//..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 3, 2006)

ROFL.... 8/10


----------



## Notaku (Apr 3, 2006)

return of the jedi XP 
8/10


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Apr 3, 2006)

8/10   

Mai looks like Shanna ^^


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 3, 2006)

nice blinking effect 9/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Apr 3, 2006)

nice animation  7.5/10


----------



## Notaku (Apr 3, 2006)

nice art 9/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 3, 2006)

Cute  and blended in with a bit of red a great colour 

9/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 3, 2006)

Well done and fading effect 10/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2006)

I liked the other one better but i still love Lee ~9


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 4, 2006)

hmmmmm its a nice stock 7/10


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Apr 4, 2006)

8/10 

^^


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 4, 2006)

again great blinking effect 9/10


----------



## Hazu (Apr 4, 2006)

sweet....lots of lee 
8/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Apr 4, 2006)

Its a decent picture, but its just too blurry.  It could use a border as well. 6.5/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2006)

Very, very cool -9/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 4, 2006)

Dunno who it is but its dark and that I favour

8/10


----------



## Darkwun (Apr 4, 2006)

The many faces of naruto, nice 8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 4, 2006)

It's dark to the point where I can't tell what's going on (I think people are running).

4/10 for being a semi-decent quality animation.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 4, 2006)

Bleach 10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 4, 2006)

You can say it, Haruka, it's the boobs 

6/10, wtf, it's pandable.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 4, 2006)

B O O O B I E S ! 9/10

Great avatar man


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

9.5 Sweet but not the most cool avy you could choose to support the cause...


----------



## Haruka (Apr 4, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> You can say it, Haruka, it's the boobs
> 
> 6/10, wtf, it's pandable.


Not really, i'm a girl, and they don't really appeal to me. 

Ontopic: 
Meh, 8/10
It's pretty much stock, and the movie blowed too.


----------



## metalanime (Apr 4, 2006)

i give a 2 cause I dont get it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 4, 2006)

TITS 10/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Apr 4, 2006)

Its obviously drawn by you, so you get bonus points for that.  And going so blatantly ghetto with the stock is actually better than having stock of a slightly better but still bad quality, if that makes any sense.  However, if you're going to have a ghetto sig, it has to be funny IMO.  Unfortunantly yours isn't.  4/10



			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> and the movie blowed too.


You're the first person I heard say that.  Unless you're a graphic novel purist or very religious I don't see what was not to like about it.

wow, I got beat by 2 people...
I like the avatar FatNin.  Pretty good stocks and the transition speed is just right. A background would be nice in two of the pictures though.  7.8/10


----------



## PurfektZero (Apr 5, 2006)

Its sure has alot of stuff in a small space o.O but it doesnt look cluttered so thats good ^^, I dont know exactly what it is, but thats not a fault of the avatar. Nice colors and quality, border is very very hard to notice though, i had to get close to my monitor and almost squint ^^;. 9/10


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Apr 5, 2006)

9/10 look nice ^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 5, 2006)

Assassin avy = win. 8.5/10


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 5, 2006)

9/10 soo cute


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Apr 5, 2006)

6.5/10 good pair ^^


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 5, 2006)

again that blinking and eye color changing effect are awesome 10/10


----------



## Voynich (Apr 5, 2006)

Lee is scary >.<  But it suits to sig ...so...7/10


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 5, 2006)

8.5/10.. it's mysterious and draws attention


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

6 strait forward nice and simple....

I got a new avy!!


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 5, 2006)

8/10.. Ha ha, it's funny! He is pointing a gun at his head and SMILING!!! HA HA! LMAO!!!


----------



## DEATHwisher (Apr 5, 2006)

3/10 stars...

kakashi is 1 star, since its kakashi x 3 its 3 stars


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

3 ohh it say a bad woooord.......


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 5, 2006)

9/10 for suicidal Asian dude


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

8 it dose not grow on one.....


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 5, 2006)

7/10 interesting picture but naaah, not my thing.. ^^


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

7 same here they look a bit young.....


----------



## Sieg (Apr 6, 2006)

I love that dude 7/10


----------



## bfeboi (Apr 6, 2006)

lol nice avy its from battle royale rite?? 
thats wen he dies yet manages to revive to answer his cell


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

i say:
bfeboi
get a avy please 

siegprime nice fan art you have there in your Avy 
love her eyes


----------



## Haruka (Apr 6, 2006)

Jef I swear, Change that Avy and sig unless you want me to kill you.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm working on it 
i wouldnt want you dead 
is it that scary?

love that eyes Vagabond for the win 
9/10


----------



## Voynich (Apr 6, 2006)

Very unique ;p 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Apr 6, 2006)

7.5/10

Funny, but too plain.

--


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 6, 2006)

Ah, Ling-ling your simplistic style works so well for avatars 

8.5/10


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

9 works pretty well.....


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2006)

6/10

Kind of wierd 

who is that soon to be corspe ??


----------



## Sieg (Apr 7, 2006)

Kiddy Naruto is the best pic 7/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 7, 2006)

It's just meh. The quality is not there and the lighting isn't that great. 

The idea was good enough but...

5/10


----------



## AsunA (Apr 7, 2006)

You like tits don't cha? 

7/10


----------



## .Naptha (Apr 7, 2006)

tis alright.... dont like the stripes... *7/10*


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 7, 2006)

8/10 for sexy lip pose


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 7, 2006)

Kawaii Megumi said:
			
		

> You like tits don't cha?
> 
> 7/10



Everyone likes tits...  

And in a few posts I'll be able to put even bigger tits in my ava  

6/10. You have some decent Rock Lee images but none of them have a background so to speak.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 7, 2006)

Kukkaku ftw ya?! And bewbs  9/10


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 7, 2006)

very cute  10/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 7, 2006)

It'd be funnier if there were some accompanying animation 

Nothing too graphic though 

4/10


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Like the face... but not the bottom half... 6/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 7, 2006)

Just a random shot of Kakashi nice little animation though 7/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 7, 2006)

kakashix3 said:
			
		

> Like the face... but not the bottom half... 6/10



I wonder why  

Slips, the images are ok for the most part. They could use an increase in quality. 5/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 7, 2006)

I think i rated this one in the early 100s
Still awesome
-9


----------



## Yondy (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty cool, not sure what it is or is supposed to be.......7/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 7, 2006)

pretty decent 8/10


----------



## CopyHatake (Apr 7, 2006)

^ i like the drawings..7.9/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 7, 2006)

Simple gif -6/10

@ Yondaime

Its obviously Oro


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 7, 2006)

5/10-- clowns freak me out T_T


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2006)

5.5/10 Funny but to simple and boring


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 7, 2006)

8/10-- it's got cool colors; It's electrifying (pun not intended)


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 7, 2006)

LMFAO

Kakashix3 called it a clown, siegprime xD

It's a good cut from your sig.

6/10

Shiz~

It's just a cut from a screenshot, and not very great at that.

4/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 7, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> LMFAO
> 
> Kakashix3 called it a clown, siegprime xD
> 
> ...


 
  those boobs are really turning me on. to bad that chick is type ugly. . . 7/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 7, 2006)

I think one-armed big boob girls are hot...

6 -simple


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 7, 2006)

wonders said:
			
		

> those boobs are really turning me on. to bad that chick is type ugly. . . 7/10



You... you dare insult the beauty that is Shiba Kuukaku?!?

You *BASTARD*!! I'll kill you 

*cough* yes, sorry about that :sweat

siegprime, that's goth on a whole nother level. Kinda fuzzy which I didn't like so...

6/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 7, 2006)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> You... you dare insult the beauty that is Shiba Kuukaku?!?
> 
> You *BASTARD*!! I'll kill you
> 
> *cough* yes, sorry about that :sweat


 

  honesty is a very desturctive wepon of god. I'll tell you about it sometime later in life. . . you'll have to get older


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Apr 7, 2006)

6.6/10 little to small ^^ but shes cute


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 8, 2006)

Forgotten_eViL said:
			
		

> 6.6/10 little to small ^^ but shes cute


 
  that's a dude. . . .


----------



## Ashura (Apr 8, 2006)

8/10......its .hack I love it.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 8, 2006)

It's called sarcasm, wonders 

I'll tell you about it when you're older 

I was distracted by the image in your sig but...

6/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

I like tits 

9/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 8, 2006)

I just have to rate this because it is one of the best things Chauronity has made to date 

The style of course is original, and the stock/background is amazing. The text was a little to obscure on this one, but it's still an 8.5/10


----------



## Key (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 8, 2006)

. . .meh I supect a tity f!ck but then again I'm just 11. 

for your avy


----------



## Sayo (Apr 8, 2006)

wonders said:
			
		

> . . .meh I supect a tity f!ck but then again I'm just 11.
> 
> for your avy


When 'i'd hit it is applyed' you _don't_ go into details.

6/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 8, 2006)

LMFAO, ok guys, enough spam 

Sweet avy, Kazuo. I like the modifications you made to the lips in the lower panel as well as the overall feel.

9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 8, 2006)

I give it a 8/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

I like the Image, but not further than that. 6/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

It's cool....I like the blending of the colors.....but it's just not doing it for me...

6.5/10


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 8, 2006)

very cute ^-^ the details are wonderful  9/10


----------



## Zhongda (Apr 8, 2006)

woah.. thats cool... 8/10


----------



## Velsper (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice loop. I don't really dig the text placement though.

8/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 8, 2006)

Great snow effect 9/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

With a so good sig there your avatar is poor, even if teh anruto kid rocks 
 5/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 8, 2006)

. . . 8/10?


----------



## Velsper (Apr 8, 2006)

Kite is damn awesome. Avy's kinda poor though. ><

6/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

Cool Snow.....lol....7.5/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice and matches your signature ^^ 9/10
love the colors


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

I already rated you, but hell XP

Anyways, just noticed the red, (lol), and it almost looks like blood, which gives it an awesome affect 

The text could be a bit more clear, since If I didn't know your username was Flash, I would have though it said Hash...

Anyways, I like how the eyes and certain parts really stand out, it's cool.

I change my opinion, 8/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 8, 2006)

Smooth like a baby's butt ~9


----------



## Slips (Apr 8, 2006)

7/10

I love anything dark


----------



## Rendan (Apr 8, 2006)

that avy is not bad at all...but it's so simple and repetitive...always naruto...
8/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

Interesting effect and color play  9/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like hash... -9/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Looks like hash... -9/10




Truth, is that a -9?  or a 9? xP

Too much dark... 7/10


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 8, 2006)

Bloody one  9/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 8, 2006)

Jedi Kenshin 8/10 a point added since he's from the dark side so overall 9/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 8, 2006)

rock lee lookz constipadited. . . which really lookz nice on him. . . 10/10


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 9, 2006)

cute and lovable . i just want to hug it   9.5/10


----------



## Rendan (Apr 9, 2006)

not bad photomanip
8/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

that movie was freakin genius. how what I'd give for a part 2!

  10/10


----------



## Rendan (Apr 9, 2006)

i'm wainting to see it.....=D
7/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

Movie = THE PWN.


10/10


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 9, 2006)

9/10 It looks cool


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Movie = THE PWN.
> 
> 
> 10/10


 

  yondaime = LA PWN

  10/10


----------



## Cero (Apr 9, 2006)

A bit pixilized, not fit to be an avatar and no bg 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Apr 9, 2006)

cool avatar 8/10.


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 9, 2006)

great color and attitude  8/10


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 9, 2006)

It's a really whored concept... Plus, the right side of the iris has not been blended very well with the actual eye...

3/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

Can't Say much But 9/10


----------



## Sieg (Apr 9, 2006)

Don't really like those types of avys, but it doesn't stop me from seeing how great it looks.

~9


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

Good Avy 8/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice colors, and the Nick is good, but I can't read teh text 8/10

No way I thought this was sig rating!! "-.- Damn...

Anyway:

Many Rock Lee Like them 7/10


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool colors, 8/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

kakashi a "hip" guy. . . 8/10


----------



## Kaki (Apr 9, 2006)

6 Why no goofy? ....style may work better with a diff charater or something...


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

It's alright 6/10


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Contrast could be darker...7/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

shiny Usamaki Asura. very cool fav character after all 10/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

Hard to tell what's going on..............6.5/10


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

A bit plainish 7/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> A bit plainish 7/10


 
  YOURZ ISN'T PLAIN!!! GO VASH GO!!!


   8/10


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

8.5/10

Could go bigger and a border might be a good add-on.

Kingdom Hearts for the win.


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 9, 2006)

He looks....~----~..  8.10/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

bettymae said:
			
		

> He looks....~----~..  8.10/10


 
  yours seems to go well with your avy. . . I like it alot 9.1/10


----------



## hayate-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

KH2! woot!...8/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

8/10 nice drawing or picture


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 9, 2006)

Its ok. 4/10.


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Apr 10, 2006)

3/10 ^^ hard to see what is there


----------



## Slips (Apr 10, 2006)

6/10 untill i saw the cool animation 

8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

REAL low Q here.

2/10.


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

To much messy. 4/10


----------



## Hazu (Apr 10, 2006)

strong colours  7/10


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

thats a god looking girl 

is that a scar on her face 

7.5/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

Crazy!!! xD 8/10


----------



## Hazu (Apr 10, 2006)

> thats a god looking girl
> 
> is that a scar on her face
> 
> 7.5/10



its a boy and its makeup 

@flash ooh nice one 
8/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

That's a boy?! O_________O

or I missed the joke?

if it's a boy: 5/10 not good blending for a boy pic

if it's a girl: 8/10 nice


----------



## Hazu (Apr 10, 2006)

> That's a boy?! O_________O
> 
> or I missed the joke?
> 
> ...



Sexist 
´hes called Aki and hes from the j-rockband SID

thats like me saying 6/10 for your avva if naruto is hetro
8/10 if hes gay O_O


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

Hazu said:
			
		

> Sexist
> ?hes called Aki and hes from the j-rockband SID
> 
> thats like me saying 6/10 for your avva if naruto is hetro
> 8/10 if hes gay O_O




This is spam, but ok.

That kind of blend isn't the ebst for a boy... works better in a girl(it's what everyone thinks) indeed


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 10, 2006)

5/10 - the circle just seems wrong to me. Too rough. And the saturation on the stock seems off. Meh, just me.


----------



## Hazu (Apr 10, 2006)

very pretty 
text doesnt fit in tho ^^

*sidespam*


> That kind of blend isn't the ebst for a boy... works better in a girl(it's what everyone thinks) indeed


have you asked everyones opinion?
and since you thought it was a girl from the beginning I dont see what suddenly makes it unsuitable when it turns out he has a penis


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 10, 2006)

7/10. Even if he does look like a girl


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

Isn't really improved and needs color and work. 5/10

No Way!!!

I always mes up with Rate signature and Rate avatar!!! "-.-

So: Just a screenshot, funny btw. 5/10 (I already rated it didn't I?)


----------



## Slips (Apr 10, 2006)

A round avatar not too many of them about these parts 

10/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 10, 2006)

@ slipz. you rock in genral.  


   10/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

I_s taht Tarzan-Naruto? hehe not the best 4/10


----------



## kakashix3 (Apr 10, 2006)

10/10 Gaara's cool and it's ROUND!!!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 10, 2006)

Lol, Flash, wtf are you talking about? The gender of the stock has nothing to do with the blending type >.>

I didn't notice the blinking before in the avy... but it still only gets a 3.5/10


----------



## CrazyPig (Apr 10, 2006)

I give a 7.5/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

Just a big boobies girl  hehe more based on stock poor bg(can rather see it) 7/10


It's good 8/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 10, 2006)

It's cool, and round 

7/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 10, 2006)

Deidera 9/10


----------



## Kaki (Apr 10, 2006)

8 quite a zesty slide show of lee.......


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 11, 2006)

9/10 give me back my gun :crazy


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Apr 11, 2006)

5/10 ......

when will you change your ava?


----------



## Hazu (Apr 11, 2006)

*just had to rate this one*
cool, love the effect. 8/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 11, 2006)

Tis just a mug shot 6/10


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 11, 2006)

4/10 funny, but too plain


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 11, 2006)

@ love witchies bunny hinata. . . very orginal!


  9/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 11, 2006)

You have no avatar O.o 0/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 11, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> You have no avatar O.o 0/10




and you change yours on a dialy basis  

10/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 11, 2006)

It's aboslutly magnifecent!!!! 100000/10

XP


----------



## Slips (Apr 11, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> It's aboslutly magnifecent!!!! 100000/10
> 
> XP




Rating your own work thats cheating


----------



## Kaki (Apr 11, 2006)

8.3 nice summary of concerned Naruto....


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't remember if I've rated this one or not.  anyway, I like it a lot.  Its delightfully insane.  The pics not the best quality, but it doesn't really hurt the ava much.  9/10


----------



## Kayjin (Apr 11, 2006)

8/10 nice pic


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 11, 2006)

alright pic 8/10


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 12, 2006)

creepy. . . .7/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Apr 12, 2006)

get yourself first an ava before posting here
0/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice but the effect around the eyes breaks it 7/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty good. 

I like the round border.

6/10.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 12, 2006)

Cool, I love the effect. 9/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent stock, but I'm not a big fan of the double image thing.  The text is good except for really small text in red.  I can't read it.  7/10


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 12, 2006)

original and creepy 9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

I find that this avatar, NEEDS TO BE CHANGED.

4/10.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the artistic effect, you don't see too many avies of that style here. 10/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2006)

So funny XD LOL

10/10 for beeing so funny XD


----------



## Sieg (Apr 12, 2006)

Its Ok. The light on the face doesn't look in place in the avy.
-7/10


----------



## Yondy (Apr 12, 2006)

I hate Clowns ;__;

-10/10

XP


----------



## Sieg (Apr 12, 2006)

Yondaime...  



-skip mine


----------



## Yondy (Apr 13, 2006)

Haha, bite me! XP

Spam >.O""

I'll rate...Harukas! 

Wtf...it's a monkey...>_>

100/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2006)

Spammers.... Yondaime I don't remeber if I rated yours so:

Matches the sig

bla bla bla

bla bla bla

who cares? it's perfect  10/10 xD


----------



## BlackMageDryfe (Apr 13, 2006)

yeeehhh i like it... 9/10


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2006)

Interesting wolf but not further 6/10


----------



## Slips (Apr 13, 2006)

Round and Bleach 

9/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 13, 2006)

7/10 Nice, but kinda boring.


----------

